# Deer Crossing Archery DCA Questions? Bring them on!!!



## leperkhaun (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a quick question. Does DCA plan on making a heavier arrow? I looked at it seemed your arrows (at what i would use) would end up being about 360is gr with everything, do you plan on making arrows that will get to 400-425ish gr without going with really heavy broadheads.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Good questions. And YES is the answer.
We are releasing our small diameter shafts either the end of this month or beginning of next with our patent pending outserts. 
Here are the specs for weight.
350	10.75
400	9.87
500	8.32
We are finishing the outserts right now with our anodizing process. Our guess is they will weigh right around 40 grains.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Did you pick the members of your field or shooting staff yet ?


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

Is there any chance you can post or pm me a pic of your outserts? Very interested in you sd shafts for whitetails...just haven't had the best luck with outserts. Thanks!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

We have done our first round. We are still taking applications. Here is the link.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/127905425/DCA-Shooting-Staff-Application

The reason most people were not accepted was because they didn't fill out the section at the bottom of page 2. Since we are an internet based company we have a particular interest in people with an online presence. So make sure you fill that part out. If you think you forgot to do so, feel free to send in another app. Just e-mail the final copy to [email protected]


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

PMs replied to.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

your makeing an awsome arrow i love mine and ordered another dozen


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I ordered a Dz arrows, 400s the other day and I've got no verification that the order was even received. I also asked if I could get target arrows instead of hunters and still no answer....am I a little premature on asking this?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Just a little. Target arrows won't be available for about a week or so. Maybe a bit more. PM me your name, and I'll check on your order.


----------



## leperkhaun (Apr 20, 2013)

newtobow said:


> Good questions. And YES is the answer.
> We are releasing our small diameter shafts either the end of this month or beginning of next with our patent pending outserts.
> Here are the specs for weight.
> 350	10.75
> ...


This is great!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

leperkhaun said:


> This is great!


Yep. I took a test shot this March with one of our prototypes at a CINDER BLOCK. I wish I had filmed it. It was like it got shot with a 22. The only thing wrong with the arrow was the nock broke. Put in a new nock and shot it again. #bombproof


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

What about shipping to Canada? Can we get some costs etc?

Thanks


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

We have to do Canada shipments on an order by order basis. It tends to run a bit high, but we find that it decreases significantly with shared orders. Our recommendation? Find some friends, place an order all together, and split shipping.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

You need to put a drop of glue on the front of the vanes,I've had two come off already. No big deal to me,I like re-fletching arrows. But it will bother some people.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Which vanes? R2 or Fusion X?


----------



## Spiked2kx (Mar 3, 2013)

How big are the outside diameter going to be for the target arrows?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

ID is .315
OD will vary according to spine


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

newtobow said:


> Which vanes? R2 or Fusion X?



Fusion X 3"


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

That's pretty surprising. We've been really happy with the X3s. Did they come off from grouping impacts? Biscuit rest? Target pass thru on target?


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Is the arrow's straight fletched, any offset or helical?


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

RuntCX2 said:


> Is the arrow's straight fletched, any offset or helical?


We fletch everything with a right offset on our R2s and a right helical on our FusionXs.


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank's..


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

We use a Bitzenburger fletching jig and use a right helical clamp on all arrows and use a custom angled clamp on our crossbow arrows to achieve optimum clearance and flight in all crossbow models.
The custom offset fletching on our XBOW arrows will fit inside any crossbow barrel/rail and give that extra spine that most crossbow arrows can't since they're fletched straight. With the most consistent spine deviation on the market you can't go wrong with XBOW arrows for your crossbow!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

TTT - it looks like we have finally received the products everyone has been waiting on. We are updating our inventory, and will be putting product on our store soon. Keep checking back and we'll post some pics and stuff soon.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Sounds like your taking off in fine order.......where can we view your products? I assume you have a web site?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> Sounds like your taking off in fine order.......where can we view your products? I assume you have a web site?


www.deercrossingarchery.com


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Placed an order for some Hunter .350's, 27.5 inch shaft with yellow vane's.


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

newtobow said:


> TTT - it looks like we have finally received the products everyone has been waiting on. We are updating our inventory, and will be putting product on our store soon. Keep checking back and we'll post some pics and stuff soon.


Does that mean the target arrows are ready???


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> www.deercrossingarchery.com


Thanks, your a good man! going over there now and shop!


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

etskjboggs said:


> Does that mean the target arrows are ready???


:sad: Unfortunately no. BUT, we are one step closer! We are doing all we can to get it ready ASAP


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still only shows the hunter arrows.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

cc122368 said:


> Still only shows the hunter arrows.


Target shafts are finished.
components are on their way.
SD Hunter Shafts and components are also on there way.
We usually wait till we have ALL pieces in before we go live on the website in order to keep orders prompt and prevent back ordering.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Let me ask ya this.......the DCA 400s are 7.61 GPI and the Excels I shoot are 8.6 GPI....will these arrows pretty much match up as for as accuracy or will I have to adjust the pins on my sight to account for the difference....?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> Target shafts are finished.
> components are on their way.
> SD Hunter Shafts and components are also on there way.
> We usually wait till we have ALL pieces in before we go live on the website in order to keep orders prompt and prevent back ordering.


What will the GPI be on the target arrows?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> Let me ask ya this.......the DCA 400s are 7.61 GPI and the Excels I shoot are 8.6 GPI....will these arrows pretty much match up as for as accuracy or will I have to adjust the pins on my sight to account for the difference....?


You will probably have to make some adjustments. They will group just as well or better, but they will probably shoot several inches higher, and you'll have to tighten your pin gaps. 1 grain difference doesn't seem like much, but it ends up being 25-30 grains difference over the total length.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> You will probably have to make some adjustments. They will group just as well or better, but they will probably shoot several inches higher, and you'll have to tighten your pin gaps. 1 grain difference doesn't seem like much, but it ends up being 25-30 grains difference over the total length.


I imagine I'll like these DCA arrows and then I'll have to make adjustments and then the result will be I'll be ordering more of your arrows. They will be target arrows however and I guess I'll have to re-adjust again.....Looking forward to the challange!


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

MaverickHunter said:


> :sad: Unfortunately no. BUT, we are one step closer! We are doing all we can to get it ready ASAP


No Problem. Sounds like they'll be worth the wait. Thanks for the update, Jesse.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is like when I was a kid and trying to get to sleep on Christmas Eve! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Ricer2231 said:


> This is like when I was a kid and trying to get to sleep on Christmas Eve!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They are pretty awesome. People are going to freak when they find out what kind of target shafts they can get for the price!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

So, with an ID of .315, this should be FITA legal, yes?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep. We designed them specifically for that.


----------



## ocburg17 (May 21, 2013)

I am currently shooting Gold Tip XT Hunter, .400 spine, length 27.25, 8.2 GPI with a bare arrow weight of 223.45. 

I would like to test out some Deer Crossing arrows and I want to make sure to get as close to my GTs in regards to spine and weight. 
Should I be looking at;
350 (7.94 GPI) at 28" which should put me at 222.32 bare arrow weight or 
400 (7.61 GPI) at 29.25" which would put me at 222.59 base arrow weight

My understanding is that length changes the spine, but I don't understand how much. The spine chart puts me on the border. My guess is the 350s would work best. I am drawing 62# with a Bowtech Destroyer at 27" Draw Length. This is my hunting bow. Thanks.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

I shoot 60# @ 29, and I'm shooting the 400. If you are on the border, go with the stiffer arrow. But you should consider selling the GTs, getting the 400s cut to the correct length, and shooting the best groups of your life!

In general,be less concerned with matching arrow weights and focus on shooting the correct spine and arrow length. That has a much greater effect on accuracy.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> I shoot 60# @ 29, and I'm shooting the 400. If you are on the border, go with the stiffer arrow. But you should consider selling the GTs, getting the 400s cut to the correct length, and shooting the best groups of your life!
> 
> In general,be less concerned with matching arrow weights and focus on shooting the correct spine and arrow length. That has a much greater effect on accuracy.


You are 100% right on the length for sure......I try to cut mine down to 1" less than my DL.....my arrows are 28 and 1/2" long and I'm shooting darts with my Afflixtion.....I'm looking forward to shooting some of the DCA arrows in the next day or so......Length is very important and of course the spine is essential for getting the correct stiffness!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

MaverickHunter said:


> They are pretty awesome. People are going to freak when they find out what kind of target shafts they can get for the price!


Your determined to lighten my pocketbook are you not? I will definitely be ordering target arrows when they are available.....


----------



## ocburg17 (May 21, 2013)

newtobow said:


> I shoot 60# @ 29, and I'm shooting the 400. If you are on the border, go with the stiffer arrow. But you should consider selling the GTs, getting the 400s cut to the correct length, and shooting the best groups of your life!
> 
> In general,be less concerned with matching arrow weights and focus on shooting the correct spine and arrow length. That has a much greater effect on accuracy.


Thanks for the quick response. In my quick research, spine was most important, followed by weight then length. Since these arrows are for hunting, I wanted to stay around 375 grains for my arrows. The 400s at 27 would put me down to about 350 with 100 grain points. I don't know if I can convince myself of that light of a hunting arrow. 

I do want to run some tests against my gold tips at the same weight before I kick them out of bed. I have been extremely happy with my gold tips, but the great prices, reviews and customer focus has me thinking I NEED to try these arrows. I could also cut a couple shorter and see how they work out for me.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Gotcha. I would use the 400s long, and if you prefer them over your gold tips, then you can cut them to a more appropriate length. If you do so, let me know and I will take care of some extra inserts for you.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Josh,

PM sent get back to me on that. Thanks mate.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

How straight are you hunting shafts? Do you recommend cutting an inch off the back too?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

evworld said:


> How straight are you hunting shafts? Do you recommend cutting an inch off the back too?


Right now we guarantee them to be +/-.006 or straighter, but when we measured the last batch, over 70% were .003 or straighter. Truth be told, we just don't want to sort them, because then we have to add $$$ to the price for the time spent doing it. My personal arrows were just a dz grabbed out of the box and fletched up. Shoot better than my .003 arrows that I shot before joining the DCA staff. I think trimming off the front should be sufficient, but if you are a real super accuracy junky, go ahead and chop off the back too! You'll be shooting arrows that may be better than .001


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

bucks/bulls said:


> 350's with 100 gr points cut at 29.5" puts you at 377 gr finished weight..for a desroyer i would go with the 350‘s,thats a fairly efficient bow and may put a 400 spine a hair on the weak side..


Agreed. Destroyers are pretty aggressive.


----------



## ocburg17 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks. Ordered the 350s for my test. The way I see it, if these are too stiff, they can remain as my form practice arrows in my basement and buy the 400s and still save money! May make a couple into flu flu's as well.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Youll be fine with the 350's bud...its under spined that will throw you a tuning curveball...

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ocburg17 (May 21, 2013)

bucks/bulls said:


> Youll be fine with the 350's bud...its under spined that will throw you a tuning curveball...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! Bow is tuned great now so I'm excited to shoot anything that I can "stick down the barrel."


----------



## leperkhaun (Apr 20, 2013)

This is great for me. Getting my bow tuned this weekend so right when the new hunters will be ready ill be ready to buy.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Can we see a picture of the new outserts??????

Will they be available for my old HT1's?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

They are still being anodized, but I believe they will fit the old HT-1s or any other .165 inner diameter arrow.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

newtobow said:


> They are still being anodized, but I believe they will fit the old HT-1s or any other .165 inner diameter arrow.


How about a schematic or something?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

lavazhole said:


> How about a schematic or something?


 Not yet ;-)


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

These are great flying arrows for sure...Heck of a good price also..Makes me happy not having to give a weeks pay for a doz. arrows....


----------



## Diehardhunter22 (Aug 26, 2011)

Any chance you guys will be offering a heavier insert for the hunter arrows? I think a 300 spine DCA hunter with a 50 grain insert would be a killer arrow!!!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

If we did it would be next year. However, there are a lot of companies that offer heavy brass inserts or outserts that will fit. It is a .246 ID shaft. Here is at least one option that would work.

http://www.shop.bigjimsbowcompany.com/Gold-Tip-50-Grain-Aluminum-Insert-246-GT50GR.htm


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Diehardhunter22 said:


> Any chance you guys will be offering a heavier insert for the hunter arrows? I think a 300 spine DCA hunter with a 50 grain insert would be a killer arrow!!!


50 grains
Might be sooner than next year;-)


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

newtobow said:


> If we did it would be next year. However, there are a lot of companies that offer heavy brass inserts or outserts that will fit. It is a .246 ID shaft. Here is at least one option that would work.
> 
> http://www.shop.bigjimsbowcompany.com/Gold-Tip-50-Grain-Aluminum-Insert-246-GT50GR.htm


I was thinking the same thing, GT insert's with their insert weight's to bump up FOC and weight since their .246 I.D.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

What to keep it to the top!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Mine are "out for delivery" today and I'm looking forward to giving my review in a few days....


----------



## ocburg17 (May 21, 2013)

All cut shafts come with inserts glued and field tips installed. Do the un-cut come with field tips? If so, what weight? If not, what size should I be looking for? 5/16"? 

Looks like my arrows shipped this morning!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Uncut come with inserts but not tips. Standard diameter 5/16 will do. We use PDP or Easy Pull


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

100 grain


----------



## A-Max (Sep 20, 2011)

Do the target arrows come with just nocks or bushings and nocks?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Just nocks right now, but they are oversized to fit the shaft. No bushings necessary.


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

What are the Hunter Test arrows?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Gideon007 said:


> What are the Hunter Test arrows?


Hunter Test is actually part of an update using new software. We are "testing" the software that will eventually add more options.


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

How are your arrows measured for length?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

All arrows are measured carbon to carbon. They do not include extra length incurred by the nock.


----------



## strut-n-rut (Jul 4, 2006)

i have a diamond outlaw set at 65 lbs and my draw length is 27" ,but im not sure if it has medium cams or hard cams so do you know what size arrows i need


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I wish I had thought to have them cut off to the length I shoot.....Form now on I will. I left my arrow cutter over in Bama and I need it.........


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

I shoot a 417 gr arrow right now and would like to stay at this weight. What are my options if I were to order a dozen shafts at 28" each?


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

350 spine at 28.5" with 125 gr points and 7" wrap should finish out right around 410 gr and 12% foc...


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

A couple a questions

1. Can you post a photo of the fusion x vane? I cannot find this vane on their website

2. Can the x vane be fletched with a right offset?

3. What offset is there on the R2 vanes?

Thanks


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

400 spine would be the way to go. The outlaw, being a single cam bow, would be a medium cam. In general, the rounder the wheels, the less aggressive the cam.



strut-n-rut said:


> i have a diamond outlaw set at 65 lbs and my draw length is 27" ,but im not sure if it has medium cams or hard cams so do you know what size arrows i need


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

1. The Fusion X 3 is the vane that we use on our crossbow bolts, so look there. But they are what I shoot on my personal hunting arrows.
2&3. Just put a note to the seller and we can take care of whatever offset you want with vanes.



Gideon007 said:


> A couple a questions
> 
> 1. Can you post a photo of the fusion x vane? I cannot find this vane on their website
> 
> ...


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

300 spines have arrived and are on the website for purchase. Check it out!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

newtobow said:


> 300 spines have arrived and are on the website for purchase. Check it out!


Gonna be some happy fellars now...whats the gpi on the 300‘s??


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

8.71 GPI on the 300s. It will be updated on the website soon.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

newtobow said:


> 8.71 GPI on the 300s. It will be updated on the website soon.


Matter of fact, its on there now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Our web guy is like a freaking online ninja. I sent him the change after I posted the message to you. Faster than a New Breed (shameless plug for Kyle)



Ricer2231 said:


> Matter of fact, its on there now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

newtobow said:


> Yep. I took a test shot this March with one of our prototypes at a CINDER BLOCK. I wish I had filmed it. It was like it got shot with a 22. The only thing wrong with the arrow was the nock broke. Put in a new nock and shot it again. #bombproof


With the current shafts you can order or the target shafts? Hit a rock on the 3D course this weekend (Ashamed I missed, damn gator) and it broke about halfway down the arrow. Not bashing at all, still love my DCAs and will order more! Just curious!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Sorry, I may have missed it, but when will the target shafts be available?

I've been very partial to my Victory arrows, but I've been kicking around getting something between my X-Killers and VAPs that is FITA legal as well. This sounds like a shaft to take a flyer (hah!) on.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Brus said:


> With the current shafts you can order or the target shafts? Hit a rock on the 3D course this weekend (Ashamed I missed, damn gator) and it broke about halfway down the arrow. Not bashing at all, still love my DCAs and will order more! Just curious!


That's with the small diameter arrow with the outsert. And that is shooting at a flat surface. If you side swipe a rock, there isn't much you can to. The reason you can do it with the SD is because of the outsert design.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

ThunderEagle said:


> Sorry, I may have missed it, but when will the target shafts be available?
> 
> I've been very partial to my Victory arrows, but I've been kicking around getting something between my X-Killers and VAPs that is FITA legal as well. This sounds like a shaft to take a flyer (hah!) on.


Shafts are in, nocks will be available soon. We may be live on the website as early as tomorrow doing pre-sales. I'll be sure to keep y'all posted.


----------



## mdarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't chimed in on this yet, but I have been sitting on the sideline watching and waiting for the SD shafts to come available. Hopefully tomm will be the day.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

mdarchery said:


> I haven't chimed in on this yet, but I have been sitting on the sideline watching and waiting for the SD shafts to come available. Hopefully tomm will be the day.


You and me both. I am SOOOO excited. I think your more likely scenario will be next week or the week after. And we have a product that we haven't even talked about on here yet that will be released soon as well.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

newtobow said:


> You and me both. I am SOOOO excited. I think your more likely scenario will be next week or the week after. And we have a product that we haven't even talked about on here yet that will be released soon as well.


Man to man ...nobody likes a teaser lol,do tell more...


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

newtobow said:


> Shafts are in, nocks will be available soon. We may be live on the website as early as tomorrow doing pre-sales. I'll be sure to keep y'all posted.


I know you guys have nocks made up for these, but is there any option (3rd party even) for pin or bushings for the target arrows? It is kind of the thing archers do for their target shafts.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

We will eventually offer bushings and Pin nocks. For the time being, anything that fits a .315 diameter arrow will work. I know that Blackeagle and Easton both make components for it, although they are a little pricey.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

bucks/bulls said:


> Man to man ...nobody likes a teaser lol,do tell more...


Man to man, it'll be worth the wait. We just want to make sure our bases are covered legally before we put too much out there. But I expect you're probably see some pictures before the weekend is over!


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

newtobow said:


> Man to man, it'll be worth the wait. We just want to make sure our bases are covered legally before we put too much out there. But I expect you're probably see some pictures before the weekend is over!


Not even a little hint?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't worry. We'll shed some light on it soon enough.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Sooner than later would be awesome,i get enough suspense at xmas lol

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

bucks/bulls said:


> Sooner than later would be awesome,i get enough suspense at xmas lol
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


It will be sometime between now and July 1. Xmas in July!!!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

All we need now is for bart to dress up like a summer time santa handing out arrows to all us good lil archer boys lol


----------



## DJ-IA (Sep 12, 2010)

I shoot a 60# Elite Hunter with 29" draw and 100 gr. heads. Which spine and length is best for this set up with your hunter arrows?


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

400 spine is what ya want


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

bucks/bulls said:


> 400 spine is what ya want


Way to handle that bud, lets stick to the matter at hand please. j/k Now back to the serious stuff! Haha.  I think Christmas in June is way better! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

newtobow said:


> Our web guy is like a freaking online ninja. I sent him the change after I posted the message to you. Faster than a New Breed (shameless plug for Kyle)


Are you guys tracking how many hits your website's getting? I bet it's crazy!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

etskjboggs said:


> Are you guys tracking how many hits your website's getting? I bet it's crazy!


I hope not,if they do then they probally think im a cyber stalker by now lol


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, mine didn't make it today like I wanted and I'll be gone all day tomorrow for a Fathers Day Party for my Dad at Assisted living in Palestine so it will be Sat. before I can get them set up, if they come tomorrow......USPS tracking fibbed to me!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Ricer2231 said:


> Way to handle that bud, lets stick to the matter at hand please. j/k Now back to the serious stuff! Haha.  I think Christmas in June is way better!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Xmas sounds good to me regaurdless of what month it is...the big ? Is between you and newtobow who is the helper elf and who gets there pic on santas lap??lmao


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

just as well your only gonna lose them anyway missing the target
joking


rembrandt said:


> Well, mine didn't make it today like I wanted and I'll be gone all day tomorrow for a Fathers Day Party for my Dad at Assisted living in Palestine so it will be Sat. before I can get them set up, if they come tomorrow......USPS tracking fibbed to me!


----------



## bassranger (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a 31" draw shooting at 68lbs should I go with the 350's or the 300's.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

300s in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey ya'll! I've been on the road most of the day and just now jumping on ArcheryTalk. Glad to see this thread first on the page when I opened AT up. 

Concerning the secret product, I love how Josh reveled that there was a new product. Too cleaver newtobow!


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

MaverickHunter said:


> Hey ya'll! I've been on the road most of the day and just now jumping on ArcheryTalk. Glad to see this thread first on the page when I opened AT up.
> 
> Concerning the secret product, I love how Josh reveled that there was a new product. Too cleaver newtobow!


Yep. He was just getting ready to tell us what it is but wanted to wait until you signed on. So now you might as well go ahead and tell us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is what the FusionX 2" looks like FYI. The FusionX's are a brand new design. They have a really soft footing so it makes gluing SUPER clean and they act like a suction cup on the shaft. Also the footing is black so it blends into the shaft and makes it extremely sharp looking. But because a soft vane isn't the most accurate thing, we created everything apart from the footing stiffer. Kinda like the R2s.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Ricer2231 said:


> Yep. He was just getting ready to tell us what it is but wanted to wait until you signed on. So now you might as well go ahead and tell us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good try.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is for our woman shooters!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

bassranger said:


> I have a 31" draw shooting at 68lbs should I go with the 350's or the 300's.


You could probably get by with the 350s if you wanted. Jesse (maverickhunter) shoots the 400 spine out of his 70# at 30"


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

What spine fattys are you going to have?

Shooting a Vantage Elite Pro at 55# with 27" arrow


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Mine was suppose to be here today but didn't show up......Blast the Flatter-rap!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Target Shafts will be available in 350, 400, 500, and 750.

Just kidding about the 750.


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

What spine for Vantage Elite Pro at 55# with 27" arrow in target and hunting arrow?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> Target Shafts will be available in 350, 400, 500, and 750.
> 
> Just kidding about the 750.


Would you happen to know what the 400s will be GPI?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Target weights and spines
350 6.67gn
400 6.22gn
500 5.72gn


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

newtobow said:


> Target weights and spines
> 350 6.67gn
> 400 6.22gn
> 500 5.72gn


I can tell you guys that the 500's are light. They fly like darts! I shot them indoor for spots versus my Fatboys and there is no difference in grouping. 

I shot them out door for the first time at a 3d shoot and shot my best score ever of a 281 or 284 can't remember right now but... In any event I saved a ton and shot better than ever before.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

one66stang said:


> What spine for Vantage Elite Pro at 55# with 27" arrow in target and hunting arrow?


I would shoot 500 for target and 400 for the hunter. You could probably get away with 500 for hunting as well, but I like to have a little bit more weight when I'm slinging blades.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

hphunter said:


> I can tell you guys that the 500's are light. They fly like darts! I shot them indoor for spots versus my Fatboys and there is no difference in grouping.
> 
> I shot them out door for the first time at a 3d shoot and shot my best score ever of a 281 or 284 can't remember right now but... In any event I saved a ton and shot better than ever before.


Bart must have sent you a couple sample shafts?


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

MaverickHunter said:


> Bart must have sent you a couple sample shafts?


He was kind enough to send me a sample DOZEN!

Shooting the 500 Hunters for hunting cut to 27 as well. The rest of my Fatboys, CXL Pros go up for sale tonight and i have already sold all of my Flatlines!


----------



## jhunter13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Might have to spend some money.....

Elite Answer
Twisted Strings Archery


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

jhunter13 said:


> Might have to spend some money.....
> 
> Elite Answer
> Twisted Strings Archery


Not too much is the good part!


----------



## dfe002 (Oct 20, 2010)

about how long are the outserts for the sd arrows? I shoot a 29 nock to carbon arrow so what would it be with the SD and the outserts


----------



## Splitshafts (May 7, 2012)

What's the straightness of the 350 hunter shafts supposed to be?

What's the straightness of the 350 target shafts as well?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> Target weights and spines
> 350 6.67gn
> 400 6.22gn
> 500 5.72gn


Wow, thats almost 2grs per inch under what I've been shooting. My Excels are 8.1gpi and I'm thinking I will get quite a boost in speed and I hope accuracy. Looking forward to getting some of those arrows.....this is gonna be fun and interesting.....maybe momma won't shoot me in the face with a bazooka when I order more arrows like she has threatened to do........LOL


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

jhunter13 said:


> Might have to spend some money.....
> 
> Elite Answer
> Twisted Strings Archery


Anyone who gives these a try will not regret it. I buy and try everything. I don't keep much long except my wife and kids. I loved the Victory shafts but thought the HV's were brittle. I loved CE Bluestreaks but they are crazy expensive. Well the DCA 400's were the answer. Cost effective and durable. 

I loved Fatboys and CXL Pros but they cost a fortune so I started buying used arrows and cleaning them up. Bart was kind enough to send me some 500's. 

When they arrived I thought wow they are light too light to fly well without turning down my bow. I thought they were thin walled and said well ill be splitting these so the cost savings will go out the window. 

Guess what wrong and wrong! 

The target 500's arrows fly great out of 29/57 Elite Pure cut to 27 weight 285. 
I have smacked several arrows target shooting. I figured broken or split when i heard the impact. Nope no nicks no cracks. I am very impressed. 

I also nock tuned the 400 Hunters out of my 29/60 Experience thanks to Nuts and Bolts. Well that took all of 1 hour to tune 6 arrows out of 7. Only one pulled from the first 7 drawn and the one pulled would still be in the 9 ring the majority of the time. 

I didn't buy the .001 Hunters cause I am cheap! I bought the .006 arrows. 

You can not go wrong!


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Splitshafts said:


> What's the straightness of the 350 hunter shafts supposed to be?
> 
> What's the straightness of the 350 target shafts as well?


SplitShafts,

We guarantee our ALL our shafts to be +/-.005" straightness. But honestly, after cutting down to length, 75% of our shafts are .001". 

We don't hand sort to all straightness' because that would jack up the $$$.


----------



## Kdem71 (Dec 27, 2011)

Speaking of woman shooters, my daughter is a 25"draw length and 30#. Are you expecting to carry any 500 or 600 spined arrows? A 600 in the SD would be awesome.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Splitshafts said:


> What's the straightness of the 350 hunter shafts supposed to be?
> 
> What's the straightness of the 350 target shafts as well?


We only offer +/-.006" on our website for now but I assure you that they are WAY better than that!! We don't sort yet for straightness until our inventory levels are higher and at that time we will offer 1's and 3's. but for the price of these 6's you can't go wrong since many consumers are saying the shafts are testing closer to +/-.001"


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a listing for our .422 prototypes cut to 27" if anyone's interested

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2029551


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Kdem71 said:


> Speaking of woman shooters, my daughter is a 25"draw length and 30#. Are you expecting to carry any 500 or 600 spined arrows? A 600 in the SD would be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


We offer our HUNTERS in 500 spine.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

bump for a good bunch of guys and their arrows.....


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

We're thinking about doing two half dozen TARGET shafts giveaways on here... Hhhmmm..


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

MaverickHunter said:


> We're thinking about doing two half dozen TARGET shafts giveaways on here... Hhhmmm..


That's an awesome idea! 
Its not gonna be one of those Facebook give always is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Ricer2231 said:


> That's an awesome idea!
> Its not gonna be one of those Facebook give always is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. This will be for AT folks only.


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

I`m in. Or you could donate a dozen for a 4H shooter to take to the Texas 4H State games.................to show off to all his friends that are budget minded.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

MaverickHunter said:


> Nope. This will be for AT folks only.


That's what I'm talkin about! 
Sign me up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

MaverickHunter said:


> We're thinking about doing two half dozen TARGET shafts giveaways on here... Hhhmmm..


Sign me up!


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh, quick question. When the TARGET arrows are offered, will they only have white nocks or will other colors be available? I think the Orange ones look pretty cool.


----------



## mdarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone know yet. What the inside diameter of the target shafts will be?


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

mdarchery said:


> Does anyone know yet. What the inside diameter of the target shafts will be?


.315, iirc from earlier in this thread. About the same size as a Fatboy.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

one66stang said:


> I`m in. Or you could donate a dozen for a 4H shooter to take to the Texas 4H State games.................to show off to all his friends that are budget minded.


Awesome.

I'd love to test the .300 sd hunters. Will post up review and give survivors away.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

mdarchery said:


> Does anyone know yet. What the inside diameter of the target shafts will be?


ID for the target shafts are .315"


----------



## mdarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

MaverickHunter said:


> ID for the target shafts are .315"


Awesome, Thanks I did notice your previous post and I was actually looking for the SD hunter shafts, but found it. I am gonna build some up and test them for long distance against my A/C/C's


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Got a dozen hunters on order 27.5" 350 with fusion vanes. Waiting on the red vanes to come in stock. They are going to be awesome! I must say Bart is super cool to deal with and lightning fast with answers to questions. When they arrive I will take some good pics to make you guys jealous!


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Maverick, ya don't have any little secret or anything ya might feel like sharing do ya? Referring to the hot topic from last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocburg17 (May 21, 2013)

MaverickHunter said:


> Nope. This will be for AT folks only.


Maybe for those that already bought some hunter shafts as a thank you.... hint hint :shade:


----------



## TommyTtapz (Mar 27, 2013)

I am looking to purchase these on the website right now... How do I know if I have a hard cam or medium cam.. Its a 2006 martin razor X... shooting between 60-70# also... what length should I get... I am still new to archery and I have been adjusting my draw length.. Right now I just moved it down to 29" (I am a big guy, 6'2" 250, I did have it at 29.5" but my hand was a bit wobbly and someone suggested a shorter draw length.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I kinda messed up when I ordered mine and when they came today I realized it....Are the inserts glued in? I did not think to have you cut the arrows to the length I like and if the inserts are glued in I'm gonna have to have the tips heated and the inserts removed. It was my fault for sure and no fault of DCA. I will know better next time...........


----------



## onadraw (Sep 15, 2012)

ocburg17 said:


> Maybe for those that already bought some hunter shafts as a thank you.... hint hint :shade:


I bought some Hunters. What gives?


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

TommyTtapz said:


> I am looking to purchase these on the website right now... How do I know if I have a hard cam or medium cam.. Its a 2006 martin razor X... shooting between 60-70# also... what length should I get... I am still new to archery and I have been adjusting my draw length.. Right now I just moved it down to 29" (I am a big guy, 6'2" 250, I did have it at 29.5" but my hand was a bit wobbly and someone suggested a shorter draw length.


I googled your bow and it has an IBO of 305 fps. I like to use Gold Tip's method and it has worked out for me.
http://www.goldtip.com/arrowcontent.aspx?page=recommendation


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT FOR TARGET PRE-SALES*
I know that there have been a lot of you wanting the Target shafts, and we are ALL kinda bummed that the nocks are what is hold us up, but here is what we decided to do.
This weekend we will put up the target shafts for pre-sale on our website. When we get the orders we'll get to work on them, and as soon as nocks come in, all pre-orders will ship.
I will make sure to announce in this forum as soon as pre-sales are ready to roll out.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

rembrandt said:


> I kinda messed up when I ordered mine and when they came today I realized it....Are the inserts glued in? I did not think to have you cut the arrows to the length I like and if the inserts are glued in I'm gonna have to have the tips heated and the inserts removed. It was my fault for sure and no fault of DCA. I will know better next time...........



When you order them uncut we do NOT glue in the inserts. Only when the arrows are ordered cut do they come Ready To Shoot.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Morning folks!


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm heading out the door in a few mins for Erie Pa. About a 3 hour drive for me so it's not too bad. I have to pick up my trophy from Bedford and earn another one. ;-)

I took 2nd in Bedford in the YTRD class. I almost won because of default since there was only 6 people in that class, but I still had fun! I was able to come home and work on my recurve shooting and improved GREATLY. So I dont expect to lose 1st by ONE POINT today. 

That being said, praise God for his grace! I'm gonna go have fun and meet new people. Joy is the key to success! If ya see a kid walking around in a blue shirt looking like he has no idea what he is doing, it might be me. :shade:


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

MaverickHunter said:


> I'm heading out the door in a few mins for Erie Pa. About a 3 hour drive for me so it's not too bad. I have to pick up my trophy from Bedford and earn another one. ;-)
> 
> I took 2nd in Bedford in the YTRD class. I almost won because of default since there was only 6 people in that class, but I still had fun! I was able to come home and work on my recurve shooting and improved GREATLY. So I dont expect to lose 1st by ONE POINT today.
> 
> That being said, praise God for his grace! I'm gonna go have fun and meet new people. Joy is the key to success! If ya see a kid walking around in a blue shirt looking like he has no idea what he is doing, it might be me. :shade:


Congrats on your success and the best of luck to you today. Shoot straight and make em touch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

No coffe or mtn dew....not a good way to start the day..

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

newtobow said:


> *SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT FOR TARGET PRE-SALES*
> I know that there have been a lot of you wanting the Target shafts, and we are ALL kinda bummed that the nocks are what is hold us up, but here is what we decided to do.
> This weekend we will put up the target shafts for pre-sale on our website. When we get the orders we'll get to work on them, and as soon as nocks come in, all pre-orders will ship.
> I will make sure to announce in this forum as soon as pre-sales are ready to roll out.


I have no need for the knocks.
So as soon as the target shafts are listed and I order them will you ship them out?
Thank you. I am reall chompong at the bitt to get my hands on these.
Don.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

MaverickHunter said:


> When you order them uncut we do NOT glue in the inserts. Only when the arrows are ordered cut do they come Ready To Shoot.


Alright....I guess the one I made a wimpy try at getting it out was a little tight and I just assumed (there is that word again) that they were glued in.....thanks


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

BTW, would it behoove me to cut from both ends? I've always done that in the past......or can I simplify it by just cutting it off the tip end?


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

You can do either way...but its been said that you get better results as far as straightness if you cut both ends.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> BTW, would it behoove me to cut from both ends? I've always done that in the past......or can I simplify it by just cutting it off the tip end?


Any time you cut from both ends you will greatly improve on the straightness. However, I only cut mine from the point end and they are now .001 arrows.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> Any time you cut from both ends you will greatly improve on the straightness. However, I only cut mine from the point end and they are now .001 arrows.


That will simplify matters and thats what I'll do. Thanks.... Looking forward to the target arrows.....


----------



## 11x (May 30, 2013)

*sales tax*

hello. just ordered my dozen arrows. I have a question. why does your sight charge me Ashland county tax? never paid any county tax on anything I have ever ordered online before. I don't even live in Ashland county. I am assuming that is where dca calls home. I also was charged ohio " my address" sales tax. I though if I was in a different state than the company I bought from online I didn't pay that? not sure on the second one but I am sure I never paid any county tax on a online order before.


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

Hi, i am a newbie and have a couple of questions. I want order the hunters, what are the uncut lenghts? best spine and vane for off elavated rest for a 45# recurve at exact draw length? If you know, how much to deliver to Toronto, Ontario, Canada?


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

newbie-archer. Youll want to list your draw length also so we can answer which sizes. Uncut the arrows are Carbon to Carbon is 31" but add the throat of the nock and gain 1/2" and the insert 1/16" add them up and you get 31 9/16" I would say by guessing your probably going to be in the 400 spine range with the 45# draw weight. But again need your draw length to say or sure. Feathers are always going to shoot better out of a recurve. FYI.


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

my exact draw length is around exact 28". Also, feathers even off an elavated rest? would it make that much of a difference in flight, considering not alot of companies make feather fletched affordable arrows?


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

Are SD's like a FMJ or Axis or like a VAP?


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

newbie-archer said:


> my exact draw length is around exact 28". Also, feathers even off an elavated rest? would it make that much of a difference in flight, considering not alot of companies make feather fletched affordable arrows?


If your shooting off a pronged rest then vanes will do fine. If your shooting with a NAP type Rest with an arm and a plunger then feathers will be much better. 28 at 45 youll do fine with the 400s. You could even probably go to the 500 spine. but Id have to look at the charts. Im off to bed so will let you check that out. Here is the link http://www.3riversarchery.com/pdf/ArrowCharts.pdf


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

Kk thanks a lot i got an idea of what to get. Whats left now is the shipping cost from the DCA website to Toronto, Canada. hmm, any one know?


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

When are you going to have the slim shafts????


----------



## pwb199 (Jun 7, 2013)

I shoot a Mathews DXT at 28" and 70 lbs, it seems like I am right on the fence as far as 400s and 350s go; does anyone have a suggestion? I am going to cut the arrows to 27"


----------



## pwb199 (Jun 7, 2013)

I will be using 100 grain tips, and the arrows will be used for both hunting and 3D shooting/practice.

On a side note- my bow is rated at 70 lbs but when I used a scale yesterday, it only showed up as 65lbs. The scale could be off, or could this be because my drawlength is 2" shorter than 30"?


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

String and cable is to long or your limb bolts arent bottomed out is the lack of draw weight most likely..how old is your string set?may wanna add a couple twist to the buss cable or get a whole new set..being a single cam the 400 spines @27" should be fine ..what are you shooting spinewise for arrows currently
Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 11x (May 30, 2013)

I would like to make a suggestion. when I look at my conformation it just says hunter-uncut. it would be nice if it showed the spline and the fletch type I ordered also. thanks


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

That is Ohio state law stuff. We've tried several different ways to get around it. Even shipping from one of our other out of state employees. Unfortunately there is not way to get around it. We even looked at absorbing the tax ourselves (which some other companies do) but our profit margins are so low, that we end up LOSING money on the hunters. We'll keep working on it.



11x said:


> hello. just ordered my dozen arrows. I have a question. why does your sight charge me Ashland county tax? never paid any county tax on anything I have ever ordered online before. I don't even live in Ashland county. I am assuming that is where dca calls home. I also was charged ohio " my address" sales tax. I though if I was in a different state than the company I bought from online I didn't pay that? not sure on the second one but I am sure I never paid any county tax on a online order before.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

11x said:


> I would like to make a suggestion. when I look at my conformation it just says hunter-uncut. it would be nice if it showed the spline and the fletch type I ordered also. thanks


I believe the e-mail confirmation is an automatic response from the website. To my knowledge, there is no way to change it. But I'll have our web guy take a look since that would be preferable.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Uncut lengths are 31". Best spines for most recurves is the 500 spine, but you would probably need feather fletch, which you will either have to do yourself or have a pro shop do it. Shipping tends to be pretty expensive going to Canada. Our recommendation is to find some friends that also want to order, place a large order (5-6 sets) and split the shipping.



newbie-archer said:


> Hi, i am a newbie and have a couple of questions. I want order the hunters, what are the uncut lenghts? best spine and vane for off elavated rest for a 45# recurve at exact draw length? If you know, how much to deliver to Toronto, Ontario, Canada?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

treestandnappin said:


> Are SD's like a FMJ or Axis or like a VAP?


The SDs are more like the VAP style or Harvest Time HT-1s. The thing that sets ours apart is the outsert design that Bart has created. I think you'll like it.


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

Did yall change your mind about offering up Pre-Orders on the Targets this week-end?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Is the 10% discount no longer valid?


----------



## pwb199 (Jun 7, 2013)

If I get the 350's and the spines are a little stiff...what am I actually going to notice? Decrease in accuracy? Poor flight with broadheads?


----------



## 11x (May 30, 2013)

newtobow said:


> I believe the e-mail confirmation is an automatic response from the website. To my knowledge, there is no way to change it. But I'll have our web guy take a look since that would be preferable.


great. maby if he cannot change the email then he could change your sight. when I look at my order history it says the same thing. " hunter - uncut"

especially for forgetful guys like me that were undecided on what spline to order. I think I ordered what I meant to order. lol


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

pwb199 said:


> If I get the 350's and the spines are a little stiff...what am I actually going to notice? Decrease in accuracy? Poor flight with broadheads?


could not find on option to enter the code


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

As soon as you can get an order together, we can calculate it for you. I know it tends to be a chunk for the first dz, but each subsequent dz isn't much more. If you can get 3 or 4 guys in, its not much more than our domestic rates.



newbie-archer said:


> Kk thanks a lot i got an idea of what to get. Whats left now is the shipping cost from the DCA website to Toronto, Canada. hmm, any one know?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Otdrsman85 said:


> When are you going to have the slim shafts????


Probably two weeks. Maybe more. We are hoping to have our full product line by July 1st.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Were you, by chance, the guy that ordered on the "test hunter" link? We had one person that ordered in our 90 second window of transition. That would explain why you aren't seeing additional details.



11x said:


> great. maby if he cannot change the email then he could change your sight. when I look at my order history it says the same thing. " hunter - uncut"
> 
> especially for forgetful guys like me that were undecided on what spline to order. I think I ordered what I meant to order. lol


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

If you are on the fence, better to air on the side of too stiff. That being said, our Sales manager draws 70# at 30" and he shoots 400 spine with expandable broadheads.



pwb199 said:


> If I get the 350's and the spines are a little stiff...what am I actually going to notice? Decrease in accuracy? Poor flight with broadheads?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

We usually run our codes to expire in two weeks. We may not have any active right now.



chaded said:


> Is the 10% discount no longer valid?


----------



## 11x (May 30, 2013)

lol, not sure but that is my luck. order form says jun 15th at 10:30pm I will pm you my order number.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad we could get you taken care of.



11x said:


> lol, not sure but that is my luck. order form says jun 15th at 10:30pm I will pm you my order number.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Deer Friends,
Our target line is now available for pre-order. We will ship by July 1st. All will come with target glue-in tips for FREE and our target nocks (12.4 grains) for FREE. We hope that you enjoy them.
http://www.deercrossingarchery.com

Shoot Straight,
Josh


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

newtobow said:


> Deer Friends,
> Our target line is now available for pre-order. We will ship by July 1st. All will come with target glue-in tips for FREE and our target nocks (12.4 grains) for FREE. We hope that you enjoy them.
> http://www.deercrossingarchery.com
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks Josh!


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2031329


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

Ordered targets


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

Ordered targets, too.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

Can you order arrows with no labels on them?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

evworld said:


> Can you order arrows with no labels on them?


Currently no. They are put on with a thermal treatment at the factory.


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Any plans to add feathers as an option in the future? A friend of mine has a recurve and was interested in these arrows...


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Anachro12 said:


> Any plans to add feathers as an option in the future? A friend of mine has a recurve and was interested in these arrows...


Yes, in the future. Most likely later than sooner though. He's best off ordering bare shafts as of right now and taking them to a local pro shop and have them fletch them p with feathers.


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

Is there a plan to have a shipping plan for canadian residence?? i called the number that was suppose to be the canadian dealer, but they said they wont have arrows for another 3 weeks? I cantttt waiiitt! i am out of arrows and don't have anything to shoot.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

newbie-archer said:


> Is there a plan to have a shipping plan for canadian residence?? i called the number that was suppose to be the canadian dealer, but they said they wont have arrows for another 3 weeks? I cantttt waiiitt! i am out of arrows and don't have anything to shoot.


newbie-archer,

Read Josh's (newtobow) reply to you.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

By chance, when will all the swag be up on the websight?
I am looking for stickers, shirts, hats, wraps what ever else there might be.
Thank you for any info.
BTW, I got my target shafts ordered last night, I will let ya'll know when I get them.
Don.


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

Sorry Maverick, saw that after i posted the reply lain: . Also i started a thread for those in Greator Toronto Area, who wants go in on a joint order from DCA. If some one is interested, tell them to PM me or something. thanks


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> Deer Friends,
> Our target line is now available for pre-order. We will ship by July 1st. All will come with target glue-in tips for FREE and our target nocks (12.4 grains) for FREE. We hope that you enjoy them.
> http://www.deercrossingarchery.com
> 
> ...


What is the differences between the Hunter arrows and the new target arrows? How about diameter and weight?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

BTW, I'm gonna get 2 more dz Hunter arrows after the first.....one dz for my son and another dz for myself. Will you have a good supply of those arrows and will the target arrows compare with the Hunters cost wise? I would think the Hunter arrows would work better for 3-D also due to the size of the shaft?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

The Target shafts are about the same dia. as the Easton Fat Boys.
I shoot the old Harvest Time HT-3's the same as the Target shafts.
They are an awesome shaft for 3-D. I shot them in the Ca. State Broadhead Championship 3-D, took 1st last year and 2nd. this year.
You will love them.
Don.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

Most of the people I hunt with and shoot 3d with do just the opposite as what ya stated. We shoot lighter and larger diameter shafts for 3d to get that advantage of cutting the line. And we use a smaller diameter and heavier arrow for hunting to get the penetration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I plan on using the Target shafts for pig hunting this fall. I have no dought they will work awesome putting down a nice 200+ pound porker.
Don.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

rembrandt said:


> What is the differences between the Hunter arrows and the new target arrows? How about diameter and weight?


TARGET specs-

.315" ID

350 - 6.67 GPI
400 - 6.22 GPI
500 - 5.72 GPI


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Is there currently a 10% off special on them? Where do you enter the code if so?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

MaverickHunter said:


> TARGET specs-
> 
> .315" ID
> 
> ...


Aren't the Hunters 6.7GPI? If so, I'm thinking of sticking with the Hunters for myself and my son cause they are soooooo accurate I don't think I need target arrows.....I'm really pleased with the Hunters. They are excellant arrows and I see no reason to change right now........


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

MaverickHunter said:


> TARGET specs-
> 
> .315" ID
> 
> ...


350 (6.99 GPI) 
400 (6.29 GPI) 
500 (5.59 GPI)

Your web site lists the above as the weights, which is correct?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Is there currently a 10% off special on them? Where do you enter the code if so?


By "them", I meant the Hunter bare shafts in .350 spine...


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thus is the specs for the hunter shafts off the website. 

Spines (weights in Grains Per Inch)
300 (8.71GPI)
350 (7.94 GPI)
400 (7.61 GPI)
500 (6.77 GPI)

This is the specs for the target shafts off the website. 

Spines (weights in Grains Per Inch)
350 (6.99 GPI) 
400 (6.29 GPI) 
500 (5.59 GPI) 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

MaverickHunter said:


> TARGET specs-
> 
> .315" ID
> 
> ...


BTW, I appreciate you putting my sons name on the arrows.....His name is HUNTER! Of course he wants some!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

ThunderEagle said:


> 350 (6.99 GPI)
> 400 (6.29 GPI)
> 500 (5.59 GPI)
> 
> Your web site lists the above as the weights, which is correct?


350 (6.99 GPI) 
400 (6.29 GPI) 
500 (5.59 GPI)

The above is correct. Website is being updated right now


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

rembrandt said:


> BTW, I appreciate you putting my sons name on the arrows.....His name is HUNTER! Of course he wants some!


----------



## paulhood77 (Jan 14, 2010)

What is the diameter of the hunter shafts


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

How many arrows have you sold so far? :angel:


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

optimal_max said:


> How many arrows have you sold so far? :angel:


Sales are doing great and the TARGET shafts are flying off the shelf.


----------



## A-Max (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you have any pics of the Fusion X vanes? Thanks.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

A-Max said:


> Do you have any pics of the Fusion X vanes? Thanks.


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I ordered right at 7pm last night. The new Target 500 cut to 26.5" with all Black vanes. I got the shipping tracking number about 1pm today. So I say that to me is pretty impressive.


----------



## mdarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

Any idea when the Small Diameter Hunters will be for sale?


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

mdarchery said:


> Any idea when the Small Diameter Hunters will be for sale?



We are waiting on our outserts to arrive, and then we will have the SD hunters up on the website. We are looking around the first of july. But be ready for our unannounced product to come out in between the targets and SDs...
:shade:


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

I am sure this next product release is something that will light the path to success!


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

bartman said:


> I am sure this next product release is something that will light the path to success!


Lighted nock. You gave that one away


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

Ooh ooh!! Lighted field tips!!


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Gideon007 said:


> Lighted nock. You gave that one away


Now THERE is a good idea. We should look into that bartman...


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Gideon007 said:


> Lighted nock. You gave that one away


Close but not quite. All in due time.


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

MaverickHunter said:


> Now THERE is a good idea. We should look into that bartman...


Mocking me?


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

So many exciting things! Let me know when the rocket propelled nocks come out! 450 fps with a 500 grain arrow...


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Deer Friends,
We have mentioned a few times in passing about the new product that we are going to release.
This is one that has been kind of a side project for us, and is really shaping up well.
They should be available for sale within the next week or week and a half.
However, we are not releasing any info on our website,
pictures here on AT,
or selling prototypes for testing.
We will shed some lite on the situation soon enough.
Just know that we are really excited to see how it plays out,
and that we think most of you who hunt will be very pleased with what we have to offer.
So when it gets released, you'll be sure to know.

 Thanks so much for your patronage so far,
and we look forward to being part of the AT and archery communities
for years to come.

God Bless,
Josh Vegors


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

Is it possible to order half a dozen instead of a full dozen?


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

newtobow said:


> Deer Friends,
> We have mentioned a few times in passing about the new product that we are going to release.
> This is one that has been kind of a side project for us, and is really shaping up well.
> They should be available for sale within the next week or week and a half.
> ...


Looks like it is set to private.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Anachro12 said:


> So many exciting things! Let me know when the rocket propelled nocks come out! 450 fps with a 500 grain arrow...


That is HILARIOUS. I'm gonna make a video of that. Oh wait. Someone already has... Thank you, Robin Hood:Men in Tights, for the patriot arrow


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome! The nocks and wraps look awesome! Can't wait to get my hands on some! The price is definitely right too!


----------



## craneguy2 (Dec 16, 2012)

just bought a dozen of your arrows a month ago and love them!!! any idea what the smaller diameter shaft arrows will sell for? i wish i would have waited .....


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

craneguy2 said:


> just bought a dozen of your arrows a month ago and love them!!! any idea what the smaller diameter shaft arrows will sell for? i wish i would have waited .....


Smaller diameter arrows will probably be $20 more than the hunters because of the components cost.


----------



## mdarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

Would it be possible to order the SD Hunters without the outsert. The reason I ask is I am planning on building some with glue in points for FITA/NFAA outdoor shoots.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

mdarchery said:


> Would it be possible to order the SD Hunters without the outsert. The reason I ask is I am planning on building some with glue in points for FITA/NFAA outdoor shoots.


We'll actually offer the option of glue in points instead of inserts.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

The wraps and nocks look awesome guys! Great price too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

optimal_max said:


> Ooh ooh!! Lighted field tips!!


LOL!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there still a 10 percent off code? The one I used doesn't work.
Thanks


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

What will the weight be on the SD shafts? I just skimmed this thread, so I apologize if it was already asked.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Stinger85 said:


> Is there still a 10 percent off code? The one I used doesn't work.
> Thanks


10% OFF discount code-

5HKUTKV48854


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Seabee99 said:


> What will the weight be on the SD shafts? I just skimmed this thread, so I apologize if it was already asked.


SD HUNTERs-

ID .165"

Spines-
300 - 10.82 GPI
350 - 10.10 GPI
400 - 9.43 GPI
500 - 8.27 GPI


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Got my .350 Hunter's in today, look's great so far. Lenght was spot on at 28 inch's from nock throat to carbon, 27.5 carbon to carbon. Will sling some in the morning when I get off.


----------



## newbie-archer (May 30, 2013)

Are the DCA's made %100 in USA??


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

MaverickHunter said:


> 10% OFF discount code-
> 
> 5HKUTKV48854


Aww, Man! I ordered mine yesterday and didn't use the code.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Its twelve, twelve I say


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

newbie-archer said:


> Are the DCA's made %100 in USA??


The Carbon is not, but our vanes, nocks, and inserts are all made in the USA, and the arrow itself is assembled here in the US. Not to mention it keeps the lights turned on for us middle class men that are working hard ;-)


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

I was looking into to purchasing some of your arrows after yesterdays lite arrow video and last night I stumble upon this thread, can you shed any light on this.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2032141
"Deer Crossing Hunter arrows" joint order to Greator Toronto Area.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

I just replied to it. I'm not sure what his deal is. I know that we are making some other arrow manufacturers nervous, but when I looked at the other posts, they didn't seem to be affiliated with any other companies. My guess is he got burned by someone who was trying to do a group shipment thing at some point. I was very honest with him, and I hope that he chooses to contact me with any concerns. I would encourage you to do the same. Call or e-mail if you have any questions.



jayson2984 said:


> I was looking into to purchasing some of your arrows after yesterdays lite arrow video and last night I stumble upon this thread, can you shed any light on this.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2032141
> "Deer Crossing Hunter arrows" joint order to Greator Toronto Area.
> ...


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

newtobow said:


> I just replied to it. I'm not sure what his deal is. I know that we are making some other arrow manufacturers nervous, but when I looked at the other posts, they didn't seem to be affiliated with any other companies. My guess is he got burned by someone who was trying to do a group shipment thing at some point. I was very honest with him, and I hope that he chooses to contact me with any concerns. I would encourage you to do the same. Call or e-mail if you have any questions.


I see you responded. I would like you to know I posted that here so you would know it was said, I wasnt making any accusations. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

That's what I figured. And thanks for the heads up. Its amazing what people assume about a company because they've never heard of it before. Like ignorance is a legitimate excuse for prejudice.



jayson2984 said:


> I see you responded. I would like you to know I posted that here so you would know it was said, I wasnt making any accusations.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wanted to see if he had any proof to back his accusations or if he just liked to hear himself talk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, to post hearsay is very irresponsible. If someone can't back something up with proof they are risking doing damage to a company without having the proper evidence. Personally I am excited to find a cheaper option and can't wait to get my arrows. I will give as unbiased a review as my experience will allow.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Anachro12 said:


> Yes, to post hearsay is very irresponsible. If someone can't back something up with proof they are risking doing damage to a company without having the proper evidence. Personally I am excited to find a cheaper option and can't wait to get my arrows. I will give as unbiased a review as my experience will allow.


And that's one reason why we don't have a big shooter staff list, unbiased reviews from regular customs are worth gold.


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

Looking forward to the sd hunter shafts! Just the weight i was looking for!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

These arrows are well worth the time, effort and money to purchase. They are true, fast and accurate. I will buy more as soon as the Eagle flies!


----------



## billybones (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Bart, Jesse, and Josh....ordered my .300's (pre-cut and finished) at 10AM this morning and have the shipping confirmation at 2:11PM...that is awesome service in book! Excited to get them and get shooting!!!


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

Is the new product built on a Hunter arrow?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Gideon007 said:


> Is the new product built on a Hunter arrow?


Yes it is. We may also offer it on the SD Hunter later on.


----------



## 11x (May 30, 2013)

MaverickHunter said:


> 10% OFF discount code-
> 
> 5HKUTKV48854


dang. wish I had that 2 days ago. lol


----------



## shepmankev (Sep 17, 2010)

11x said:


> dang. wish I had that 2 days ago. lol


Me to just ordered some sat haha.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Are your shafts made here?

Wendeng JInye Industrila Co.,Ltd.
Wendeng City, Shandong Province, China


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Are your shafts made here?
> 
> Wendeng JInye Industrila Co.,Ltd.
> Wendeng City, Shandong Province, China


Didn't this just come up in post #265?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ricer2231 said:


> Didn't this just come up in post #265?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really the same question.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Are your shafts made here?
> 
> Wendeng JInye Industrila Co.,Ltd.
> Wendeng City, Shandong Province, China


All that we are allowed to say is that our shafts are made in China. We don't want to disclose more than that in order to protect our business and our designs.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

China and Korea make some quality shafts......if you check all these arrow companies the majority are made over there.....I think we also have a company that makes them in Mexico.....


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> China and Korea make some quality shafts......if you check all these arrow companies the majority are made over there.....I think we also have a company that makes them in Mexico.....


I believe it's gold tip and victory. Same region but different factories.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

There aren't many carbon products being manufactured in the US (even outside of archery). I would rather buy American made, but when it isn't available, then next best option is a high-quality product at a price that makes the other manufacturers look bad. And couple that with unbeatable service,and to get have your questions answered promptly--by the guys who run DCA even, not some CS rep -- right here on ArcheryTalk. What's not to love?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

newtobow said:


> The Carbon is not, but our vanes, nocks, and inserts are all made in the USA, and the arrow itself is assembled here in the US. Not to mention it keeps the lights turned on for us middle class men that are working hard ;-)


Thanks for the response 

My question is deeper then most here are realizing.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think people should step back and do a little research. They would probably be surprised to find out just how much "foreign influence" there is in their very own accessories and/or equipment they are currently using. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> I believe it's gold tip and victory. Same region but different factories.


Isn't Easton made in Korea? If not, what company is it that makes their arrows over in Korea?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> Isn't Easton made in Korea? If not, what company is it that makes their arrows over in Korea?


Easton aluminum and carbons (minus fat boys, full bores, light speeds and maybe a few others) are made in USA.

The target carbons are made in Bangladesh I believe


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Easton aluminum and carbons (minus fat boys, full bores, light speeds and maybe a few others) are made in USA.
> 
> The target carbons are made in Bangladesh I believe


I know the Koreans make a very good well known arrow.....I just can't remember which one.....I know some body will chime in with the answer.....


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

How about Beamon?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> I know the Koreans make a very good well known arrow.....I just can't remember which one.....I know some body will chime in with the answer.....


Carbon Express are made in Korea. 
Victory is made by Aldila, but not sure where.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Back to DCA questions though, he gave me an answer.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## moonshinexxx (Jun 7, 2013)

Just ordered 1 doz. Hunters w/R2 2" Flu. green fletchings! Can't wait to try them with my new Bowtech Assassin!

BTW - thanks for the discount code, Jesse!


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Are you guys doing the same with this company as Bartman has done with the past three?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

MightyElkHntr said:


> Are you guys doing the same with this company as Bartman has done with the past three?


DCA will not be sold. Nor will it take on any partners. Our business plan is simple and effective and is geared towards the consumer.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

moonshinexxx said:


> Just ordered 1 doz. Hunters w/R2 2" Flu. green fletchings! Can't wait to try them with my new Bowtech Assassin!
> 
> BTW - thanks for the discount code, Jesse!



Right on!


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

What vanes do you use on the 350 Hunter Arrows? Just in case I lose one and need to replace it.

Thanks


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

tialloydragon said:


> What vanes do you use on the 350 Hunter Arrows? Just in case I lose one and need to replace it.
> 
> Thanks


We have 3 different options on the website. 

R2s 

FusionX 2.1"

FusionX 3"

all by Norway Industry 

http://deercrossingarchery.com/collections/dca-arrows/products/hunter


----------



## paulhood77 (Jan 14, 2010)

Was wondering what the outside diameter of the Hunter shafts are? Thanks


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

paulhood77 said:


> Was wondering what the outside diameter of the Hunter shafts are? Thanks


The 300 spine OD is .299
The 350 spine OD is .294
The 400 spine OD is .289
The 500 spine OD is .286


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

What fletching options are available? 1,2 degree offset, straight, helical etc?

Thanks


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Gideon007 said:


> What fletching options are available? 1,2 degree offset, straight, helical etc?
> 
> Thanks



Just a right helical on the arrows for right now. When our custom shop opens up you will have whatever option you want.


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

MaverickHunter said:


> Just a right helical on the arrows for right now. When our custom shop opens up you will have whatever option you want.


Really? All of the DCA arrows I have seen appear to have a straight fletching (or slight offset) except for the custom arrows on ebay.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Gideon007 said:


> Really? All of the DCA arrows I have seen appear to have a straight fletching (or slight offset) except for the custom arrows on ebay.




Yessir. We use a Bitzenburger fletching jig and use a right helical clamp on all arrows and use a custom angled clamp on our crossbow arrows to achieve optimum clearance and flight in all crossbow models.


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Any plan's of offering 125 grain tip's as an option for the Hunter line?


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

RuntCX2 said:


> Any plan's of offering 125 grain tip's as an option for the Hunter line?




Plans? Yes. No expected date though. Soon we will be offering everything you can think of.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Can we order the finished arrows with the vanes not installed? I'm gonna order some more tonight and need to know asap,thanks.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Can we order the finished arrows with the vanes not installed? I'm gonna order some more tonight and need to know asap,thanks.



Yes, just put in a note to seller upon order!


----------



## 11x (May 30, 2013)

placed an order Sunday and they showed up today. haven't shot them yet but they look really nice. seem to be good consistency and unbelievable customer service. thanks dca


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

We try our best to ship sameday but we had a back order on the Fusion-X 2.1" in RED and ORANGE but they came in and we have shipped all orders!!
TARGET shafts are off per-order status and are ready to ship. You better get your order in before they're all gone;-)


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

MaverickHunter said:


> Yes, just put in a note to seller upon order!


Very cool,thank you !


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Very cool,thank you !


Got your shaft order and it will ship at 10:30AM tomorrow..
Thanks for your business!!


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

What vanes do you recommend for your target arrows. I'm a 29-inch draw, 53 pound dw, 400 spine. Mostly shoot indoors 20-75 yards. Arrows will be 29 inches. Shooting a Hoyt Contender with GTX cams.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Can't wait for the SDs to come out! Getting a dozen for sure!!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Any way you can cut some arrows under 26"? Need to get some arrows for my wife but there is no option under 26".


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I ordered my target shafts on Sunday, they were here yesterday when I got home from work.
Thank you DCA for the fast delivery.
Don.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

chaded said:


> Any way you can cut some arrows under 26"? Need to get some arrows for my wife but there is no option under 26".


Yes, just select cut to 26" but put a NOTE TO SELLER requesting correct cut.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

shiftydog said:


> What vanes do you recommend for your target arrows. I'm a 29-inch draw, 53 pound dw, 400 spine. Mostly shoot indoors 20-75 yards. Arrows will be 29 inches. Shooting a Hoyt Contender with GTX cams.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I'd go with our FusionX 2.1"! I'm shooting the 3" on my hunters but would use 2.1" on targets. I'm daily impressed with these vanes.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me. I'm joining newbie-archer's Toronto group buy.



MaverickHunter said:


> I'd go with our FusionX 2.1"! I'm shooting the 3" on my hunters but would use 2.1" on targets. I'm daily impressed with these vanes.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

shiftydog said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. I'm joining newbie-archer's Toronto group buy.


Glad to see that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

shiftydog said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. I'm joining newbie-archer's Toronto group buy.



:thumbs_up


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

Will DCA stay an online dealer only to keep cost down, or will there be oppertunity for small local dealers..


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

tenpin said:


> Will DCA stay an online dealer only to keep cost down, or will there be oppertunity for small local dealers..


We are taking dealer applications now..

Once we get the +/-.001" and +/-.003" sorted we will start selling to dealers that are looking for a great product with great margins.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok guys, I ordered a dozen of Hunters .500 for my wife. I included a note to cut at 24 inches also (had to put it in the paypal note section since I didn't see one anywhere else). Looking forward to seeing how these do for her. Thanks.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

I got my first look at the DCA shafts today. A buddy of mine got a dozen target and a dozen hunter. They are some really sharp looking shafts. A very simple and clean look. I will own some very shortly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

Wooo hoooo!


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

bartman said:


> Got your shaft order and it will ship at 10:30AM tomorrow..
> Thanks for your business!!


Awesome! Got my shipping confirmation today,great customer service!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Will you have plenty of HUNTER arrows after the first of July?


----------



## Kdem71 (Dec 27, 2011)

Do we know what the prices will be on the SD Hunters?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

MaverickHunter said:


> 10% OFF discount code-
> 
> 5HKUTKV48854


Lol. Just ordered some and old code didn't work. Of course I would see this 5 mins after order. Oh well. Looking forward to trying...FYI...I bought these not because of all the kind words others have said but because how you 3 guys have handled the negative comments so professionally.

Lazy


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I like my arrows alot...its the Hunter 400s and I need some advice on which arrow I should go with for 3-D and targets? Can I go with the Hunters, they shoot fine and accurate and have a little bigger shaft or get the Target arrows for the same use...3-D and targets?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Rembrandt asked:
"Which arrow I should go with for 3-D and targets?"
Rembrandt,
I have been shooting Barts old HT-3 and HT-4 shafts ever sence they came out, I shoot them for everything.
I ran out of the HT-4 shafts so now all I shoot are the HT-3, the same dia. as Barts new Target shafts. I just got my doz. of Targets fletched up and am going to be taking them out for a test flight today.
If I were you, give the Target shafts a try, if they fly half as good as the old HT-3's do, you will love them.
Don.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

I ordered last nite at 1045 and just got confirmation with shipping info. That was fast!!!

Lazy


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just passing on something I tried yesterday that worked. Gold Tip insert weight's will screw into the Hunter insert's.


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

My pathfinders are on the postal truck for delivery! I will make a thorough post with pics and shooting vid by tomorrow. So damn excited! Hey Bart, is the pathfinder pic of my arrows? I figured it was since those are the vanes and colors I choose! Looks great!


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Anachro12 said:


> My pathfinders are on the postal truck for delivery! I will make a thorough post with pics and shooting vid by tomorrow. So damn excited! Hey Bart, is the pathfinder pic of my arrows? I figured it was since those are the vanes and colors I choose! Looks great!



Yessir, those are going to be world famous arrows here not to long from now.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

rembrandt said:


> Will you have plenty of HUNTER arrows after the first of July?



Yep, we try to always have product in at all times. We have a big shipment arriving around 1st of July. Buy all you want. ;-)


----------



## 11x (May 30, 2013)

dang. can those of us who just ordered the hunters buy just the knocks for the path finders? just my luck missed out on the 10% code and the pathfinders. lol


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

11x said:


> dang. can those of us who just ordered the hunters buy just the knocks for the path finders? just my luck missed out on the 10% code and the pathfinders. lol


We should have the lighted nocks and reflective wraps up on the website very soon..plus hats!!!!


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

And stickers for bow cases?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Ricer2231 said:


> And stickers for bow cases?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Decals are on order too and we might even offer one like I have on the back of my Titan. CAUTION: This Vehicle Stops at all Deer Crossings. That way even if you don't shoot DCA you can still support that you are a deer hunter


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Is there a coupon at the moment...needing 3 or 4 dozen so I'm going to wait for one.

$ on the small diameters?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Took my 400 spine Target shafts out for a test flight today.
They fly every bit of what I was hoping for. I even blew 2 of them up.
The first was when I hit the pin holding the target on the bale at 60 yards.
It blew the tip off and splintered the shaft about 6" up. The 2nd one was shot hight at 80 yards, it went between the top of the bale and the bands, snapped it in 2 places right at the logo.
Over all I am very happy with the way the fly.
Thank guys for bringing out an awesone shaft for a great price.
While out at the range I talked 4 other guys into checking DCA out, 2 guys for sure are going to place orders.
Don.


----------



## 11x (May 30, 2013)

well. just back from the range. arrows shoot better than I do. lol talked to some guys at the shop that were shooting. you all should see some more orders from wv in the next few days.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

On the target arrows what target point do u use the Easton fit but will not go in all of the way.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

hphunter said:


> On the target arrows what target point do u use the Easton fit but will not go in all of the way.
> 
> View attachment 1693616


We make our own.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

hphunter said:


> On the target arrows what target point do u use the Easton fit but will not go in all of the way.
> 
> View attachment 1693616


How snug is that? Do you think it would break the shaft to push it?


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Inside of your arrow there is a small extrusion of carbon fiber. This is stopping the Easton point from going all of the way down. 

I removed the nock and the tip fits right in perfectly. At first I though it was old glue from the factory tip but I put acetone on a qtip and it didn't budge after 5 minutes so its not glue. 

This stinks I just spent 23.00 on 18 tips.


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

Is the extrusion on all shafts?




hphunter said:


> Inside of your arrow there is a small extrusion of carbon fiber. This is stopping the Easton point from going all of the way down.
> 
> I removed the nock and the tip fits right in perfectly. At first I though it was old glue from the factory tip but I put acetone on a qtip and it didn't budge after 5 minutes so its not glue.
> 
> This stinks I just spent 23.00 on 18 tips.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes all 9 that I have without factory tips. I didnt use enough Glue and i lost them ti the targets last weekend. 

Keep in mind that these are the sample shafts that came out well over a month ago. 

It's more like a burr than an extrusion


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Received mine in 3 days from the time of the order. Great price and shipping time...Thanks.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

hphunter said:


> Inside of your arrow there is a small extrusion of carbon fiber. This is stopping the Easton point from going all of the way down.
> 
> I removed the nock and the tip fits right in perfectly. At first I though it was old glue from the factory tip but I put acetone on a qtip and it didn't budge after 5 minutes so its not glue.
> 
> This stinks I just spent 23.00 on 18 tips.


Did you cut these to length and there is still this small burr or ridge on the inside?
If you did not cut the length, maybe just trim the end off and use the tips or wrap a small chunk of sand paper around a Q-Tip and remove the burr or ridge.
I used the tips from my old HT-3 shafts in my new Target shafts with no problem.
I got the new tips with the shafts but wanted to see if the HT componets would work, they do.
Don.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I will give that a try. I have room to trim 3/4 of an inch and that will do it.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally, an arrow that archers can afford to shoot groups with! Using the Target shafts with 2.1" FusionX vanes


----------



## AlaskaFreak (Jun 9, 2013)

Got my first dozen hunters today......Very impressed......GREAT deal GREAT customer service. Fast shipping. Fully set up arrows at a great price. You have a new buddy in alaska........Stay tuned for some big game shots with these new arrows


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Do the glue-in points accept screw in weights? Also,what are they glued in with?


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

Which Easton nock will fit the Hunters?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

zestycj7 said:


> Took my 400 spine Target shafts out for a test flight today.
> They fly every bit of what I was hoping for. I even blew 2 of them up.
> The first was when I hit the pin holding the target on the bale at 60 yards.
> It blew the tip off and splintered the shaft about 6" up. The 2nd one was shot hight at 80 yards, it went between the top of the bale and the bands, snapped it in 2 places right at the logo.
> ...


Dag-gum, looks like ya outta get a tad closer there cowboy or its gonna get expensive.....just joshing but I sure do wish I had room to shoot 80yds......


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Great shooting arrows.. A friend of mine just ordered a doz. after shooting mine..


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

I've done wrecked two of my Hunter's and one has the insert about pulled out. I was shooting into a 700 page phone book with a mechanical and my field tip caught a blade, pulled the insert out about a .25 inch. 
Two is completely trashed, field tip and broadhead grouping. They fly pretty good with just the offset fletch with my G5 Montec's at 292 fps, but my Arizona Mini helical is better. Nothing bad to say about the DCA arrow's and I'm very picky.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Great arrows indeed. Pound for pound they fly like the bigs name for half the price.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

PRODUCT ANNOUNCEMENT:
Our hunter arrows are now offered with all hen vane and cock vane color options.
Fusion-X 2 blue with white? We can do that.
Yellow with orange? Heck yes.
Orange with Blue? If you're a gators fan.
Pink and Black? Bring it on.
Green with Yellow? As many times as Favre comes out of retirement (a lot)


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

need to throw some blazers on the dca hunters . ive got blazers on mine and ive been haveing nasty tight groups


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

JMASavage said:


> Which Easton nock will fit the Hunters?




Hunters have a .246 ID


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

mtn. archer said:


> need to throw some blazers on the dca hunters . ive got blazers on mine and ive been haveing nasty tight groups


I put Blazers on mine also and they not only look good but I see no drop off in performance comparing them to any other arrow I've shot.......They are tough as nails and fly true.....Can't wait to get 2 more dz......Just waiting on the eagle to fly......


----------



## RUcnDis (Aug 3, 2007)

Might have missed in within this thread, but can an Arizona EZ-Fletch be used with the 3" fusions? I'm assuming the EZ-Fletch mini will only work for the 2" vanes.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

RUcnDis said:


> Might have missed in within this thread, but can an Arizona EZ-Fletch be used with the 3" fusions? I'm assuming the EZ-Fletch mini will only work for the 2" vanes.



Yes, I've used the Arizona EZ- Fletch with the FX 3". Works good!


----------



## RUcnDis (Aug 3, 2007)

Sweet, thanks. Will have to order some replacement arms for my EZ-Mini.


----------



## DOGWOOD (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm shooting a Mathews ZXT at 60# with a 26.5" draw......what spine and length of Hunter should I order? Thanks


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Lets see those sd in/out serts!!

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I ordered up a dozen for my wife on Thursday night and recieved them today. Very nice and my wife is going to be pleased with them when she gets home. (I have already been shooting them from her bow lol.)


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

DOGWOOD said:


> I'm shooting a Mathews ZXT at 60# with a 26.5" draw......what spine and length of Hunter should I order? Thanks




Our spine chart will tell you what spine you need--

http://deercrossingarchery.com/collections/dca-arrows/products/hunter


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Just ordered 2 dozen more lol.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

You asked for questions....here's one specific to me. 
I'm drawing 32 3/8" and my bow will max out at 62.5 lbs. My arrows right now are .300 spine cut to 30" carbon to carbon, using blazers, and 174 grains of tip weight with the insert, insert weight, and 100gn tip. They come in right at 460gn total and 15% FOC. I'de like to keep any DC arrows close to these numbers. What spine would you recommend in the hunters?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I've had to dig 4 of these arrows out of a cedar fence, two today by me due to a sudden experiance of dbl vision and two my son put into the fence and NO DAMAGE to the arrows. I checked them, flexed them and inspected them for damage but only the fence showed signs of pain and suffering........


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Any update on when the SD Hunters will be available and price?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

300 spine for sure, since you're a long draw.
By my calculations, that would put you at 416 grains with a 100 grain field point.
A 125 field point would put you around 441, but will also break your spine down.
416 will put you shooting a little faster with good FOC ratios, impressive KE, and enough momentum to bust the shoulder of an elk.
I'm not gonna lie, I'm a little jealous of your draw length and the extra FPS that it creates.



dpete said:


> You asked for questions....here's one specific to me.
> I'm drawing 32 3/8" and my bow will max out at 62.5 lbs. My arrows right now are .300 spine cut to 30" carbon to carbon, using blazers, and 174 grains of tip weight with the insert, insert weight, and 100gn tip. They come in right at 460gn total and 15% FOC. I'de like to keep any DC arrows close to these numbers. What spine would you recommend in the hunters?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

I did the same thing this year when I missed a turkey. Lost the broadhead, but I got to keep my arrow.


rembrandt said:


> I've had to dig 4 of these arrows out of a cedar fence, two today by me due to a sudden experiance of dbl vision and two my son put into the fence and NO DAMAGE to the arrows. I checked them, flexed them and inspected them for damage but only the fence showed signs of pain and suffering........


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

WI Buck Chaser said:


> Any update on when the SD Hunters will be available and price?


Not as of yet. We were hoping by the first week of July, but we wanna make sure there are no problems with outsert adhesion before they hit the market. Definitely by hunting season. Earlier for field archers who want the glue in tips.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

newtobow said:


> 300 spine for sure, since you're a long draw.
> By my calculations, that would put you at 416 grains with a 100 grain field point.
> A 125 field point would put you around 441, but will also break your spine down.
> 416 will put you shooting a little faster with good FOC ratios, impressive KE, and enough momentum to bust the shoulder of an elk.
> I'm not gonna lie, I'm a little jealous of your draw length and the extra FPS that it creates.


So what your telling me is that my .300 spine 460gn arrows are a bit of overkill but spine wise they are good? I'm getting great arrow flight when I do my part but I was just wondering how much playing for FOC and speed I can do and not go overboard.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

no no no no no no...
I would never presume to tell someone that they are overkill on anything. Its all just personal preference.
I went through a heavy arrow phase, but the truth is, my range estimation skills were TERRIBLE. So a light weight arrow provided more forgiveness for the guestimate.
your spine looks good. Just remember that adding weights to the front will cause the spine to crunch a bit. I don't know the exact calculation, but adding so much weight on the front will actually cause the arrow to flex more, so your arrows may have behaved more like a 325 spine instead of a 300.

But going from 460 to 416 grains, you are still gonna be hitting those deer/elk/bags harder than most guys on the range. Definitely a good thing. If you only kill what you cut, you can only cut what you can penetrate to, and you can only penetrate from momentum.

You will have a VERY lethal setup.



dpete said:


> So what your telling me is that my .300 spine 460gn arrows are a bit of overkill but spine wise they are good? I'm getting great arrow flight when I do my part but I was just wondering how much playing for FOC and speed I can do and not go overboard.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> PRODUCT ANNOUNCEMENT:
> Our hunter arrows are now offered with all hen vane and cock vane color options.
> Fusion-X 2 blue with white? We can do that.
> Yellow with orange? Heck yes.
> ...


Thats great to hear cause I'm fixin to order two DZ.......


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> Thats great to hear cause I'm fixin to order two DZ.......


Awesome! What colors?


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll be sticking with the .300's and seeing what playing with the front weight does for my speed and effective range of the pendulum sight. No range estimating for me as long as I know its inside effective range.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

dpete said:


> I'll be sticking with the .300's and seeing what playing with the front weight does for my speed and effective range of the pendulum sight. No range estimating for me as long as I know its inside effective range.


Sweet. If you have any other questions, just let me know.


----------



## Bowsting (Jun 3, 2013)

I got my target arrows today, very fast turn around time.
400 spline, Fusion-X 3" vanes, glue in 100 grain tip, 27.5 shaft.
My son and went out and shot for 1-1/2 hours tonight. Great quality, grouped very well.
Both shooting PSE Stinger 3G with QAD HDX rest. I am sure that when we get our new bow strings, our groups will get even tighter.
I will be buying more:thumbs_up


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

newtobow said:


> Sweet. If you have any other questions, just let me know.


Any current discount codes?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

5HKUTKV48854 is the current one.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

dpete said:


> Any current discount codes?


The only ones I know of right now are for the field staff. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Horny1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ordered 2 dozen Saturday night for me and my wife. Rec'd E-mail Monday morning that they had shipped. That's fast.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

chaded said:


> 5HKUTKV48854 is the current one.


Tried that one and it didn't work.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Must of ran out today because I used it earlier and it worked for me. Sorry about that. I thought they said that one wasn't going to expire or something like that.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I would really like 2 dozen of the SD shafts when they hit the market...please keep us updated.
I have the FITA nationals July 10-14 hoping I can get my hands on some before then?? (Fingers crossed)


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah right here Maverick said there was no deadline on the discount code. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2033396&highlight=discount+code


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

I just tried it and it didn't work 3 seperate times.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Ordered 2 dozen shafts anyway.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

newtobow said:


> Not as of yet. We were hoping by the first week of July, but we wanna make sure there are no problems with outsert adhesion before they hit the market. Definitely by hunting season. Earlier for field archers who want the glue in tips.


Great, thanks. I'm anxious to get some. Within the next 2-3 weeks would be great, as I'm increasing my DL and need some new arrows!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Best arrows ever. To the supporters I have found that the best way to get someone who doesn't seem interested is to let them pull one of your arrows out of the target. After a few times they say " how much did you pay for these?"


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

Quick question is there any update on the release of sd hunters? I am very excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry just read previous page! I can't wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Crazy busy but will try to post a vid with pathfinders today. Great arrows! Shoot better than my skill to be sure. Love the wraps. You should offer a pathfinder minimum with wraps but no nocks. One set of lighted nocks will do me fine but I will want wraps on all the arrows I get!


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

My order arrived yesterday. Delivered so fast I haven't even got my vanes yet.

Lazy


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Anachro12 said:


> Crazy busy but will try to post a vid with pathfinders today. Great arrows! Shoot better than my skill to be sure. Love the wraps. You should offer a pathfinder minimum with wraps but no nocks. One set of lighted nocks will do me fine but I will want wraps on all the arrows I get!


Very soon the wraps will be for sale on our site.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

I would like to give these a try, but I would like to use the discount code when it is working. Looking for a new target and group tuning shaft.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I took a couple of my target shafts and pulled the points out and installed some screw in inserts, added my 100 grain G-5 broadheads.
Man these sucker flew like darts, Guess what I am going to be blowing through some hogs this fall, yep some DCA Target shafts.
Don.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

Mestang99 said:


> I would like to give these a try, but I would like to use the discount code when it is working. Looking for a new target and group tuning shaft.


Did you tryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 








this one? 5HKUTKV48854 

BOOM!!!


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Do the glue-in points accept screw in weights? Also,what are they glued in with?


HELLOOO? Curious on this because I may need to move up too 100gr points.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> HELLOOO? Curious on this because I may need to move up too 100gr points.


Glue in points do NOT accept weights.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I have to say so far I am impressed. I just placed my second order for DCA arrows. My first order was for Xbow bolts and they are great! This order is for the Pathfinder Pro's. I placed the order on 6/24 at 11:51 and they went out for delivery 6/24 at 2:45. That's impressive for a manufacturer to cut, custom fletch and ship that quickly! My only disappointment is that the discount code Bart gave me previously did not work.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Got mine, they look nice.

Anyone know if they have labels per spine on them?????


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

dhom said:


> I have to say so far I am impressed. I just placed my second order for DCA arrows. My first order was for Xbow bolts and they are great! This order is for the Pathfinder Pro's. I placed the order on 6/24 at 11:51 and they went out for delivery 6/24 at 2:45. That's impressive for a manufacturer to cut, custom fletch and ship that quickly! My only disappointment is that the discount code Bart gave me previously did not work.


Maybe we need to create a discount code that doesn't expire? Maybe call it ArcheryTalk
But we better make it all caps so people don't type it in wrong and get mad
Get on Josh or Jesse to get it done


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

newtobow said:


> Glue in points do NOT accept weights.


Thank you. Now will I be able to remove the glue ins and replace with heavier points if needed?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Thank you. Now will I be able to remove the glue ins and replace with heavier points if needed?


When you place your order, ask for tips to be left out. Then you can glue them yourself with less glue. We usually put a generous bit of glue on so the tips are bomb proof and don't pull out in the target.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

May I ask a question?
Why is it everyone is so worried about getting a dang a discount?
Isn't the price we are paying for these arrows and shafts not a good enough price as it is anyways?
Come on ppl, shoot these because of the overall good price and on how awesome of a shaft they are.
Sorry about the rant, it's just that it seems everyone is to worried about getting discounts now-a-days.
Don.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

zestycj7 said:


> May I ask a question?
> Why is it everyone is so worried about getting a dang a discount?
> Isn't the price we are paying for these arrows and shafts not a good enough price as it is anyways?
> Come on ppl, shoot these because of the overall good price and on how awesome of a shaft they are.
> ...


Amen to that brother! Skip Starbucks one morning through the week and you've saved your 10%. Shoot I'd rather give that 10% to the guys at DCA for the awesome product they're turning out anyway! Keep up the good work guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Ricer2231 said:


> Amen to that brother! Skip Starbucks one morning through the week and you've saved your 10%. Shoot I'd rather give that 10% to the guys at DCA for the awesome product they're turning out anyway! Keep up the good work guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now your talking...give us a pay raise


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

These are the $45 a dozen shafts, if I order the .001 shafts will my group improve at 20yds.?


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

old44 said:


> View attachment 1696081
> 
> These are the $45 a dozen shafts, if I order the .001 shafts will my group improve at 20yds.?



Those probably are .001". Most of them are! Good shooting, love the handgun target too.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Any plans for a slimmer target arrow? These should be great at 20 yeards, but are the current fat shafts ideal for long-distance paper shooting?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm looking forward to the next dz, I'm ordering after the first......Haven't decided if I want to fletch them or let DCA do it. Either way, the shafts are the real reason for buying. They are very accurate and tough so I'm looking forward to getting more of them......


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello

Received my order today....cut to wrong length, 1" too long...how do we proceed??


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Reiningfish said:


> Hello
> 
> Received my order today....cut to wrong length, 1" too long...how do we proceed??


Where in Ca. are you located?
If you are close to Riverside, I can cut them for you.
If they are to long, it's an easy fix.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

My 2 doz. Target shafts were sitting on my front porch when I got home from work, BTW the box was in great condition.
Don.


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

zestycj7 said:


> Where in Ca. are you located?
> If you are close to Riverside, I can cut them for you.
> If they are to long, it's an easy fix.
> Don.


Bay Area, long ways...thnx for the offer though...


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Reiningfish said:


> Hello
> 
> Received my order today....cut to wrong length, 1" too long...how do we proceed??


Send me a PM. We'll get something figured out.


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

got mine today and it's awesome can't wait to shoot.


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

newtobow said:


> Send me a PM. We'll get something figured out.


PM sent


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

zestycj7 said:


> My 2 doz. Target shafts were sitting on my front porch when I got home from work, BTW the box was in great condition.
> Don.


Are you shooting those in the firecracker next Sunday?


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Are arrow's measured carbon to carbon to have them cut?


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine showed today and look great!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

naturalsteel said:


> Are arrow's measured carbon to carbon to have them cut?


That's what it appears.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I think he mentioned pink with a black cock vane.....I'd like to see those. I had some pink vanes one time and I could see them better than any other color.......They were for my recurve however......


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

dhom said:


> Mine showed today and look great!
> View attachment 1696450


Those look really great.....did the wrap come with them or was it extra?


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

naturalsteel said:


> Are arrow's measured carbon to carbon to have them cut?


I ordered mine 27.5 carbon to carbon and from nock throat to carbon they are 28. I shoot either same arrow lenght as DL or .5 inch longer.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

rembrandt said:


> Those look really great.....did the wrap come with them or was it extra?


The Pathfinders come without the wraps and 6 lighted nocks. Theses are the Pathfinder Pros and come with wraps and 6 lighted nocks. I also like the fact the the non lighted nocks are the same weight as the lighted nocks.


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

dhom said:


> Mine showed today and look great!
> View attachment 1696450


That's a magazine advertisement picture waiting to happen!


----------



## detroit9mm (Mar 6, 2013)

Placed an order today (order #1273) and chose 28" as the cut length but I really want 28.25" but that wasn't an option. Send an email and Bart a PM. Can you please make sure they get cut at 28.25"? Thanks!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

detroit9mm said:


> Placed an order today (order #1273) and chose 28" as the cut length but I really want 28.25" but that wasn't an option. Send an email and Bart a PM. Can you please make sure they get cut at 28.25"? Thanks!


I shoot 28" arrows and I have a 29 and half DL.....whats with with 28 and one quarter thing? Just curious!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

detroit9mm said:


> Placed an order today (order #1273) and chose 28" as the cut length but I really want 28.25" but that wasn't an option. Send an email and Bart a PM. Can you please make sure they get cut at 28.25"? Thanks!


You should of just put a note to seller in the paypal section (of course if you used that option.) I would pm newtobow on here to make sure it is taken care of. He has been extremely helpful for me. I got 24" arrows cut for my wife not too long ago.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

detroit9mm said:


> Placed an order today (order #1273) and chose 28" as the cut length but I really want 28.25" but that wasn't an option. Send an email and Bart a PM. Can you please make sure they get cut at 28.25"? Thanks!


Taken care of.


----------



## detroit9mm (Mar 6, 2013)

MaverickHunter said:


> Taken care of.


Thank you sir! I must say that the communication from DCA is better than most.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

shiftydog said:


> Any plans for a slimmer target arrow? These should be great at 20 yeards, but are the current fat shafts ideal for long-distance paper shooting?


yes. two options.
1) Use the Hunter shaft with the glue in tips that will be available soon.
2) use the SD Hunter with the glue in tips that will be available soon.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> I shoot 28" arrows and I have a 29 and half DL.....whats with with 28 and one quarter thing? Just curious!


My guess is that he is either using software OR trying to shoot for a specific weight and the 1/4 inch does that. We can accommodate such requests for a while, but pretty soon it will just be the 1/2" lengths and that is all.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

old44 said:


> Are you shooting those in the firecracker next Sunday?


Yes I will be shooting, and winning with them on Sunday....:wink:
You guys cleaned up at the raffle in San Diego....:thumbs_up
Don.


----------



## joeve (May 13, 2010)

I just received my Deer Crossing shafts this afternoon, and because of all the talk decided to weigh them. Well they were all within a couple grains of one another. I cut them from both ends, and they will soon be fletched. So far I am very impressed with the apparent quality of these shafts. It's hard to believe what a bargain is being offered to price conscious archers.


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

A short pathfinder review and video. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2037808


----------



## dfe002 (Oct 20, 2010)

does anyone have pictures of a made up sd hunter? Insert and all?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

dfe002 said:


> does anyone have pictures of a made up sd hunter? Insert and all?


Working on it as we speak.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> Working on it as we speak.


You wouldn't happen to have a photo of some arrows with pink vanes and a white or black cock vane would ya?


----------



## Reiningfish (Feb 22, 2013)

newtobow said:


> Send me a PM. We'll get something figured out.



Bart handled it....Thank You


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

Can the factory wraps be removed?


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

donkengine said:


> Can the factory wraps be removed?


Our 4.5" reflective wraps are made by Justin Morgan of Pathfinder Arrow Wraps and they can be removed.


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

bartman said:


> Our 4.5" reflective wraps are made by Justin Morgan of Pathfinder Arrow Wraps and they can be removed.


I am referring to the gold logo wraps.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

donkengine said:


> I am referring to the gold logo wraps.



No, they are heat transferred on at the factory.


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

donkengine said:


> Can the factory wraps be removed?


Try acetone, I refletched DCA Hunter and got some acetone on the wrap. It rubbed a little off but I didn't pay any attention to how much of it.


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Be careful with acetone it can weaken your arrow.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Anachro12 said:


> Be careful with acetone it can weaken your arrow.


That would depend on the resin that is used in the layup.
I work with acetone on carbon everyday, acetone is the go to fluid for cleanup and pre layup prep.
Don.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

zestycj7 said:


> That would depend on the resin that is used in the layup.
> I work with acetone on carbon everyday, acetone is the go to fluid for cleanup and pre layup prep.
> Don.


Say Don can you post pics of you target shafts.
Mike.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I 've used Acetone for years cleaning arrows with no problem.....I don't think soaking them in it would be healthy but just to wipe them down to clean them for vanes, I believe, is safe enough.......The only thing I soak in Acetone is the Az Mini Fletcher.....It cleans it like a new whistle!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

MICCOX said:


> Say Don can you post pics of you target shafts.
> Mike.


Mike,
I cut the shafts at 28 3/4" carbon to carbon.
Total arrow weight of 291 grains.
Shooting 57 pounds they are flying at 280-285 fps.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here is a pic. of my made up arrows.
Don.


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

What do the 3" x vanes weigh?


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Gideon007 said:


> What do the 3" x vanes weigh?



7.8gr


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

zestycj7 said:


> Here is a pic. of my made up arrows.
> Don.
> View attachment 1698244


Great looking arrows Don I will have to get some on the way.


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't see Fusion-X vanes on Norway's site. Only Fusion and Fusion Zeon.

What's the difference?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a photo of some arrows with pink vanes and a white or black cock vane would ya?


Working on a set this week.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

ATLurker said:


> Don't see Fusion-X vanes on Norway's site. Only Fusion and Fusion Zeon.
> 
> What's the difference?


The Fusion X vane is actually created by Norway and Bart. The black foot (instead of clear) is actually a softer material than the regular fusion, and the vane portion is stiffer. This keeps it from folding and fluttering during arrow flight. The original design was the 3" for crossbow, but we liked them so much, that we pushed forward with the 2.1 inch design.


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

newtobow said:


> The Fusion X vane is actually created by Norway and Bart. The black foot (instead of clear) is actually a softer material than the regular fusion, and the vane portion is stiffer. This keeps it from folding and fluttering during arrow flight. The original design was the 3" for crossbow, but we liked them so much, that we pushed forward with the 2.1 inch design.


Can I order with a regular Fusion or a 4" duravane so when it comes time to re-fletch I can do it myself or should I just get bare shafts to begin with? I ordinarily use 4" duravanes just because I have a pile of them in assorted colors but could switch to Fusions. Don't want a special custom vane though. Thanks.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> Working on a set this week.


I'm thinking about ordering the arrows, which I will do tomorrow, with the vanes on them. I normally just get the bare shafts and do the vanes myself but I don't have any pink vanes. I like them cause they are easy to see in the target.....I will place my order tomorrow evening after I get back from going arround 18 holes with a 14 year old I'm sponsoring......Really do like the Hunter arrows....there as good as any target arrow I've ever shot......


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

SD in/out sert pics???????


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

ATLurker said:


> Can I order with a regular Fusion or a 4" duravane so when it comes time to re-fletch I can do it myself or should I just get bare shafts to begin with? I ordinarily use 4" duravanes just because I have a pile of them in assorted colors but could switch to Fusions. Don't want a special custom vane though. Thanks.


If you have had good luck with the duravanes you could just order bare shafts. It'll save you a little cash too.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> I'm thinking about ordering the arrows, which I will do tomorrow, with the vanes on them. I normally just get the bare shafts and do the vanes myself but I don't have any pink vanes. I like them cause they are easy to see in the target.....I will place my order tomorrow evening after I get back from going arround 18 holes with a 14 year old I'm sponsoring......Really do like the Hunter arrows....there as good as any target arrow I've ever shot......


Thanks so much, and I'm glad you are enjoying the target shafts. The pink 2.1 fusion-x vanes look really good.And they have a nice helical on them too. I think you'd be happy with them. If you like, we may be able to just include the canes, and you could put them on yourself.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is just my opinion so don't everybody jump on and ride me like the only horse in town, but I am just not a fan of the "hunter" and "target" words on the shafts. Are there any plans to offer shafts without the words on them? I love the DCA logo and lettering just not the other words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> Thanks so much, and I'm glad you are enjoying the target shafts. The pink 2.1 fusion-x vanes look really good.And they have a nice helical on them too. I think you'd be happy with them. If you like, we may be able to just include the canes, and you could put them on yourself.


thanks, I just might do that. I will make up my mind tomorrow while I'm driving around in the golf cart watching this kid play in a tourney......I don't think Gander Mt. or Academy will have the pink vanes. I know Bass Pro has them but I don't remember seeing them at GM......Are these vanes the ones with ribs in them?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Ricer2231 said:


> This is just my opinion so don't everybody jump on and ride me like the only horse in town, but I am just not a fan of the "hunter" and "target" words on the shafts. Are there any plans to offer shafts without the words on them? I love the DCA logo and lettering just not the other words.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son HUNTER loves them cause they have his name on them.......why not just put a wrap over the name? From what I've read on here those are heat treated to the shaft and they can't take them off!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

*vanes. not canes


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Ricer2231 said:


> This is just my opinion so don't everybody jump on and ride me like the only horse in town, but I am just not a fan of the "hunter" and "target" words on the shafts. Are there any plans to offer shafts without the words on them? I love the DCA logo and lettering just not the other words.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Its part of our branding.


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

I could not wait for the sd Hunters so I ordered a Dozen Hunter 350's the other night and I got an email yesterday saying they were shipped! They were not kidding about fast delivery! woohoo!


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

newtobow said:


> Nope. Its part of our branding.


Thanks for the quick response. No big deal, just wondering. Is it true that the hunter and target words are heat treated on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Ricer2231 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. No big deal, just wondering. Is it true that the hunter and target words are heat treated on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 it is. I guess we took the "branding" thing a little too literally ;-)


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

newtobow said:


> it is. I guess we took the "branding" thing a little too literally ;-)


Haha. Ok thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ricer2231 said:


> This is just my opinion so don't everybody jump on and ride me like the only horse in town, but I am just not a fan of the "hunter" and "target" words on the shafts. Are there any plans to offer shafts without the words on them? I love the DCA logo and lettering just not the other words.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I look at my shaft all I read is " deer crossing hunter" 

Lazy


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

*This company just stunned me! In a good way.*

I ordered another 2 dozen Hunter shafts in .300 spine Friday night about 10pm. They were shipped out and were waiting for me when I got home today at 3:30 pm on Monday. We're talking ordered after business hours Friday night and arriving before business close on Monday from Ohio to the boonies of Wisconsin. DCA must have the elves working late to get shipments out and the USPS must have had their collective acts together on this one. Congrats to DCA for a great product and customer service beyond belief! Many thanks!


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

I WANT SD SHAFTS!! I wanna right a review on these


----------



## DOGWOOD (Mar 3, 2003)

Ordered some Hunter arrows....we'll see what all the hubbub is about! LOL


----------



## DT28 (Jan 24, 2011)

Without going into details, I would like to say that the customer service of DCA is absolutely, by far, the best around! For as long as your in business, and I hope it's a good while, I will buy no other arrows. Seriously top notch individuals! :thumbs_up


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I need some advice but how can I talk to someone about the arrows if they have no ph.no.?


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

BowTechForever said:


> I WANT SD SHAFTS!! I wanna right a review on these


I can't wait for them either!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the good info. Are their any plans in the near future for a heavier hunting shaft? Somewhere around the 9gpi range? Thanks.


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

dblungem said:


> Thanks for all the good info. Are their any plans in the near future for a heavier hunting shaft? Somewhere around the 9gpi range? Thanks.


He said the sd hunters will be a heavier gpi. I think in the 9 and 10 gpi


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

I currently shoot ce 350's at 29", my draw is 28.5" at 64lbs which weigh out at 376.2 grains with 100 grain fp and blazers, which shaft of hunter or target would I go with? (Trying to keep weight close with hunter shafts). Do you offer pin nock inserts? What if someone needs replacement nocks are yours proprietary and no others will fit? Why isn't your straightness listed on website?


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Will the target shafts fit in the EZ fletch made for aluminum arrows? I know Easton fatboys will. Not sure if they are close in diameter.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

nimh said:


> Will the target shafts fit in the EZ fletch made for aluminum arrows? I know Easton fatboys will. Not sure if they are close in diameter.



The diameters are the same as the fatboys


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

1. Your main concern should always be the spine recommended by the spine chart, so go by that. Weight should always play second fiddle to spine. By the looks of it you should be 400 spine for both target and hunter.
2. We do not currently offer pin nock sets. However, any other components from Easton, Muddy, or BEA that fit .315 shafts should fit nicely.
3. Our nocks are standard bohning double lock. You can pick them up at most sporting good stores that carry archery equipment.
4. Our straightness is +/-.006 or better. It is listed on the site in the arrow description area. I'll try to get it included in the individual descriptions as well.



JRHOADES20 said:


> I currently shoot ce 350's at 29", my draw is 28.5" at 64lbs which weigh out at 376.2 grains with 100 grain fp and blazers, which shaft of hunter or target would I go with? (Trying to keep weight close with hunter shafts). Do you offer pin nock inserts? What if someone needs replacement nocks are yours proprietary and no others will fit? Why isn't your straightness listed on website?


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

newtobow said:


> 1. Your main concern should always be the spine recommended by the spine chart, so go by that. Weight should always play second fiddle to spine. By the looks of it you should be 400 spine for both target and hunter.
> 2. We do not currently offer pin nock sets. However, any other components from Easton, Muddy, or BEA that fit .315 shafts should fit nicely.
> 3. Our nocks are standard bohning double lock. You can pick them up at most sporting good stores that carry archery equipment.
> 4. Our straightness is +/-.006 or better. It is listed on the site in the arrow description area. I'll try to get it included in the individual descriptions as well.




You beat me too it.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

My first shots with my new DCA Hunter arrows and my Prime Defy at 30 yds.


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

AttilaTheHun said:


> My first shots with my new DCA Hunter arrows and my Prime Defy at 30 yds.


Are those 3" vanes?


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Gideon007 said:


> Are those 3" vanes?


2.1 inch vanes 300 spine cut to 28"


----------



## jljjdye (Jan 11, 2007)

Just ordered some target arrows. Can't wait to sling these.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

rembrandt said:


> I need some advice but how can I talk to someone about the arrows if they have no ph.no.?


You can always email us and we will call you back. 
[email protected]
[email protected]
I think Jesse MAVERICKHUNTER has his number in his profile.


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

PM sent about my order please help me


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I just ordered a dz HUNTERS with pimk and black Fusion vanes 2.1 inches......I can readily see those pink vanes in the target, I just hope I don't see any outside the white.......I'm gonna do my best to post a 300 score with those 400 spine arrows.....I'm confident I will get it done......Got to do it this month however cause I'm getting my tools out to start making knives again......Got too many orders to overlook........so come on DCA with those beauts.....


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

AttilaTheHun said:


> My first shots with my new DCA Hunter arrows and my Prime Defy at 30 yds.


You came close to a Robin Hood on the middle two arrows......You better consider spots before you have to order more DCA arrows....I just had to....


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

rembrandt said:


> You came close to a Robin Hood on the middle two arrows......You better consider spots before you have to order more DCA arrows....I just had to....


It's funny you mention that because the very next 4 shot group I put one arrow through the vane of another and I had to pull the arrow out from the other. So now I need to put a new vane on the one arrow. I've robin hooded before but never put an arrow thought the vane of another. These arrows seem to shoot awesome and I've already ordered another dozen tonight.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

AttilaTheHun said:


> It's funny you mention that because the very next 4 shot group I put one arrow through the vane of another and I had to pull the arrow out from the other. So now I need to put a new vane on the one arrow. I've robin hooded before but never put an arrow thought the vane of another. These arrows seem to shoot awesome and I've already ordered another dozen tonight.


You bet....I also ordered a dz this morning. for the money you can't beat these arrows. They are impressive in their accuracy and toughness.....I gave the 6 I had left to my son and I'll have a new DZ in a few days.....I'm shooting spots now to prevent damaging arrows. I've pierced vanes before and I did one of these arrows and had to replace the vane. I busted several nocks and ruined one arrow by ruing the nock and splitting the nock end.......I'm gonna shoot DCA arrows as long as they offer them for this price...great arrows.


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

What do you recommend for 3D? I have a 50lb Bowtech Experience set to 50lb, 27" draw, and I usually cut my arrows to 26". Target or Hunter arrows?


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

JeffShrugged said:


> What do you recommend for 3D? I have a 50lb Bowtech Experience set to 50lb, 27" draw, and I usually cut my arrows to 26". Target or Hunter arrows?


The 500 spine Targets are great line cutters and the Hunters in 500 will fly great as well. 

I have shot the 500 spines out of my Tour set at 29/55, my Experience set at 29/55, Pure 29/57 and my Omen Pro Max set at 29/50. No issues all fly great.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Not sure if this was already mentioned but this pretty much sold me on the durability. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpw39fBsljA


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Just ordered some pathfinder pro's.. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

JeffShrugged said:


> What do you recommend for 3D? I have a 50lb Bowtech Experience set to 50lb, 27" draw, and I usually cut my arrows to 26". Target or Hunter arrows?


hphunter is probably right on the spine.....I shoot HUNTER 400s in my Afflixtion at 58lbs DW and they are darts. 500s should serve you well and as for 3-D I would go with the HUNTERS. They are accurate and cost less.....


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bart,
Are there any plans on bringing out anything like the Rug Ratz you had way back when?
They are all my wife shoots and she is getting low on the amount she has left.
Thank you for any info.
Don.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

zestycj7 said:


> Bart,
> Are there any plans on bringing out anything like the Rug Ratz you had way back when?
> They are all my wife shoots and she is getting low on the amount she has left.
> Thank you for any info.
> Don.


Yes!
The name I can not say until the trademark is final


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

what is the finish like on these shafts? How do they sound on a whisker biscuit? Im looking into buying some arrows soon I am currently shooting Beman ICS because of the slick finish and how quiet they are the draw


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

One if the smoothest finishes out!!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Otdrsman85 said:


> what is the finish like on these shafts? How do they sound on a whisker biscuit? Im looking into buying some arrows soon I am currently shooting Beman ICS because of the slick finish and how quiet they are the draw


They do not have a slick finish. They are pretty much like a Gold Tip.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

chaded said:


> They do not have a slick finish. They are pretty much like a Gold Tip.


by the look of the pics I have seen they appear to be a more slick finish than the gold tip arrows I have....The shafts kind of remind me of an arrow I used to shoot called a Carbon Impact XLT Fat Shaft. Those were the best arrows I have ever shot.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

We do not put a clear-coat on our shafts to hind imperfections. We use a high speed center less grinder with a very fine grinding stone to achieve one of the smoothest carbon shafts out. 100% carbon and no need for fiberglass fillers so we don't need to paint or clear coat our shafts.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I have both gold tip and dca arrows right here beside me and they feel the same and look the same to me.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Is there an arrow selection chart on the website? Couldn't find one. Thx


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Can I order pathfinders un-fletched? I shoot feathers...


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Seabee99 said:


> Can I order pathfinders un-fletched? I shoot feathers...


Soon you will be able to buy the reflective wraps and the lighted nocks separate on the website.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

There is an arrow selection chart on every arrow page. Its near the top as a tab that you can click.


dblungem said:


> Is there an arrow selection chart on the website? Couldn't find one. Thx


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

I received mine over the weekend. The arrows look great! 

Just one problem, I ordered them with inserts loose so I could use a heavier insert for correct spine and a higher FOC but they arrived with inserts glued in.

How do I remove the inserts? I tried the drill bit method and it appears to have scored up the inside of the shaft. I tried heating a field point and it pulled part of the carbon out.

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

donkengine said:


> I received mine over the weekend. The arrows look great!
> 
> Just one problem, I ordered them with inserts loose so I could use a heavier insert for correct spine and a higher FOC but they arrived with inserts glued in.
> 
> ...


Please PM me your order number.


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

newtobow said:


> Please PM me your order number.


PM sent.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Bart how long till the 27 s come out.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I received mine yesterday, which I didn't figure on getting them till Mon. due to the holiday. Ordered them Tues. and they were here Sat. Satisfaction plus with me......where do I give you folks at DCA good Feedback? just kidding!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## Kdem71 (Dec 27, 2011)

Any word on the SD arrows? When they will be available, price, etc? Has anyone posted pictures of the outserts yet?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

There is an outsert thread with pics
Search SD Hunter


Kdem71 said:


> Any word on the SD arrows? When they will be available, price, etc? Has anyone posted pictures of the outserts yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fasteddy21 (Jul 9, 2012)

Are there any color options for the wraps on the Pathfinder Pro's?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Fasteddy21 said:


> Are there any color options for the wraps on the Pathfinder Pro's?


We currently only offer a 4.5" reflective wrap made by Justin Morgan of Pathfinder Arrow Wraps. I'm sure you could contact him and get what you need. Have him ship to DCA and we can install and fletch for you.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bart,
I don't know if you remember Louie Rangle, but he said to say hi. So hi from Louie.
He checked out a dozen of your Target shafts he had to fletch up and wanted you to know everyone in the doz. were .002-3 in straightness,
really impressed and wants the SD Hunters when they come out.
Don.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

I ordered a dozen Hunter 350 shafts Friday July 5. And was wondering when they will ship. My order number is 1343. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Curious about something: if they're "officially" .006 straightness, how is it that cutting off both ends changes it to .001 or .002? I suppose that means the ends are the culprits and somehow aren't straight? What are the mechanics of that? If the 31.5" tube is run in a centerless grinder, that's not going to leave the ends at a different diameter than the center.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just for the heck of it I brought 1/2 doz. of my 400 spine target shafts into work and gave them to the lead engineer in the test department.
He ran a bunch of test on them to check the straightness and a bunch of other stuff I don't understand.
I do know he used some kind of lazer on them for something. He asked me if he could cut a small piece off the end and I told him yeah he could.
He did some x-ray stuff and them smashed the piece up and did some testing.
All I will say is the all 6 shafts were between .001 and .002 of each other and they weights were so close to the same for all the shafts, he said you could say the were the same.
He really liked the layup schedule of the prepreg and said they were a work of art.
He wanted me to pass along a :thumbs_up to you Bart for the quality.
Don.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

zestycj7 said:


> Just for the heck of it I brought 1/2 doz. of my 400 spine target shafts into work and gave them to the lead engineer in the test department.
> He ran a bunch of test on them to check the straightness and a bunch of other stuff I don't understand.
> I do know he used some kind of lazer on them for something. He asked me if he could cut a small piece off the end and I told him yeah he could.
> He did some x-ray stuff and them smashed the piece up and did some testing.
> ...


That is a thumbs up for DCA........looks like the proof is in the pudding!


----------



## Fasteddy21 (Jul 9, 2012)

bartman said:


> We currently only offer a 4.5" reflective wrap made by Justin Morgan of Pathfinder Arrow Wraps. I'm sure you could contact him and get what you need. Have him ship to DCA and we can install and fletch for you.


Thanks!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I weighed all 12 of my arrows and they were all within 2grs of each other......Can't beat that.......


----------



## 05cummins (Feb 23, 2012)

Love the DCA 300's


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Just got my last batch of DCA arrows with the lighted nocks and I will say in this last batch the job they did on glueing the vanes was a bit on the sloppy side. About a 4 of the dozen were a bit sloppy. Lots of glue residue was left on the shafts. The first 2 dozen were great. Looks like they are rushing the orders too fast.


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

MICCOX said:


> Say Bart how long till the 27 s come out.


I bought a dzn DCA prototype 27's from newtobow, and they are very, very impressive. Weight, spine, and straightness tolerences are so minimal it is amazing.
I only had to nock tune one arrow in the 1st 1/2 dzn I built. They would absolutely stack one on top of the other if I was silly enough to try it. But I can consistently put each arrow in a 1 1/2" dot from 20 yds, no problem. With no other DCA LD shafts available, these are too valuable to me right now to do any robin hoods for the sake of a photo-op.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

zestycj7 said:


> Just for the heck of it I brought 1/2 doz. of my 400 spine target shafts into work and gave them to the lead engineer in the test department.
> He ran a bunch of test on them to check the straightness and a bunch of other stuff I don't understand.
> I do know he used some kind of lazer on them for something. He asked me if he could cut a small piece off the end and I told him yeah he could.
> He did some x-ray stuff and them smashed the piece up and did some testing.
> ...


Don,

Thanks for the testing and now that I have a big head I might not be able to sleep tonight Tell Louie I said HI!!!

This layup is like nothing out and I hope your guy doesn't figure it out;-)


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

AttilaTheHun said:


> Just got my last batch of DCA arrows with the lighted nocks and I will say in this last batch the job they did on glueing the vanes was a bit on the sloppy side. About a 4 of the dozen were a bit sloppy. Lots of glue residue was left on the shafts. The first 2 dozen were great. Looks like they are rushing the orders too fast.


Just wanted to let everyone know that I got an email from Bart directly and PM from Jesse at DCA regarding my post. I am extremely pleased that they are willing to make things right on a few of the arrows that weren't up to their standards that slipped past their quality control. That to me is great service and I am very pleased to know that they will make things right for me if the arrows don't preform to my expectations. Thanks goes out to Bart and Jesse for going out of their way to make things right. Great Company!


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

AttilaTheHun said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I got an email from Bart directly and PM from Jesse at DCA regarding my post. I am extremely pleased that they are willing to make things right on a few of the arrows that weren't up to their standards that slipped past their quality control. That to me is great service and I am very pleased to know that they will make things right for me if the arrows don't preform to my expectations. Thanks goes out to Bart and Jesse for going out of their way to make things right. Great Company!


That is pretty good. But the glue thing is par for the course for just about any manufacturer. I've got factory arrows from Gold Tip, CX, and Beman all a bit heavy on the glue. It's pretty typical from what I've seen.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

bartman said:


> Don,
> 
> Thanks for the testing and now that I have a big head I might not be able to sleep tonight Tell Louie I said HI!!!
> 
> This layup is like nothing out and I hope your guy doesn't figure it out;-)


Bart, I'm curious, is there anyway you can come up with an estimate of how many off Archery Talk have ordered arrows from you? Probably not but I'm hoping that the number is high. Word of mouth goes a long way when selling a quality product and we have been spreading the news about these arrows on here......they are very accurate, tough arrows and I hope you sell a jillion of them......


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Bart,
I got bored here at work and drew this up and cut it out.
I made it a bit to small though, the center of the "H" in Archery fell out.
I will have to wait till I get more scrap carbon before i can cut a new one.
Don.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Don,

That is awesome! Thanks for showing us!



zestycj7 said:


> Hey Bart,
> I got bored here at work and drew this up and cut it out.
> I made it a bit to small though, the center of the "H" in Archery fell out.
> I will have to wait till I get more scrap carbon before i can cut a new one.
> ...


----------



## Porp (Jun 24, 2013)

I submitted a question via the "contact us" link on the DCA site yesterday. What is the normal turnaround time for a reply? I would love to order some DCA arrows, but need to know the answers to my questions first.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Porp said:


> I submitted a question via the "contact us" link on the DCA site yesterday. What is the normal turnaround time for a reply? I would love to order some DCA arrows, but need to know the answers to my questions first.


I will bet that you have your arrows in 2-3 days. They come that fast!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Porp said:


> I submitted a question via the "contact us" link on the DCA site yesterday. What is the normal turnaround time for a reply? I would love to order some DCA arrows, but need to know the answers to my questions first.


My name is Josh, and I'm usually the one that fields those questions from the website. I've been the guest speaker at a youth retreat for the last four days, so my Internet access has been sparse at best. I get done with work at the church this evening at about 9 o'clock, and that will be the first chance that I could sit down and get through all of those emails. For anyone else that sent a message that I have returned yet, sorry that it took so long.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I got an email in 4 hours, I sent one in the morning though, which was around operating hours


----------



## Porp (Jun 24, 2013)

newtobow said:


> My name is Josh, and I'm usually the one that fields those questions from the website. I've been the guest speaker at a youth retreat for the last four days, so my Internet access has been sparse at best. I get done with work at the church this evening at about 9 o'clock, and that will be the first chance that I could sit down and get through all of those emails. For anyone else that sent a message that I have returned yet, sorry that it took so long.


Thanks for the reply Josh. I will remain patient. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Received my pathfinder pro's today. Fletch job looks perfect! Can't wait to get out and shoot them!


----------



## Porp (Jun 24, 2013)

If you have DCA cut the arrows for you, do they cut from both ends? Do they fletch arrows according to the spine?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Porp said:


> If you have DCA cut the arrows for you, do they cut from both ends? Do they fletch arrows according to the spine?


We only cut from one end. And our spine deviation is very minimal, so we feel spine fetching is not necessary. However, you are welcome to order bare uncut shafts and take a crack at it yourself.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I got my Target arrows yesterday and shot them for the first time today. I can't believe how light they are. If I was smarter, I would have ordered with the 120 grain tips. As it stands, I think I'm just a hair over 300 grains, which is the bare minimum for my Hoyt Contender 50-60. These arrows are shockingly fast. Compared to a Carbon One 450s at 70m, if you aim at the center of the 122cm target you end up at 12 o'clock at end edge of the black. A huge gap. Even at 20 yards you are looking at three inches or so difference.

I've still got to properly sight them in, but I can't imagine I'll be using anything else for indoor. Curious how they'll perform outdoors at distance. I've got my first ever competition coming next weekend (55m, 45m, 35m). I'm thinking the Carbon One's will cut through the wind a little better, but the DCA Targets are so freaking fast it may not matter. Any thoughts?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I've still got to properly sight them in, but I can't imagine I'll be using anything else for indoor. Curious how they'll perform outdoors at distance. I've got my first ever competition coming next weekend (55m, 45m, 35m). I'm thinking the Carbon One's will cut through the wind a little better, but the DCA Targets are so freaking fast it may not matter. Any thoughts?[/QUOTE]

I shoot these Target shafts out to 80 yards outdoors, they fly awesome.
I shoot them for NFAA field rounds and 3-D shoots. Have fun with them outdoors.
Don.


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

I got my first dozen hunter shafts late last week. I got em fletched up and ready to go, finally. I gotta say... I think the Victorys are going up for sale. They are a little lighter, but dang they are fast, and I'm getting pass throughs on my block target... Awesome arrows guys


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hunt123 said:


> Curious about something: if they're "officially" .006 straightness, how is it that cutting off both ends changes it to .001 or .002? I suppose that means the ends are the culprits and somehow aren't straight? What are the mechanics of that? If the 31.5" tube is run in a centerless grinder, that's not going to leave the ends at a different diameter than the center.


i'm not sure what you're saying, but while i'm too lazy to go through the process of cutting both ends, i don't see how cutting off both ends would change the diameter either. but if you imagine a bent stick and draw a straight line from one end to the other, then imagine cutting off both ends of that stick and again draw a line from end to end you'll see that the horizontal line moves closer to the center of the bent stick. that results in the stick being straighter. hope that's not too confusing.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

carlosii said:


> i'm not sure what you're saying, but while i'm too lazy to go through the process of cutting both ends, i don't see how cutting off both ends would change the diameter either. but if you imagine a bent stick and draw a straight line from one end to the other, then imagine cutting off both ends of that stick and again draw a line from end to end you'll see that the horizontal line moves closer to the center of the bent stick. that results in the stick being straighter. hope that's not too confusing.


Actually a very simple and logical explanation/example. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have gotten 3 doz. Target shafts so far.
They all have tested out to be .002 straight, no need to cut the nock end at all.
Don.


----------



## n.vodden (Jun 28, 2012)

Do you ship to the UK, and if so how much would shipping cost? 

Interested in a dozen Hunters for my Guardian Bowhunter rig 

Cheers!


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where do the arrows ship out of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I ordered some arrows sunday and they shipped out Monday, when are they going to be on my doorstep??


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I ordered some arrows sunday and they shipped out Monday, when are they going to be on my doorstep??


It seems like I always ordered my arrows on a Sunday too.
They would always showup Thursday-Friday.
Don.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

zestycj7 said:


> It seems like I always ordered my arrows on a Sunday too.
> They would always showup Thursday-Friday.
> Don.


Can you tell me where they shipped from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Ricer2231 said:


> Can you tell me where they shipped from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive ordered from them once and got only one tracking #, it only showed the arrows getting to the destination facility, not where it left...it takes usually 4-6 days


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Ricer2231 said:


> Actually a very simple and logical explanation/example.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm totally stealing that explanation. VERY we'll put.


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

I just want to say that the customer service is unreal! Stamps.com sent my order to the wrong address and i called them and now i have a dozen arrows coming my way! I already have a dozen that i have been shooting and they fly like my maxima hunters! They look good, fly good, are priced RIGHT, tough and you are taken care of by the manufacturer. I just don't see how it can get any better. Thank you DCA! And also i found these guys on instagram before i seen them on here they are a very humble and trustworthy company that i will be doing business with as long as they keep it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

What is your policy on international orders? I sent a PM but never received a reply. I have just read on an Australian forum that you will not post to Australia, is that true? I along with many friends buy all our arrows from the States with zero issues, if the quality of your arrows are as good as you say there is a large market for them over here. If you are not prepared to ship internationally do you have any US stores that sell your arrows?


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

What is the weight tolerance on the hunter shafts? (what I'm looking for is like +/- 3 grains) 

Sorry if this was already answered I looked through a few of the 20 pages lol.


----------



## strut-n-rut (Jul 4, 2006)

on an ohio forum i have been on there have been a couple guys asking about what arrows to get ,and i sold one guy on some deercrossing arrows and he got some now im working on the second guy ,and realized i havent bought myself any yet so i finally asked the boss lady and she gave me the ok so got my order in cant wait to get them.got the hunter shafts by the way ,gonna fletch them myself.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just got one of my good friends into bowhunting today. Bought the legion and he has been shooting my arrows. He will be ordering a dozen of the hunters tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

newtobow said:


> Hey guys, my name is Josh and I am the marketing manager for DCA. I also do a lot of the customer service stuff.
> While I will NEVER claim to know as much as Bartman when it comes to arrows, I can probably answer 95% of your questions (as can MaverickHunter, AKA Jessie)
> So if you have questions, ask here, or feel free to send me a PM.
> The one thing I ask, because we are getting a lot of traffic right now, is please just ask one of us and not ALL of us.
> ...


not sure if this has already been asked but do we get a choice on nock color? seems all the arrows i have seen only have white nocks.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> What is your policy on international orders? I sent a PM but never received a reply. I have just read on an Australian forum that you will not post to Australia, is that true? I along with many friends buy all our arrows from the States with zero issues, if the quality of your arrows are as good as you say there is a large market for them over here. If you are not prepared to ship internationally do you have any US stores that sell your arrows?


Shipping overseas raises prices significantly. We are working on finding a dealer in Australia to supply shooters down there. If you have anyone that you would recommend, please let me know.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

+/- 2 is what most have weighed in at. 



Doofy_13 said:


> What is the weight tolerance on the hunter shafts? (what I'm looking for is like +/- 3 grains)
> 
> Sorry if this was already answered I looked through a few of the 20 pages lol.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Right now we only offer white, but we are about to offer Hunter Customs that allow you to pick your nock color.



CamoCop said:


> not sure if this has already been asked but do we get a choice on nock color? seems all the arrows i have seen only have white nocks.


----------



## Chuckstahk (Jun 20, 2013)

What is the outside diameter on the 350 spine hunters? And also can I preorder the hunter SD's? How long till they are available again? Thanks!


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Unless I missed it,I didn't see where I could order extra nocks,inserts,etc.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

In preparation for my first ever archery competition (I've been shooting almost two months so far), I shot a practice Canadian 900 round at my club last night. That's 30 arrows each at 55 meters, 45 meters and 35 meters on a 122cm target. Using my DCA targets arrows, I shot a 799 (out of a possible 900). I'd imagine the extra thickness on the DCAs earned me at least 8-10 points over what a skinny arrow would, as I cut a lot of lines. I made plenty of bad/dumb shots, but no blame goes to the arrows. They always ended up where I aimed them.

Really looking forward to the competition on Sunday. I suspect I won't shoot an 800 as the added pressure of competition (not to mention shooting outdoors) will no doubt cause me to tense up a little, but it should be a learning experience.

I'll save the skinny arrows for my first 1440 event (90m, 70m, 50m, 30m). For now, I'm sticking to the DCAs.


----------



## MBaboon (Jan 28, 2012)

Do you guys sell the PDP weight systems as an option for your arrows for us that want to increase weight and FOC?

Any update on the SD hunters release date. I was real close to ordering some Easton Axis but these sound like a great alternative? Can't wait too much longer though.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

shiftydog said:


> In preparation for my first ever archery competition (I've been shooting almost two months so far), I shot a practice Canadian 900 round at my club last night. That's 30 arrows each at 55 meters, 45 meters and 35 meters on a 122cm target. Using my DCA targets arrows, I shot a 799 (out of a possible 900). I'd imagine the extra thickness on the DCAs earned me at least 8-10 points over what a skinny arrow would, as I cut a lot of lines. I made plenty of bad/dumb shots, but no blame goes to the arrows. They always ended up where I aimed them.
> 
> Really looking forward to the competition on Sunday. I suspect I won't shoot an 800 as the added pressure of competition (not to mention shooting outdoors) will no doubt cause me to tense up a little, but it should be a learning experience.
> 
> I'll save the skinny arrows for my first 1440 event (90m, 70m, 50m, 30m). For now, I'm sticking to the DCAs.


Good shooting! Let us know how those DCA's do for you in competion!


----------



## Chuckstahk (Jun 20, 2013)

You guys are in luck, usually right after I order something the newest best comes out immediately after. I just ordered some hunters so the SD's should release soon lol. (Murphy law is not nice to me)


----------



## javelin (Mar 12, 2008)

I am shooting a DXT at 28" draw and 63lbs. What spine and length arrow should I pick in the hunter line


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here.......http://deercrossingarchery.com/collections/dca-arrows/products/target-shafts
Click on the link for the spine chart.
Don.


----------



## fishguts430 (Feb 17, 2011)

thinking of shooting these. im not sure what spine to get tho? im shooting 67 pounds at 28 inch draw and prolly shoot a 28 inch arrow. shooting 100 grain heads with 25 grain waights up front. thanks Don


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

MBaboon said:


> Any update on the SD hunters release date. I was real close to ordering some Easton Axis but these sound like a great alternative? Can't wait too much longer though.


x2!


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

fishguts430 said:


> thinking of shooting these. im not sure what spine to get tho? im shooting 67 pounds at 28 inch draw and prolly shoot a 28 inch arrow. shooting 100 grain heads with 25 grain waights up front. thanks Don


 350's should do it. I'm shooting 27.5" 350's @ 71# and they are flying like darts.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

When these are made, are you placing the sticker or straightness stamp in relation to the stiffest spine part of the shaft?


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

Went ahead and ordered a dozen target shafts last night, fletched. If it ends up that I don't care for the 3.1" Fusion-X's I can re-fletch with my 4" vanes I guess. Thought it was worth the money to try something new.


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you notify buyers when their order has been shipped?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

newtobow said:


> Hey guys, my name is Josh and I am the marketing manager for DCA. I also do a lot of the customer service stuff.
> While I will NEVER claim to know as much as Bartman when it comes to arrows, I can probably answer 95% of your questions (as can MaverickHunter, AKA Jessie)
> So if you have questions, ask here, or feel free to send me a PM.
> The one thing I ask, because we are getting a lot of traffic right now, is please just ask one of us and not ALL of us.
> ...



Question: Are the labels applied to these shafts (hunters) in any fashion or are they oriented to the stiffest or weakest side of the shaft? Is there a spine alignment process on these hunter models?


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

I shoot an Obsession Lethal Force at 65# and 27.5 inch draw. Would the 400s be what you recommend? Also I have never shot Fusion vanes. Will the 3 inch be recommended for fixed broad heads?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Since my question didn't get answered on another thread... What actually does DCA Make since they say made in the USA. And I'm not talking compenents try's put on the arrows that they purchase from another company.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

View attachment 1714104
Another great testimony on how good these DCA arrows are. This afternoons group with my DCA Hunter arrows and my 2011 Elite Pulse at 50yds.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

nhns4 said:


> Since my question didn't get answered on another thread... What actually does DCA Make since they say made in the USA. And I'm not talking compenents try's put on the arrows that they purchase from another company.


Where are the parts for Chevrolet's and Fords made? Are those vehicles put together in Detroit with parts manufactured in China? Where is your computer manufactured? Where is your cell phone made? Oh by the way, shut up!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

WildmanWilson said:


> I shoot an Obsession Lethal Force at 65# and 27.5 inch draw. Would the 400s be what you recommend? Also I have never shot Fusion vanes. Will the 3 inch be recommended for fixed broad heads?


I would recommend 350's.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

westksbowhunter said:


> Where are the parts for Chevrolet's and Fords made? Are those vehicles put together in Detroit with parts manufactured in China? Where is your computer manufactured? Where is your cell phone made? Oh by the way, shut up!


I was asking a simple question. "Oh by the way shut up!" That's real cute. What are you, 12?


----------



## foyt20 (Sep 26, 2007)

nhns4 said:


> Since my question didn't get answered on another thread... What actually does DCA Make since they say made in the USA. And I'm not talking compenents try's put on the arrows that they purchase from another company.


Is it fun being a troll? DCA assembles arrows in the US. This topic has been covered several times over the last few months. Yes, parts are made in other countries. I am not sure why this is a reoccurring topic in threads about arrows. 

By the way, can you show me somewhere where these are stated as "Made in the USA"? Because I have looked all over their website, and the arrows that I have, and cant find anything to that vein.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

foyt20 said:


> Is it fun being a troll? DCA assembles arrows in the US. This topic has been covered several times over the last few months. Yes, parts are made in other countries. I am not sure why this is a reoccurring topic in threads about arrows.
> 
> By the way, can you show me somewhere where these are stated as "Made in the USA"? Because I have looked all over their website, and the arrows that I have, and cant find anything to that vein.


It's a reoccurring topic because its easier for people to pick up the stick and whack the hornets nest to get the answer to wether there are hornets in there or not. Try looking in the nest and/or do a little research into it before ya pick up the stick. Or continue to get stung, which is more likely to happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

nhns4 said:


> I was asking a simple question. "Oh by the way shut up!" That's real cute. What are you, 12?


I am asking one too. Where are the parts for Chevy and Ford made? Are those just assembled in the US? Cell phone, computer? Your annoying and have nothing positive to give to thread. We don't want you here with your trolling question.


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)

I have a question regarding the straightness of these arrows. It has been stated that the hunters are guaranteed straight to .006. Cool for econmic arrow, but guys claim that they have tested them and the majority come in at .003 and .001. My question is why not sort these shafts my straightness and sell them accordingly. I would be all over an arrow coming in at .003 or .001 for $50.00-$60.00 a dozen. I would buy at least 2 dozen to start.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Sorting takes time and time is money...


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

"Own More Bone" said:


> I have a question regarding the straightness of these arrows. It has been stated that the hunters are guaranteed straight to .006. Cool for econmic arrow, but guys claim that they have tested them and the majority come in at .003 and .001. My question is why not sort these shafts my straightness and sell them accordingly. I would be all over an arrow coming in at .003 or .001 for $50.00-$60.00 a dozen. I would buy at least 2 dozen to start.


Why not get them anyways?
I dout most ppl could tell the differancwe betwen a .003 and a .006 when they shoot them.
If you were Levi or one of the top pros in the country then yeah maybe.
These are some of the best prices out there and well worth the cost.
Don.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

"Own More Bone" said:


> I have a question regarding the straightness of these arrows. It has been stated that the hunters are guaranteed straight to .006. Cool for econmic arrow, but guys claim that they have tested them and the majority come in at .003 and .001. My question is why not sort these shafts my straightness and sell them accordingly. I would be all over an arrow coming in at .003 or .001 for $50.00-$60.00 a dozen. I would buy at least 2 dozen to start.


I think i remember seeing them answer this in another thread so please correct me if i'm wrong. I believe they said that the sorting process would add to the cost of the arrows with the labor and or equipment.. They are trying to offer a great arrow at a great price and are trying to avoid that.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

acesbettor said:


> I think i remember seeing them answer this in another thread so please correct me if i'm wrong. I believe they said that the sorting process would add to the cost of the arrows with the labor and or equipment.. They are trying to offer a great arrow at a great price and are trying to avoid that.


You are correct

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

It is best to buy them before they start sorting because the .001-.006 arrows are mixed. After the sorting begins, you will pay the current cost for only .006 arrows. Right now you may score some .001 shafts for cheap.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gideon007 said:


> It is best to buy them before they start sorting because the .001-.006 arrows are mixed. After the sorting begins, you will pay the current cost for only .006 arrows. Right now you may score some .001 shafts for cheap.


I think I've done that.........All I care about is how accurate they are.....consistantly and how tough they are and I've received proof of both.......


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

AttilaTheHun said:


> View attachment 1714104
> Another great testimony on how good these DCA arrows are. This afternoons group with my DCA Hunter arrows and my 2011 Elite Pulse at 50yds.


thats some great shooting at 50yds......I like the white against the black.....contrast is super


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)

zestycj7 said:


> Why not get them anyways?
> I dout most ppl could tell the differancwe betwen a .003 and a .006 when they shoot them.
> If you were Levi or one of the top pros in the country then yeah maybe.
> These are some of the best prices out there and well worth the cost.
> Don.


Why not get them anyway? Because I want spine, deflection and consistant straightness in a dozen arrows regarless of who makes them. Not being a smartass, just answering the ?.. I shoot in outdoor venues as well as indoor money leagues on a vegas 3 spot ( not the big 5 spot or blue face targets ) where the Super X counts as the 10 ring and if you are not consistantly in the x ring you are not competive. So if a dozen arrows vary all the way from .006 to .001 in a dozen, those arrows could cost me more in the long run. Sure they are fine for the average joe at typical hunting distances and I'm not bashing them at all. 

If I could get a couple dozen shafts sorted by straightness I would readily order them in a second, even if they were $10.00-$15.00 more a dozen. Again not bashing at all. I think they are a good value for what they are.


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

I shoot an Obsession Lethal Force at 65# and 27.5 inch draw. Would the 400s be what you recommend? Also I have never shot Fusion vanes. Will the 3 inch be recommended for fixed broad heads?



westksbowhunter said:


> I would recommend 350's.


I also shoot 125 gr. heads. Wouldn't the 400s be inline with what I need?


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

WildmanWilson said:


> I shoot an Obsession Lethal Force at 65# and 27.5 inch draw. Would the 400s be what you recommend? Also I have never shot Fusion vanes. Will the 3 inch be recommended for fixed broad heads?
> 
> 
> 
> I also shoot 125 gr. heads. Wouldn't the 400s be inline with what I need?


I too would recommend the 350s. They have a spine chart on their website that would take care of that question but I can't help ya with your vane question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSchaefMan (Jun 24, 2013)

I have no question. I love the arrows especially when you look at the quality compared to the price. I just wanted to say that the fact that a thread like this exists, one where a affiliate with the company is actively persueing questions from the consumers is proof of how awesome this company is. Thank you.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

ATLurker said:


> Do you notify buyers when their order has been shipped?


ATLurker yes they notify when your item has shipped. Youll get an email from Bart's personal email address stating its shipped and to contact him if you have any problems.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Next Week I will have some Custom Photos of Feather Fletching 3 inch Pink and Blue on Deer Crossing 350 hunters. Should look great. Going to be using the 350's to shoot my 53# Dorado recurve. I have the 300 spine Hunters with 2 inch Vanes on my Compound setup.. 63 lbs 31 inch draw. Really awesome flying arrows out the Obsession Addiction.


----------



## mechhead (Dec 13, 2006)

I shoot a 2012 PSE EVO; 29" draw length; 63# draw weight; CX Maxima Hunters cut 27" carbon to carbon. My ? is, what is the best route for the DCA's? Please advise if my specs need to change, ie., arrow length etc. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoastGuardHatch (Sep 24, 2012)

I have to say there is a lot of chatter about DCA but I have yet to see the customer interaction. I have sent multiple questions via email and to date, not a single response to any of them. At least Carbon Express has a phone number and I can get immediate answers. Would love to try the arrows but when a company fails to even respond to you, confidence in the company dwindles!


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

That has not been my experience. I have had prompt answers to any questions and a very cheerful attitude from the staff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

CoastGuardHatch said:


> I have to say there is a lot of chatter about DCA but I have yet to see the customer interaction. I have sent multiple questions via email and to date, not a single response to any of them. At least Carbon Express has a phone number and I can get immediate answers. Would love to try the arrows but when a company fails to even respond to you, confidence in the company dwindles!


I think this issue was brought up by someone else yesterday and apparently the guy that answers the emails is away helping out with a youth retreat


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

CoastGuardHatch said:


> I have to say there is a lot of chatter about DCA but I have yet to see the customer interaction. I have sent multiple questions via email and to date, not a single response to any of them. At least Carbon Express has a phone number and I can get immediate answers. Would love to try the arrows but when a company fails to even respond to you, confidence in the company dwindles!


 I have never had an issue with a response either..I do know that the fella that handles most of the customer contact was away on personal buisness for a week or so and he posted that up so everyone knew that if he was slow at responses that was why..but I believe I read he said he was back in full swing and getting caught up on returning messages and such a few days ago..have you tried getting in touch in the last few days??

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2



Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

just ordered me 2 dozon


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

newtobow said:


> +/- 2 is what most have weighed in at.


+/- 2 grains per arrow or per dozen?


Hoyt Vector Turbo "Black"


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

mechhead said:


> I shoot a 2012 PSE EVO; 29" draw length; 63# draw weight; CX Maxima Hunters cut 27" carbon to carbon. My ? is, what is the best route for the DCA's? Please advise if my specs need to change, ie., arrow length etc. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I pmed you so you didnt miss the response. Let me know if you have any additional questions.

James


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

For those that need or have questions Im available 8am to 9pm 7 days a week to answer any questions for DCA. You can shoot me a PM I check it often or you can give me a ring. 72zero three 2 0 5nine86 I format it that way so it doesnt get googled. 

I am a DCA Shooting Staff member an have extensive knowledge all the way around about the DCA Arrows. If I dont know the answer I can call Bart Directly and get the answer. Happy to help guys please utilize me on anything you need answered.

James


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Kateraman said:


> +/- 2 grains per arrow or per dozen?
> 
> 
> Hoyt Vector Turbo "Black"


Per arrow from the results of the 4 dozen I've personally weighed..infact I only say +/- 2 grs,because most of mine have been +/- 1 gr,with one or two +/-2 gr and 1 or 2 being +/- 3 ..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

bucks/bulls said:


> Per arrow from the results of the 4 dozen I've personally weighed..infact I only say +/- 2 grs,because most of mine have been +/- 1 gr,with one or two +/-2 gr and 1 or 2 being +/- 3 ..that's from all 4 dozen, not just one dozen though...
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2




Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Not trying to read thru all 22 pgs. and don't know if it has been asked. What size nock in the hunter shafts? Thinking about going with nockturnals.


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

mathewshootr said:


> not trying to read thru all 22 pgs. And don't know if it has been asked. What size nock in the hunter shafts? Thinking about going with nockturnals.


.246 i. D.


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

"Own More Bone" said:


> Why not get them anyway? Because I want spine, deflection and consistant straightness in a dozen arrows regarless of who makes them. Not being a smartass, just answering the ?.. I shoot in outdoor venues as well as indoor money leagues on a vegas 3 spot ( not the big 5 spot or blue face targets ) where the Super X counts as the 10 ring and if you are not consistantly in the x ring you are not competive. So if a dozen arrows vary all the way from .006 to .001 in a dozen, those arrows could cost me more in the long run. Sure they are fine for the average joe at typical hunting distances and I'm not bashing them at all.
> 
> If I could get a couple dozen shafts sorted by straightness I would readily order them in a second, even if they were $10.00-$15.00 more a dozen. Again not bashing at all. I think they are a good value for what they are.



If you want a dozen sorted .001 shafts, you can get them for a reasonable upcharge. I read it in one of Bart's posts on here, or Facebook, or website...but I know it can be done.


----------



## CoastGuardHatch (Sep 24, 2012)

I sent another email request on Thursday. I will give DCA a few more days to respond and let the good people know!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

CoastGuardHatch said:


> I have to say there is a lot of chatter about DCA but I have yet to see the customer interaction. I have sent multiple questions via email and to date, not a single response to any of them. At least Carbon Express has a phone number and I can get immediate answers. Would love to try the arrows but when a company fails to even respond to you, confidence in the company dwindles!


You say, "you would love to try the arrows" then do what you would love to do and order a dz. After soooooo many on here praise them, I don't think they are lying for some odd ball reason. They are telling the gospel truth about these arrows. Don't hesitate to try them, you will be very pleasently surprised at the quality, accuracy and toughess of these arrows.....if you try them, more than likely you will want to buy another dz.......


----------



## mechhead (Dec 13, 2006)

Just ordered two (2) dozen while sitting in blind hog hunting. Quick & simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll be glad when they start sorting them for consistency. I'd rather pay a little more and know exactly what I'm buying. That's why I currently shoot 7595 Pro Hunters +/- .5 grains and .001 straightness. I know some don't feel straightness is a criteria when hunting but I feel I owe it to the animal. I'm sure these shaft are great and I'm looking forward to a dozen .300 spine Hunters in my near future for my 125 grain Ramcats. My current set up shoots a 405 grain GT @ 295 fps @ 61 lbs. 30.5 draw certainly helps! Shoot straight!


Hoyt Vector Turbo "Black"


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

CoastGuardHatch said:


> I sent another email request on Thursday. I will give DCA a few more days to respond and let the good people know!


I sent you a PM bro. Hit me up Im happy to assist. You have my number =-)


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)

shtf,
can I get two dozen uncut shafts with a straightness of .001? How much?

Ed


----------



## foyt20 (Sep 26, 2007)

need a math check, I want to put an order in this week for another dozen of arrows, but thinking of changing a couple things.

Current arrows, cut to 28", .350 spine total weight (Around) 365.12 gr for 5.88 gr/p lb.

I adjusted my draw length to 27.5", measured an arrow today to my rest, and came up with 24", add 3 inches to clear the riser for a broadhead, and get to 27" Arrow length Carbon to carbon.

My projected numbers for an arrow for my Brute X set to 27.5" at 62 lbs.:

Hunters, .400 gr Spine, cut to 27", total weight 348.27 gr, for 5.617 gr/p lb.?

So I am still good jumping to the .400 and taking an inch away from my arrow? PSE recommends more than 5 gr/p lb, and their statement is at peak bow weight (70 lbs) which is 4.98gr/p lbs. But, I never intend on going to 70 lbs. 

Or am I just overthinking this?


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

i shoot a 40lb recurve and i am going to get your 500 spine hunter shafts. i have a draw length of 27.5" and i need to know what grain field point to get for them


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Traditionalist said:


> i shoot a 40lb recurve and i am going to get your 500 spine hunter shafts. i have a draw length of 27.5" and i need to know what grain field point to get for them


I think I would start out with a 100gr tip and go from there......


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Traditionalist said:


> i shoot a 40lb recurve and i am going to get your 500 spine hunter shafts. i have a draw length of 27.5" and i need to know what grain field point to get for them


Trad,

Your asking something that is often just a personal preference and a bow tuning dictated preference. It all depends also on if your hunting, you want to match your field tip up with the same grain broadhead. You should be just fine with 100 grain Field point but its also how your bow is tuned for what size arrow.


----------



## Horny1 (Aug 20, 2011)

My 1st Robin Hood happened today and it was a triple. Gonna have to order more Hunter 350's.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

foyt20 said:


> need a math check, I want to put an order in this week for another dozen of arrows, but thinking of changing a couple things.
> 
> Current arrows, cut to 28", .350 spine total weight (Around) 365.12 gr for 5.88 gr/p lb.
> 
> ...


The recommendation is for the peak draw weight that you are actually shooting so that the arrow is taking up enough of the energy so it isn't basically like a dry fire. You will be fine at the 5.6 gr/lb.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Question: Are the labels applied to these shafts (hunters) in any fashion or are they oriented to the stiffest or weakest side of the shaft? Is there a spine alignment process on these hunter models?



pm sent


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Alpha Burnt said:


> pm sent


Alpha I PMed you. I shot that question over to Bart to find out. Soon as he gets back to me I will let you know.

James


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

CoastGuardHatch said:


> I sent another email request on Thursday. I will give DCA a few more days to respond and let the good people know!


We have been out if office attending the World Deer Expo in Birmingham AL and we had very limited Internet access at the show and with it ending so late we haven't had a chance to check Archerytalk. Josh is now home in Nashville and Jesse and Myself will be on the road back to Ohio tomorrow. 
Please email Josh at [email protected] if you need questions answered ASAP since we handle emails before we can get to forums
Thanks and God Bless!


----------



## MNHunter505 (Aug 19, 2010)

foyt20 said:


> need a math check, I want to put an order in this week for another dozen of arrows, but thinking of changing a couple things.
> 
> Current arrows, cut to 28", .350 spine total weight (Around) 365.12 gr for 5.88 gr/p lb.
> 
> ...


You are just overthinking it. There is a study/test done where a guy swapped out his correctly calculated spined 340s with 300s and 400s.....very little difference in accuracy. Not something a hunter will have to worry about.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

CoastGuardHatch said:


> I sent another email request on Thursday. I will give DCA a few more days to respond and let the good people know!


They were in Birmingham at the Expo and thats why there has been little to no returns to your e-mails. They are back now and catching up on their backlog of interaction with customers....


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Many of you have heard if the saying "practice makes perfect" and even "perfect practice make perfect"
With DCA you know can practice more and not worry so much about Robin Hoods trying to practice that perfect shot! Groups and hitting the same dot will increase your confidence without you worrying about busting an arrow and having too spend you lives savings to buy more arrows. So go out and purchases some DCA arrows and practice that perfect shot


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

They'll be offered on the website soon. In the meantime, just use the contact form on the website, and someone will get in touch with you.



Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Unless I missed it,I didn't see where I could order extra nocks,inserts,etc.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

We do not sell the weight system. However, our inserts will accept them, and we will soon have an option for inserts to be loose during shipping. Weights can be purchased elsewhere and added at your leisure.




MBaboon said:


> Do you guys sell the PDP weight systems as an option for your arrows for us that want to increase weight and FOC?
> 
> Any update on the SD hunters release date. I was real close to ordering some Easton Axis but these sound like a great alternative? Can't wait too much longer though.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

SD Hunters are set to launch August 1. We may try to do pre-orders, given the amount of interest we have.



WI Buck Chaser said:


> x2!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

We are not. Our spine deviation is less than .003 at full stress. For most hunters, spine indexing becomes unnecessary with that quality of spine.



Alpha Burnt said:


> When these are made, are you placing the sticker or straightness stamp in relation to the stiffest spine part of the shaft?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

ATLurker said:


> Do you notify buyers when their order has been shipped?


We do. We are getting caught up on orders today and tomorrow, so you should see yours soon.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Please see post #662


Alpha Burnt said:


> Question: Are the labels applied to these shafts (hunters) in any fashion or are they oriented to the stiffest or weakest side of the shaft? Is there a spine alignment process on these hunter models?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Use our spine chart. Make sure you use arrow length and not draw length to determine. If you are in between spines, go with the stiffer option. And check with Obsession. They know their bows better than anyone, and are a good company.



WildmanWilson said:


> I shoot an Obsession Lethal Force at 65# and 27.5 inch draw. Would the 400s be what you recommend? Also I have never shot Fusion vanes. Will the 3 inch be recommended for fixed broad heads?


----------



## steelerhead95 (Aug 27, 2012)

what is the SD arrow going to be like? also, are there any plans to offer a regular sized hunter arrow in a heavier weight? like maybe a 350 spine in 9.3gpi?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Please don't assume that purchasing the shafts from else where means that we are not intimately involved with the design, layup, and engineering of these shafts. We have a great working relationship with our factory, and we are the only arrow company that they produce for.
And we NEVER said we were USA made. Under NAFTA regulations we COULD say that, but because the core of our product is not produced in the US, we feel it would be dishonest.



nhns4 said:


> Since my question didn't get answered on another thread... What actually does DCA Make since they say made in the USA. And I'm not talking compenents try's put on the arrows that they purchase from another company.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

This is a GREAT question, and one that gets asked a lot. Here is the answer.
Sorting takes time. LOTS of time. We looked into it, and here is what the cost difference would be.
The $49.99 Hunter would be $59.99, and would be a true .006 arrow. So not only would the price go up, but the quality would go down.
The .003 arrow would be $69.99, and the .001 would be $79.99.
In effect, sorting would jack the price and drop the overall quality.
Our solution?
We will offer a "select" arrow. We'll skip the .003 arrows and just have the regular hunter (still $49.99) and offer a .001 hunter select that would be $74.99
Less sorting, still great arrows for the hunter, and we can offer a .001 for less than everyone else.
This may be implemented as soon as August or September.



"Own More Bone" said:


> I have a question regarding the straightness of these arrows. It has been stated that the hunters are guaranteed straight to .006. Cool for econmic arrow, but guys claim that they have tested them and the majority come in at .003 and .001. My question is why not sort these shafts my straightness and sell them accordingly. I would be all over an arrow coming in at .003 or .001 for $50.00-$60.00 a dozen. I would buy at least 2 dozen to start.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Good point Don,
My thoughts on this are as follows:
Until my FORM is better than .006 with EVERY shot,
I don't care about having .001 or even .003 arrows.




zestycj7 said:


> Why not get them anyways?
> I dout most ppl could tell the differancwe betwen a .003 and a .006 when they shoot them.
> If you were Levi or one of the top pros in the country then yeah maybe.
> These are some of the best prices out there and well worth the cost.
> Don.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

mathewshootr said:


> Not trying to read thru all 22 pgs. and don't know if it has been asked. What size nock in the hunter shafts? Thinking about going with nockturnals.


We have some lighted nocks we can get you called the Tail-Lite by TGB.
They are $18 a 3 pack or $33 a six pack. Similar internal switch. But I think the nock throat is truer to the Bohning. Nockturnals always seemed to pinch on my serving.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

It will be a few more months before we starting doing the sorting upcharges. Bare shafts will likely be $69.99 when we do. 



"Own More Bone" said:


> shtf,
> can I get two dozen uncut shafts with a straightness of .001? How much?
> 
> Ed


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

steelerhead95 said:


> what is the SD arrow going to be like? also, are there any plans to offer a regular sized hunter arrow in a heavier weight? like maybe a 350 spine in 9.3gpi?


The SD is going to be (on average) about 2 GPI heavier than the Hunter. It will use our own patent pending outsert and will be .165 inner diameter.

The only way to add weight to our Hunter arrows to get a 350 @ 9.3 would be to use cheaper carbon that requires more layers (which we won't do) or to add fiberglass or Kevlar to our carbon (which we won't do). Both of the processes are indicative of subpar manufacturing that is often hidden in the guise of creative marketing.

However, you could creative with the PDP insert weight system, GT brass inserts, heavier broadheads, or a combo of those to reach your desired arrow weight. In order to maintain good FOC, added weight in the front should also be countered by additional weight in the back from wraps, or lighted nocks.


----------



## steelerhead95 (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks for the insightful answer. that is a great explanation. i'm very impressed with your company's product and customer service. keep it up.


----------



## MBaboon (Jan 28, 2012)

is there an archerytalk discount code currently?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

MBaboon said:


> is there an archerytalk discount code currently?


???????? these are already the best prices you will find.
Don.


----------



## steelerhead95 (Aug 27, 2012)

???????? these are already the best prices you will find.

x100

be thankful for the price they already are.


----------



## Whitetail88Arch (Sep 4, 2012)

I would love to preorder some sd's. the only question is should I get 350's or 300's I have a gt500 set to 70 lbs and a 30.5" draw and I cut my arrows to 29". I like to have a 13% to 15% FOC I know I can adjust that with heavier inserts and what not but say Easton's deep six stainless steel inserts is what I'd use (20 grains) I also would like to dip these arrows and I use 3 blazers thanks, Adam.


----------



## Whitetail88Arch (Sep 4, 2012)

Bumb


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

Whitetail88Arch said:


> Bumb


what?!?


----------



## Whitetail88Arch (Sep 4, 2012)

Whitetail88Arch said:


> I would love to preorder some sd's. the only question is should I get 350's or 300's I have a gt500 set to 70 lbs and a 30.5" draw and I cut my arrows to 29". I like to have a 13% to 15% FOC I know I can adjust that with heavier inserts and what not but say Easton's deep six stainless steel inserts is what I'd use (20 grains) I also would like to dip these arrows and I use 3 blazers thanks, Adam.


Bump*


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

optimal_max said:


> what?!?


I think he meant Bump!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> Please don't assume that purchasing the shafts from else where means that we are not intimately involved with the design, layup, and engineering of these shafts. We have a great working relationship with our factory, and we are the only arrow company that they produce for.
> And we NEVER said we were USA made. Under NAFTA regulations we COULD say that, but because the core of our product is not produced in the US, we feel it would be dishonest.


All I have to say is...I love the DCA arrows and the HUNTER is as good as alot of the higher priced target arrows on the market. I'm shooting darts with those arrows and scoring better than I ever have in the past. I've bought 2 dz of your arrows and will get another dz after the first......


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> I think he meant Bump!


:shade: WhitetailArch - I would get the 300's with your long draw.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

optimal_max said:


> :shade: WhitetailArch - I would get the 300's with your long draw.


Wouldn't that be a tad stiff for my 29 and half DL shooting a 60lb bow set at 58lbs?


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> Wouldn't that be a tad stiff for my 29 and half DL shooting a 60lb bow set at 58lbs?


He said 70#'s. ANd you are not Whitetailarch. You are Rembrandt, and I question whether you are the REAL one.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

optimal_max said:


> He said 70#'s. ANd you are not Whitetailarch. You are Rembrandt, and I question whether you are the REAL one.


Believe you me, I am the one and only rembrandt.......I have 60+ paintings, drawings and gourd art to prove it plus about 17 knives that I make left out of 41........I have NO idea who Whitetailarch is and I've never owned a 70lb wheelie bow........

BTW, keep this under your hat........I am actually REMBRANDT re-encarnated. I lived way back during the Renasance Period and the early Neo Classic period and I knew everything that was to be known about Art medicine, archetecture and I painted the Mona Lisa and I foresaw, air travel, tank warfare and many other inventions that came to pass. I was the first to discover that muscles worked in pairs......yes...I am the tried and true rembrandt!


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> Believe you me, I am the one and only rembrandt.......I have 60+ paintings, drawings and gourd art to prove it plus about 17 knives that I make left out of 41........I have NO idea who Whitetailarch is and I've never owned a 70lb wheelie bow........


Whitetail arch is the guy who says "bumb" :star: He asked the question about the spine above your post. That is whom I was talking to.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

optimal_max said:


> Whitetail arch is the guy who says "bumb" :star: He asked the question about the spine above your post. That is whom I was talking to.


Oh, I'm sorry....my bad!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I just went to two places that I've bought GT Ultralight 22s and Entrada shafts in the past and here are the prices

Outdoor Experiance.........bare shaft w/ nocks and inserts......$75.99
Lancasters.............Entradas, bare shaft w/ nocks and inserts........$75.00

Deer Crossing Arrows...... Hunter bare shafts w/ nocks and inserts..........$42.99

All the above are cut to your length


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> I just went to two places that I've bought GT Ultralight 22s and Entrada shafts in the past and here are the prices
> 
> Outdoor Experiance.........bare shaft w/ nocks and inserts......$75.99
> Lancasters.............Entradas, bare shaft w/ nocks and inserts........$75.00
> ...


Where are you finding the DCA shafts for that price??? They are $54.99 cut to length on their website. Still a great value though.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

WPAtrapper said:


> Where are you finding the DCA shafts for that price??? They are $54.99 cut to length on their website. Still a great value though.


I guess its who you know!


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

newtobow said:


> The SD is going to be (on average) about 2 GPI heavier than the Hunter. It will use our own patent pending outsert and will be .165 inner diameters.


Are there lighted nocks available for that size?

How are they fletched? Can you do a helical with the 3" x vanes on that shaft?


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

I ordered a 2nd dozen this morning and asked for some extra R2 vanes to be thrown in (I offered to pay for them of course). I've shot some vanes off of my first dozen arrows and would like to repair them. Yes, I know I can order R2 vanes anywhere but I like the DCA logo vanes. Can anyone tell me if these were included in my order?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

optimal_max said:


> I ordered a 2nd dozen this morning and asked for some extra R2 vanes to be thrown in (I offered to pay for them of course). I've shot some vanes off of my first dozen arrows and would like to repair them. Yes, I know I can order R2 vanes anywhere but I like the DCA logo vanes. Can anyone tell me if these were included in my order?


Order #?


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

newtobow said:


> Order #?


#1497


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

WPAtrapper said:


> Where are you finding the DCA shafts for that price??? They are $54.99 cut to length on their website. Still a great value though.


I think they are $49.99 now bare shafts which is still quite abit under the $75.00 for GT Ultralights and Entradas which you need to compare them to, not the Ex Hunters......


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

WPAtrapper said:


> Where are you finding the DCA shafts for that price??? They are $54.99 cut to length on their website. Still a great value though.


I see they are $49.99 now for the bare shaft and thats still alot cheaper than the $75.00 for Ultralights and Entradas which are the arrows you should be comparing to the DCA Hunters and not the EX Hunters of GT.......


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> I see they are $49.99 now for the bare shaft and thats still alot cheaper than the $75.00 for Ultralights and Entradas which are the arrows you should be comparing to the DCA Hunters and not the EX Hunters of GT.......


Bare shafts are $44.99 + $4.99 to cut.


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

Just wanted to provide an honest review of my experience with DCA. 

I am very unhappy with DCA. I originally called to place an order after reading all of the glowing reviews on June 29th. I called because I wanted to use a Visa gift card for part of the payment and pay for the rest on my debit and Bart directed me to Josh. Josh was first class and took care of my order, noting and confirming what I wanted which included loose inserts. Later that week I received my arrows and was very pleased with all but one aspect- the inserts were glued in. I posted a question on this thread (page 18 I think) as to the best way of removing the inserts as I wanted to use a heavier brass insert. Josh PM'd me and confirmed that I had ordered inserts loose. He then recommended I just have the arrows cut back 3/4" and that would make removing the inserts easy. I told him that I could not because I didn't have a saw and I wanted the shafts at the length I ordered them since I very carefully made my selection based on OT2. After several back and forths, he stated that DCA would send me a new dozen with a call tag for the incorrect dozen. I suggested that they keep the inserts and nocks of the new dozen as I didn't need them and this would help save them some money.

A week goes by, and still no arrows, no tracking number and no communication. I contact Josh and he informs me that the .350 spine arrows are or were out of stock. He assures me my order will be the first out the door come Monday. Another week goes by and still no arrows. I contact Josh and Bart and finally Josh calls me back. Again, my arrows still haven't been made because "they" were so busy at a trade show in Birmingham. He offered me a discount on a future purchase and apologized. I told him I had no interest in a future discount, I just wanted my arrows ASAP because season is coming real soon. Again, after several emails he states that my arrows will be made Monday night the 22 of July and shipped Tuesday morning. 

So imagine my frustration today (July 25th) when I finally get a tracking number stating they just shipped this morning. I was hoping to do a little hog hunting while at my club this weekend. What really aggravates me is that I've had to be the one to initiate contact and find out what's going on with my order. I understand they are busy, but while I'm waiting for a response, I see Josh and Bart posting here and plugging their products (which are great). It seems like they could have communicated a lot better when they knew they weren't going to meet the multiple promises to get my arrows out "first thing." I now have 4 messages from Bart in my inbox that came in around midnight, one of which states to send my concerns to his email since he doesn't get on AT much anymore (despite the multiple posts in this thread). I did send my concerns to Josh's email, the website and text messages/phone calls to Josh.

Bottom line, if my arrows show up in 3-5 days and if they are what I ordered, it will have taken a month and a couple dozen emails/phone calls/text messages/PMs to get them. This is exactly the kind of buying experience that drives customers back to their local shop even if they have to pay more.

I sincerely hope that my experience is an isolated event and I'm in the minority. It's too bad because the arrows are a great value and I really like buying from small companies.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

I have never had an issue with getting my arrows 3 orders came through within 3 business days. Sorry you had an issue. I am sure they will take care of you and do something to make up for your delay. They fullfill 100s of orders a day and yours is the first I've heard there was a problem with. Let Josh and Bart take care of you on it as even the most successful companies out there have an order slipup from time to time.

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Just opened my bag of popcorn this outta get good. Myself I have gotten 2 dozen and not a problem. 3 day shipping! Prices stay the same I'll keep buying em 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

donkengine said:


> Just wanted to provide an honest review of my experience with DCA.
> 
> I am very unhappy with DCA. I originally called to place an order after reading all of the glowing reviews on June 29th. I called because I wanted to use a Visa gift card for part of the payment and pay for the rest on my debit and Bart directed me to Josh. Josh was first class and took care of my order, noting and confirming what I wanted which included loose inserts. Later that week I received my arrows and was very pleased with all but one aspect- the inserts were glued in. I posted a question on this thread (page 18 I think) as to the best way of removing the inserts as I wanted to use a heavier brass insert. Josh PM'd me and confirmed that I had ordered inserts loose. He then recommended I just have the arrows cut back 3/4" and that would make removing the inserts easy. I told him that I could not because I didn't have a saw and I wanted the shafts at the length I ordered them since I very carefully made my selection based on OT2. After several back and forths, he stated that DCA would send me a new dozen with a call tag for the incorrect dozen. I suggested that they keep the inserts and nocks of the new dozen as I didn't need them and this would help save them some money.
> 
> ...


No bag of popcorn on this one guys. Those are the facts and we accept full responsibility for how this went down. But we have learned from it as well. We don't do phone orders anymore to accommodate split payments or gift cards, and we have also added a drop down menu to all of our arrows to have inserts/components loose or glued.

Every company is going to have incidents that are negative, and this is definitely one of them. We feel terrible about how this went down. Wrong order, then out of stock, then lost order... because it was not in our system the way that an online order is, its very hard to keep track of. 

But we are learning from our mistakes and changing the way we do things in order to better accommodate our customers and prevent such incidents from happening in the future.

So I want to offer a public apology to donkengine (not using his real name for privacy),
I'm really sorry we dropped the ball on this one. I know you probably won't buy from us again because you lost faith in our ability to deliver. But if its any consolation, we have learned from our mistakes. And if you decide to buy from us again, your experience will be much smoother as a result. Wishing you all the best,
Josh


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

donkengine, 

I challenge you to try another order. Do it anon and I bet you have different results. As I stated. Every Company is going to drop the ball here and there. When Anyone out there finds the Perfect Company with Perfect Track record of never making a mistake. Please let me know =-) I want to work there. =-)


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

shtf said:


> donkengine,
> 
> I challenge you to try another order. Do it anon and I bet you have different results. As I stated. Every Company is going to drop the ball here and there. When Anyone out there finds the Perfect Company with Perfect Track record of never making a mistake. Please let me know =-) I want to work there. =-)


The issue wasnt a lack of perfection. The issue was communication. I've given my honest review and DCA has done the right thing by accepting responsibility. 

I'm not a staff shooter so I can't afford multiple dozens of arrows at once. ;-)


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

newtobow said:


> No bag of popcorn on this one guys. Those are the facts and we accept full responsibility for how this went down. But we have learned from it as well. We don't do phone orders anymore to accommodate split payments or gift cards, and we have also added a drop down menu to all of our arrows to have inserts/components loose or glued.
> 
> Every company is going to have incidents that are negative, and this is definitely one of them. We feel terrible about how this went down. Wrong order, then out of stock, then lost order... because it was not in our system the way that an online order is, its very hard to keep track of.
> 
> ...


Thanks Josh. I regret that it went wrong but I felt like I was getting bad info late. I appreciate your response.


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

any word in the sd arrows. 

donkengine sorry to here the bad luck but hope you keep shopping with dca they have killer arrows and a price to match. after my season in Utah I am going dca all the way


----------



## javelin (Mar 12, 2008)

I just got shipping notice for the dozen I ordered. Cant wait for them to come in. I cant wait to see how they perform on animals.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

newtobow said:


> No bag of popcorn on this one guys. Those are the facts and we accept full responsibility for how this went down. But we have learned from it as well. We don't do phone orders anymore to accommodate split payments or gift cards, and we have also added a drop down menu to all of our arrows to have inserts/components loose or glued.
> 
> Every company is going to have incidents that are negative, and this is definitely one of them. We feel terrible about how this went down. Wrong order, then out of stock, then lost order... because it was not in our system the way that an online order is, its very hard to keep track of.
> 
> ...



Class act here. Nobody is perfect and mistakes are going to happen - a good company owns up to them and learns from them. When a heavier arrow comes to market from these guys, I will be buying them...and I've shot GT's for as many years as I can remember.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Trust me my discount on Arrows isnt as good as you may think it is =) Im just glad you got it worked out and I highly encourage you to take Bart up on his offer for future discounts. 

Josh is a solid representation of DCA. A Lot can be said for a company and being accountable. Im proud to be a part of DCA and their growth. 

And my 3 orders are over the last 4 months FYI ;-) haha Im a dad with Teenagers are you kidding? I cant afford 3 orders at once =-P


----------



## Chuckstahk (Jun 20, 2013)

I ordered some last week and got them in 3 days, also I love the arrows! Great job dca and thanks!


----------



## XCOVER (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Josh, quick question. What wrap size is needed for the Hunter 350 as well what will be needed for the new SD.
Thanks


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

rembrandt said:


> I see they are $49.99 now for the bare shaft and thats still alot cheaper than the $75.00 for Ultralights and Entradas which are the arrows you should be comparing to the DCA Hunters and not the EX Hunters of GT.......


Entradas i can get for 62.00 bare shafts free shipping so 49.99 + 8.50 shipping for me 58.50 not a big savings but, i ordered 2 dozon as well . i will down some does with them and see how they hold up . still a good value in todays market for sure


----------



## mechhead (Dec 13, 2006)

Ordered 2 dozen DCA 350 Hunters on Sunday, June 21. Received Friday, June 26. Fit & finish as awesome as any other arrow, minus the flash. Fusion R2 vanes, Bohning double lock nocks & 100 gr field tips included. First 3 shots out of my setup @ 20 yrds, speaks for itself to me. Fly like darts. Thanks to DCA for a great, affordable product. Looking forward to future business.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

pa.hunter said:


> Entradas i can get for 62.00 bare shafts free shipping so 49.99 + 8.50 shipping for me 58.50 not a big savings but, i ordered 2 dozon as well . i will down some does with them and see how they hold up . still a good value in todays market for sure


Thats a good price but I don't put Entradas in the same class with the Hunter arrow by DCA. The DCA is, in my opinion, a better arrow and more accurate.....I don't think the Entradas are as good as the Ultralights for that matter......I've bought 2 dz DCA arrows for $62.00 shipped. I think I can get the bare shafts even cheaper.....if you haven't tried these arrows, you should and I think you will come back and thank me for encouraging you to buy some....I would NOT say this if I wasn't positive of the quality you will get with the DCAs.


----------



## dfe002 (Oct 20, 2010)

I got mine in about a week or 2 ago and i must say they are awesome, fletching is top notch and they fly great all withing +- 2 grains, ordered my dad some on tuesday and he got them today perfect arrows must say for the price they cant be beat


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Still wish you had the ability to order a 13th bare shaft for an extra cost for tuning purposes. Really don't want to have to ruin a new arrow that I paid to be fletched only to have to tear the fletching off.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

dhom said:


> Still wish you had the ability to order a 13th bare shaft for an extra cost for tuning purposes. Really don't want to have to ruin a new arrow that I paid to be fletched only to have to tear the fletching off.


Now that is a great idea dhom.! ! 
"Buy a dozen of our fletched arrows for $XX.00 and get one additional bareshaft arrow, with an installed wrap weighing the same as our fletching, for free."
What great marketing.!!!
Broadhead manufacturers have been doing it for years with their xtra practice blades...


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey Fellas I will talk with Bart about that. He loves these ideas. Keep them coming. Meanwhile here are my Hunter 350s I had custom fletched with 3 inch Feathers for my Hoyt Dorado. =-)


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

pa.hunter said:


> Entradas i can get for 62.00 bare shafts free shipping so 49.99 + 8.50 shipping for me 58.50 not a big savings but, i ordered 2 dozon as well . i will down some does with them and see how they hold up . still a good value in todays market for sure


pa.hunter your idea has been submitted via email to Josh and Bart. Will let you know what they say. I think its a good idea also.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I ordered 2 doz. D.C.A. shafts last Sun., Yesterday (Fri.) they were waiting form me at the door when I got home. Can't wait to build them and get them flying.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Spikealot said:


> Now that is a great idea dhom.! !
> "Buy a dozen of our fletched arrows for $XX.00 and get one additional bareshaft arrow, with an installed wrap weighing the same as our fletching, for free."
> What great marketing.!!!
> Broadhead manufacturers have been doing it for years with their xtra practice blades...


Ya, it is such a great idea when I Pm'd them about it I was told it is not possible for them to do so.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

shtf said:


> Hey Fellas I will talk with Bart about that. He loves these ideas. Keep them coming. Meanwhile here are my Hunter 350s I had custom fletched with 3 inch Feathers for my Hoyt Dorado. =-)


Those are really nice, the feathers are beautiful. A 4 or 5 inch feather on arrows look. to me, a whole lot prettier than the 2" vanes. I have no idea what arrow will fit my Sebastion Flute with 28lb Kaya limbs but I'll find out and get the shafts for my stick bow. No doubt, those are tough looking ammo!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow said:


> Bare shafts are $44.99 + $4.99 to cut.


Hey, thats even better......in 5 days I will be ordering a dz bare shafts.....there is not an archery buy out there to compare with this deal......I just might order 2dz the more I think on it........


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

shtf said:


> Hey Fellas I will talk with Bart about that. He loves these ideas. Keep them coming. Meanwhile here are my Hunter 350s I had custom fletched with 3 inch Feathers for my Hoyt Dorado. =-)


BTW, what DW do you have and since I'm shooting a 28lb bow which actually holds at about 32lbs due to my DL, what arrow should I buy for that weight bow (28lbs to 32lbs)?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Remmy,
The spine chart is calling out the 500 for the Hunter and the Target.
Don.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Great news Bart and Company agree on the unfletched Arrow idea PA. Your idea is going to happen as long as they can get it working on the website. Remmy Im using 36# Sebastian Flute Limbs But with my Draw length Im pulling 53# cause I have them on a Dorado riser. So Im shooting 350s. The 500s or even 400s will do you just fine. Id get a dozen of each and try them out. Whatever tunes best keep them. Sell or keep the other set. =-) Im a heavy Arrow shooter with my Recurve. That is why I say the 400s. =-)

Thanks on the comments of the Arrows. I love them. =)


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

shtf said:


> Great news Bart and Company agree on the unfletched Arrow idea PA. Your idea is going to happen as long as they can get it working on the website. Remmy Im using 36# Sebastian Flute Limbs But with my Draw length Im pulling 53# cause I have them on a Dorado riser. So Im shooting 350s. The 500s or even 400s will do you just fine. Id get a dozen of each and try them out. Whatever tunes best keep them. Sell or keep the other set. =-) Im a heavy Arrow shooter with my Recurve. That is why I say the 400s. =-)
> 
> Thanks on the comments of the Arrows. I love them. =)


With my Sebastion Flute riser and Kaya limbs at 32lbs full draw, I'm shooting GT Ultralight Entrada 600s. They are good arrows but I do think the DCA 500s would work better. I've got 2dz DCA 400s now and I'll give them a try. If they go left on me then I'll try the 500s....I wish I had the right DCA arrows when I was shooting NFAA targets back the last two years. I'm sure my scores would have been alot better with more Xs.......I was mired in the 230 to 245 range with 10 to 15 Xs.......


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

zestycj7 said:


> Remmy,
> The spine chart is calling out the 500 for the Hunter and the Target.
> Don.


Oops, I didn't see your post.....I will go with the 500s. That will work.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I wonder if they are ever going to offer different shaft colors??


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I wonder if they are ever going to offer different shaft colors??


Thats up to DCA but I imagine to do that would require a rise in cost. That decision is theirs to make. Personally. I like the black shafts and the HUNTER written on them.....


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

shtf said:


> Great news Bart and Company agree on the unfletched Arrow idea PA. Your idea is going to happen as long as they can get it working on the website. Remmy Im using 36# Sebastian Flute Limbs But with my Draw length Im pulling 53# cause I have them on a Dorado riser. So Im shooting 350s. The 500s or even 400s will do you just fine. Id get a dozen of each and try them out. Whatever tunes best keep them. Sell or keep the other set. =-) Im a heavy Arrow shooter with my Recurve. That is why I say the 400s. =-)
> 
> Thanks on the comments of the Arrows. I love them. =)


No doubt, sending an extra shaft along with the dz will be a very nice promotional means of advancing sales I would imagine. DCA makes as fine an arrow as I've encountered and better than most....I love the way the HUNTER arrow shoots and I still say they are as good as other companies target arrows.......


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I wonder if they are ever going to offer different shaft colors??


First thing I did was get rid of the ukey: logos. Other than that they seem to be great arrows so far.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

mathewshootr said:


> First thing I did was get rid of the ukey: logos. Other than that they seem to be great arrows so far.


I like the logos, I would like for them to offer certain camo options, snow, RT, mossy oak and so forth and maybe some dark green shafts


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I like the logos, I would like for them to offer certain camo options, snow, RT, mossy oak and so forth and maybe some dark green shafts


So they are easier to lose in the woods?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

stork64 said:


> So they are easier to lose in the woods?


that's where lighted nocks come into play


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

mathewshootr said:


> First thing I did was get rid of the ukey: logos. Other than that they seem to be great arrows so far.


I tend to like the logos....and I have a very good feeling that they will be great arrows years down the road........I still have some GT arrows I bought back in the mid 2000s and I would wager that these DCAs will be just as tough and accurate when they are 10 yrs old......


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

rembrandt said:


> I tend to like the logos....and I have a very good feeling that they will be great arrows years down the road........I still have some GT arrows I bought back in the mid 2000s and I would wager that these DCAs will be just as tough and accurate when they are 10 yrs old......


IDK. I guess it just reminds me of one of those $5 walmart shirts with the deer xing sign with bullet holes on it. Hopefully they hold up well down the road and the price stays the same. I'll keep buying them. My daughter has plenty of nail polish remover:teeth:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

mathewshootr said:


> IDK. I guess it just reminds me of one of those $5 walmart shirts with the deer xing sign with bullet holes on it. Hopefully they hold up well down the road and the price stays the same. I'll keep buying them. My daughter has plenty of nail polish remover:teeth:


Hey, LOL...I'm sure DCA and Bart won't mind...as long as they keep selling great arrows and people keep buying them, thats all that matters to them, we already know that the CS is first rate......You've paid for them and you can do whatever you want. I hope they can keep the price down cause they will continue to sell these in bundles. They are the best quality arrow on the market for that kind of money.......Heck the Hunters are as good as any target arrow i've ever bought........


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

newtobow said:


> Bare shafts are $44.99 + $4.99 to cut.


 WELL I BOUGHT 2 DOZEN AND I HAVE TO SAY THESE ARROWS GROUP GOOD! just as well as gold tip i am impressed as well . nice arrows i will test them out this season see how tuff they are may have to try some target arrows as well. good job .


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

pa.hunter said:


> WELL I BOUGHT 2 DOZEN AND I HAVE TO SAY THESE ARROWS GROUP GOOD! just as well as gold tip i am impressed as well . nice arrows i will test them out this season see how tuff they are may have to try some target arrows as well. good job .


I'm thinking of getting 2 dz as well but I'll be waiting till after the Eagle flies Aug. 1......I know I'll be getting bare Hunter shafts and the other dz I'm pondering over that selection. Gonna wait and see what they are offering after the 1st. If their target arrows are an improvement over the Hunters, heck.....I'll be posting some more 300s with them......BTW, I think you will find out that they are a match with the GTs in toughness. My son put two thru a cedar fence and I happened one thru the same fence and then I shot a big rat with one and it was a pass thru that bounced off the ground and hit a solid fence post and bounced back. All 4 of those arrow are fine........


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

All I am shooting are the Target shafts.
They are grouping awesome for me, tough as anything else I have shot too.
Don.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

zestycj7 said:


> All I am shooting are the Target shafts.
> They are grouping awesome for me, tough as anything else I have shot too.
> Don.


Just might have to place an order for them.......I've been hesitant due to the accuracy of the Hunters.....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Earlier I purchased a dozen target shafts. I'd like to order another dozen but the web site doesn't offer the option of the 80 grain glue in points, only the 125 grain inserts.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

zestycj7 said:


> All I am shooting are the Target shafts.
> They are grouping awesome for me, tough as anything else I have shot too.
> Don.


With the larger inside dia, they are probably an arrow that will be super line cutters....


----------



## kenstoy (Jun 30, 2013)

well I just put an order in for a doz DCA hunters 350 s .when I receive them this week I will post a report on how they work. I cant wait to try um I have been shooting bemans for ever kinda excited


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

kenstoy said:


> well I just put an order in for a doz DCA hunters 350 s .when I receive them this week I will post a report on how they work. I cant wait to try um I have been shooting bemans for ever kinda excited


Your in for a super fine experiance. The Hunters fly great and you will think you have $100 target arrows.....Read the other thread and what the guy did at a 3-D shoot today....Impressive!


----------



## bassranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Anyone else have any problems getting the inserts in. I order a dozen the other day a received them today. Fast shipping. I cut up a half dozen but when I went to put the inserts in I did what I normally do and put the glue on and tried to push them in. The inserts are super tight and I could not push it in all the way fast enough before the glue set. Never had that problem before. On the next one I had to start the insert then slam the arrow on the bench to get the insert all the way in. Had another one that I did that and it still didn't go in all the way. So out of the six I cut I only ended up with four usable arrows. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

bassranger said:


> Anyone else have any problems getting the inserts in. I order a dozen the other day a received them today. Fast shipping. I cut up a half dozen but when I went to put the inserts in I did what I normally do and put the glue on and tried to push them in. The inserts are super tight and I could not push it in all the way fast enough before the glue set. Never had that problem before. On the next one I had to start the insert then slam the arrow on the bench to get the insert all the way in. Had another one that I did that and it still didn't go in all the way. So out of the six I cut I only ended up with four usable arrows. Kind of a bummer.


What kind of glue are you using? I know the inserts I've put in fit pretty tight but I don't waste any time getting them set in. If they hang up I rap them in against the table. I use Tip Grip by GT and they are there to stay.....What you may have to do is heat up the insert where it will soften the glue and redo it......You can't stop in route, thats for sure....I learned that putting on new grips on golf clubs. Once you start you can't stop period!


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

When I put my inserts in I glue on 2 sides stick it in spin and slam it down on the table to seat them. Works like a charm.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

shtf said:


> When I put my inserts in I glue on 2 sides stick it in spin and slam it down on the table to seat them. Works like a charm.


Exactly, thats what I do and it has worked every time......


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

bassranger said:


> Anyone else have any problems getting the inserts in. I order a dozen the other day a received them today. Fast shipping. I cut up a half dozen but when I went to put the inserts in I did what I normally do and put the glue on and tried to push them in. The inserts are super tight and I could not push it in all the way fast enough before the glue set. Never had that problem before. On the next one I had to start the insert then slam the arrow on the bench to get the insert all the way in. Had another one that I did that and it still didn't go in all the way. So out of the six I cut I only ended up with four usable arrows. Kind of a bummer.


This is why alot of us use an epoxy rather than a fast curing glue...just heat up the shaft and grab the insert with pliers itll slide right out as the glue gets hot...fun part now is prepping the inside of the shaft to reinstall the insert lol,gotta get all the old glue out,one process i just hate doing..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bassranger (Feb 3, 2012)

I use loc-tite gel for glue. I did put them in fast and slam them on the table. I have installed tons of inserts in my day never had this happen before. They hung up about a 1/16th of inch from going all the way in. I figured I could just heat the glue and try again but unfortunately after I got the insert out both of the arrows had a small crack at the very end of them. I guess when I do the rest of them I will use hot melt glue stick in case it happens again. I just like super glue, tends to hold better.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

bassranger said:


> I use loc-tite gel for glue. I did put them in fast and slam them on the table. I have installed tons of inserts in my day never had this happen before. They hung up about a 1/16th of inch from going all the way in. I figured I could just heat the glue and try again but unfortunately after I got the insert out both of the arrows had a small crack at the very end of them. I guess when I do the rest of them I will use hot melt glue stick in case it happens again. I just like super glue, tends to hold better.


I used super glue and I had the problem of inserts and tips coming off inside a Hurrincane target. the super glue gets brittle and every time the arrow slams into the target it breaks up the brittle glue inside the arrow and then you have inserts coming out on ya. I went to John at Champions Archery in Anniston, AL and he told me to use the melt glue instead. It does work but having to melt the glue is a problem for me, too slow a process. I now have Tip Grip from GT and it is one fine glue that doesn't give way to the impact of the arrow against the bag.......


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

Huge thread guys so sorry for just asking but I don't wanna read for an hour to find the answer I can get in 5 minutes. I just got a dozen of the target shafts in 350 spine and am wondering what the OD is on these. I have the inserts installed and am wanting to get field points that fit flush with the OD of the insert. I am thinking the 11/32" field points are what i want but not sure. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I use Insert-Iron, works great and you can just heat up the tip a little and they pull right out witout hurting the shaft.
Don.


----------



## bassranger (Feb 3, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> I used super glue and I had the problem of inserts and tips coming off inside a Hurrincane target. the super glue gets brittle and every time the arrow slams into the target it breaks up the brittle glue inside the arrow and then you have inserts coming out on ya. I went to John at Champions Archery in Anniston, AL and he told me to use the melt glue instead. It does work but having to melt the glue is a problem for me, too slow a process. I now have Tip Grip from GT and it is one fine glue that doesn't give way to the impact of the arrow against the bag.......


It was the other way around for me. Had them come out before with hot melt but never with super glue. 

I just went out and shot the four I made up and I have to say they do shoot nice. Fly like darts and group well.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Ricer2231 said:


> Huge thread guys so sorry for just asking but I don't wanna read for an hour to find the answer I can get in 5 minutes. I just got a dozen of the target shafts in 350 spine and am wondering what the OD is on these. I have the inserts installed and am wanting to get field points that fit flush with the OD of the insert. I am thinking the 11/32" field points are what i want but not sure. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By all means get the bullet type points and NOT the step down tips. The step down tips come with the arrows and I just remove them and put the tips that look like bullet heads and they come out of the target without snatching and catching on the interior stuffing.....


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> By all means get the bullet type points and NOT the step down tips. The step down tips come with the arrows and I just remove them and put the tips that look like bullet heads and they come out of the target without snatching and catching on the interior stuffing.....


I am pretty sure I am gonna use 85-100 g. PDP points but I am just wondering what size to get so it is a flush transition from the insert/ shaft OD to the field point. I don't want the field point to be bigger/ smaller than th OD of the shaft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Ricer2231 said:


> I am pretty sure I am gonna use 85-100 g. PDP points but I am just wondering what size to get so it is a flush transition from the insert/ shaft OD to the field point. I don't want the field point to be bigger/ smaller than th OD of the shaft.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I understand...what I did was go to Academy and tried out the tips till I found the right one.......I use the 100gr. tip but I don't remember the size and you are talking about a different arrow than the Hunter....thats all I have right now...


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> Yep, I understand...what I did was go to Academy and tried out the tips till I found the right one.......I use the 100gr. tip but I don't remember the size and you are talking about a different arrow than the Hunter....thats all I have right now...


I am pretty sure they would be 11/32" but just not sure. Thanks anyway and maybe someone will chime in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Ricer2231 said:


> I am pretty sure they would be 11/32" but just not sure. Thanks anyway and maybe someone will chime in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I know is the target shafts have a .315 inner dia.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> All I know is the target shafts have a .315 inner dia.


Yep they are .315 ID. I figured it out, just took an arrow in to the local Dunhams and started trying different points. I didn't figure dunhams would have squat but actually I was pretty impressed with the selection of different sizes and weights they had. Anyway I got it figured out and they work great. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Ricer2231 said:


> Yep they are .315 ID. I figured it out, just took an arrow in to the local Dunhams and started trying different points. I didn't figure dunhams would have squat but actually I was pretty impressed with the selection of different sizes and weights they had. Anyway I got it figured out and they work great.
> View attachment 1720417
> 
> 
> ...


Now....thats what I'm talking about! those tips will work alot better on targets than the tapered tips. The one your showing will be alot easier to pull out and it doesn't penetrate as deep as the tapered.....Your in business now and your gonna love those arrows......I'm still highly impressed with the Hunters and I haven't even tried the Target arrows......


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Why didn't you just get the glue in target points they offer, I use the 100 grain in the Target shafts.
Don.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

zestycj7 said:


> Why didn't you just get the glue in target points they offer, I use the 100 grain in the Target shafts.
> Don.


I just like the idea of being able to switch the weight around and tinker with them a little. No big deal. Got the size figured out and ready to sling em as soon as I switch those nasty looking white nocks out for some bushings and black nocks. These are gonna look badass once I get them switched. I get em all done I will post up a pic or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

zestycj7 said:


> Why didn't you just get the glue in target points they offer, I use the 100 grain in the Target shafts.
> Don.


Like Ricer, I like to try different weights. I've been from 85 to 145grs in tips and you will notice a difference for sure. So for my 100gr tips are shooting fine and they are finding quite a few Xs......love to shoot these DCA arrows and the NFAA 5 spot target......You can't beat these arrows in my book for speed and accuracy....If I had the liberty with my funds I ought to have (wife keeps her eye on me) I would get 10dz and I'd be satisfied for a few months....I'd have a ball with wraps and vanes


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Will these Gold Tip weights work with the PDP inserts that come with the hunter shafts?http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-TIP-PO...404?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6ed77354


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

I got my target arrows all finished up, cut, fletched, nock bushings and nocks. I shot them for the first time last night and absolutely love the way they shoot. They group very nice and fly very nice with the 2" Blazers. I can't wait until the next 3d shoot. 
























What ya think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

I am shooting a Hoyt Vector 29"draw @70# I am going back and forth between the 300 and 350, thinking 29.5 arrow length. Does anyone with a similar setup have any suggestions? Also, when ordering the Hunter shaft, there is an option for field points. Are these field points the typical screw in/removable type? Kinda threw me when it asks if you want the field pts glued in or not. Thanks!


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

newtobow said:


> Right now we guarantee them to be +/-.006 or straighter, but when we measured the last batch, over 70% were .003 or straighter. Truth be told, we just don't want to sort them, because then we have to add $$$ to the price for the time spent doing it. My personal arrows were just a dz grabbed out of the box and fletched up. Shoot better than my .003 arrows that I shot before joining the DCA staff. I think trimming off the front should be sufficient, but if you are a real super accuracy junky, go ahead and chop off the back too! You'll be shooting arrows that may be better than .001


First off I am not questioning your statement but I have yet to shoot your arrows. Can you explain how a .006 straightness guaranteed arrows will be more accurate than a .001 straightness arrow? All things being equal of course.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

cgs1967 said:


> First off I am not questioning your statement but I have yet to shoot your arrows. Can you explain how a .006 straightness guaranteed arrows will be more accurate than a .001 straightness arrow? All things being equal of course.


I would think that unless you are one of the top world pros, if you were handed a .006 arrow and you shot it and then handed a .001 arrow and shot that one you would not know one between the other.
Why is it everyone has to nit pick the small stuff?
Just my .02 or is that .06 worth?
Don.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

lunghit said:


> Will these Gold Tip weights work with the PDP inserts that come with the hunter shafts?http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-TIP-PO...404?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6ed77354


Yes the Gold Tip insert weight system will work with the DCA Hunter arrows.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

chaded said:


> Yes the Gold Tip insert weight system will work with the DCA Hunter arrows.


Perfect. Thanks


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

zestycj7 said:


> I would think that unless you are one of the top world pros, if you were handed a .006 arrow and you shot it and then handed a .001 arrow and shot that one you would not know one between the other.
> Why is it everyone has to nit pick the small stuff?
> Just my .02 or is that .06 worth?
> Don.


That is why I said all things equal. I know most might not notice the difference but when a statement is made that they are as accurate I would like to know how.


----------



## Kingfish750 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm shooting a Vendetta at 60# and 28.5" arrow. The spine chart puts me right on edge between the 350 and 400. I'm leaning towards the stiffer, but wanted some opinions from the guys shooting these already.


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

When in doubt go stiffer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

Following up from my earlier post- DCA made right on their error and shipped out a new dozen for me last week. 

My arrows came in Monday. I installed some 50 grain brass inserts and black nocks. I really like the fusion vanes. I got blue/black to match the string that came on my quest primal. They are stouter than blazers and a little bigger. The fletching job is perfect. Nice helical and no excess glue. 

I think I might go with blue nocks next time so they're not so hard to see in the target. I still need to tune for this setup but as it sits they shoot real nice. With the heavier inserts and lighter shaft, they are fast and have over 14% FOC. Two guys at work saw them and are going to order.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

cgs1967 said:


> First off I am not questioning your statement but I have yet to shoot your arrows. Can you explain how a .006 straightness guaranteed arrows will be more accurate than a .001 straightness arrow? All things being equal of course.


I don't think anyone is saying they are better than a specific .001 straightness arrow, just that when you buy the .006 DCA's many have seen .002- .003 straightness when testing their arrows. And what newtobow is saying is that if you take the time to square the front and back of the arrows you may see an arrow that is better than the .001 tolerance. Hope that helps


----------



## Whitetail88Arch (Sep 4, 2012)

When are the ad supposed to start shipping? I ordered two dozen yesterday.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

They should ship by Thursday.


----------



## Whitetail88Arch (Sep 4, 2012)

Sd* Damn auto correct


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

SD hunter arrows and shafts are now available and in stock!!
http://www.deercrossingarchery.com


----------



## bobear2141 (May 7, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, very new to archery/bow hunting. Do the Hunter arrows with R2 vanes have a spin to them in flight? I was considering buying the shafts and adding the quick fletch fast spin vanes. Thanks.


----------



## michaelkronmann (Jun 5, 2011)

for the sd hunters are their target tips for them or no and will you make sd target shafts two jw


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

So what's the best hunting arrow offered?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

bobear2141 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, very new to archery/bow hunting. Do the Hunter arrows with R2 vanes have a spin to them in flight? I was considering buying the shafts and adding the quick fletch fast spin vanes. Thanks.


Yes. We add a right helical for a spin.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

michaelkronmann said:


> for the sd hunters are their target tips for them or no and will you make sd target shafts two jw


We will offer target tips soon.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

South Man said:


> So what's the best hunting arrow offered?


For speed,the hunter
For penetration, the SD Hunter


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Just got the SD Hunters today. What kind of glue do you recommend for the outserts?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

WI Buck Chaser said:


> Just got the SD Hunters today. What kind of glue do you recommend for the outserts?


5 minute epoxy


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

However, they are such a tight fit once you twist them on to the shaft that I just used our super glue and it works great! Perfect outserts. 



WI Buck Chaser said:


> Just got the SD Hunters today. What kind of glue do you recommend for the outserts?


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

I am expecting some .300 hunters. I didn't opt for points because I use 125 grain. What diameter pin ya should I go with. I hate when the point is fatter than the shaft and they are harder to pull out of my bag


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

MaverickHunter said:


> However, they are such a tight fit once you twist them on to the shaft that I just used our super glue and it works great! Perfect outserts.


When can outserts be purchased?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

newtobow said:


> For speed,the hunter
> For penetration, the SD Hunter


thing is the hunters, seem to have plenty of KE to them, I cant wait to let one fly in two months...thanks for a great product


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Is there an ETA on SD Hunter lighted nocks?


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

What grain tips come on the arrows?


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

Ordered a set of Pathfinder Pros and cut to length. The inserts were not glued in and there were no tips included. Is this the way they should have came?

I ordered a basic set of Hunters a couple of months ago and the inserts were glued in and they came with field points.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

old44 said:


> View attachment 1696081
> 
> These are the $45 a dozen shafts, if I order the .001 shafts will my group improve at 20yds.?


This is what worries me.....I just ordered a dz Target arrows and I'm not sure they will shoot as good or any better than the Hunters.....I will depend on the larger shaft to cut a few lines for me tho....Thats just how good the Hunter arrows are......


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

vortecman said:


> What grain tips come on the arrows?


100 grain


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

MaverickHunter said:


> However, they are such a tight fit once you twist them on to the shaft that I just used our super glue and it works great! Perfect outserts.


If you use GT Tip Grip you won't ever have to worry about the outserts coming loose.....I use the Tip Grip on vanes and inserts and I've not had one come loose.....it works!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

newtobow, is there any date yet when we can order hats, golf shirts and other gear with the DCA logo on them?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Josh....sending ya a PM!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Hats should be about a month. Shirts won't be far behind.


----------



## michaelkronmann (Jun 5, 2011)

what is the od for 400 spine sd hunters


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Probably already asked but when is a stiffer spine going to be available on the target arrows?


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

michaelkronmann said:


> what is the od for 400 spine sd hunters


When I had mine measured, they were.239(just one) to .241, with the majority being .241


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

one66stang said:


> Ordered a set of Pathfinder Pros and cut to length. The inserts were not glued in and there were no tips included. Is this the way they should have came?
> 
> I ordered a basic set of Hunters a couple of months ago and the inserts were glued in and they came with field points.


x2 same here .


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Send an e-mail to [email protected] and be sure to include your order #



one66stang said:


> Ordered a set of Pathfinder Pros and cut to length. The inserts were not glued in and there were no tips included. Is this the way they should have came?
> 
> I ordered a basic set of Hunters a couple of months ago and the inserts were glued in and they came with field points.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Send an e-mail to [email protected] and be sure to include your order #


dorkbuck33 said:


> x2 same here .


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

email with order # sent


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

Do they use a arrow squaring device on the ends before putting the nocks and inserts in?


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

thwacker said:


> Do they use a arrow squaring device on the ends before putting the nocks and inserts in?


No, I dont. In all reality the insert will always be square even if your shaft is not. The insert will be squared by the length that goes into the shaft. Once the lip of the insert hits shaft it stops at the outer most point of the shaft. Its already going into the shaft straight and has a pretty tight fit to not really move....I get my shaft pretty close to square and sand any high points. Close enough for me.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

If mine isn't square I just touch it to my upright sander and its perfect.......I'm in the process of making a new cut off tool with a dremel tool......Looking forward to getting that done. I have one of the Harbor Freight cutoff tools but not all that satisfied with it. This new one will be lighter and take up less space......


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey folks, it's Jesse here. 

I haven't been on here in a couple of months, but I will be making a reappearance now.

Any questions or anything you may need feel free to shoot me a PM and I'll get back with you. Thanks yall!


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

For you guys that are shooting the LD DCA target shafts. I am having an issue with my 2" Blazer vanes hitting my rest. I am shooting a Vapor Trail Pro V and my fletchings are hitting HARD. I have always shot the cock feather up with my Axis arrows and have no issues but with the large diameter DCA target arrows it is not good. I am shooting fatboy bushings and f nocks so I have tried rotating the cock feather all around and the fletchings are still hitting. Do I need to strip the fletchings off and go with a smaller fletching or maybe a different style fletching? Just not sure what the right thing to do is. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

Ricer2231 said:


> For you guys that are shooting the LD DCA target shafts. I am having an issue with my 2" Blazer vanes hitting my rest. I am shooting a Vapor Trail Pro V and my fletchings are hitting HARD. I have always shot the cock feather up with my Axis arrows and have no issues but with the large diameter DCA target arrows it is not good. I am shooting fatboy bushings and f nocks so I have tried rotating the cock feather all around and the fletchings are still hitting. Do I need to strip the fletchings off and go with a smaller fletching or maybe a different style fletching? Just not sure what the right thing to do is. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


This sounds like a rest issue than an arrow/vane issue. Is the rest not dropping out of the way properly?


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

optimal_max said:


> This sounds like a rest issue than an arrow/vane issue. Is the rest not dropping out of the way properly?


I thought so too, but the fletching is hitting the right side if the rest and actually knocking the felt loose on the V. I thought maybe it wasn't dropping all the way down so I tightened my cord going to my limb and it is still hitting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

You could try using a lower profile vane, like our fusionX. It could just give you the clearance that you need. Send me an email and I can get you a 36pk of them.



Ricer2231 said:


> For you guys that are shooting the LD DCA target shafts. I am having an issue with my 2" Blazer vanes hitting my rest. I am shooting a Vapor Trail Pro V and my fletchings are hitting HARD. I have always shot the cock feather up with my Axis arrows and have no issues but with the large diameter DCA target arrows it is not good. I am shooting fatboy bushings and f nocks so I have tried rotating the cock feather all around and the fletchings are still hitting. Do I need to strip the fletchings off and go with a smaller fletching or maybe a different style fletching? Just not sure what the right thing to do is. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ricer2231 (Nov 23, 2012)

MaverickHunter said:


> You could try using a lower profile vane, like our fusionX. It could just give you the clearance that you need. Send me an email and I can get you a 36pk of them.


Thank you! That's awesome. I was thinking that might be all it would take. I don't know your email but I will pm you my info and my email address. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Folks, We are holding TWO giveaways on our FB page every month starting September! If you are on Facebook make sure to LIKE us and get your chance to win some new arrows!


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

Will the deep six inserts work with your micro shafts


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Must say I'm very pleased with the Hunters I bought  Just got a few put together and got a chance last night to shoot them a bit. Needed to tune the bow with them but it took no time and I BH tuned with a Muzzy Trocar & Crosskill and had them flying very sweetly in no time out to 30 yards. I ran out of day light so I'll get them out to 60 yards the next session :wink: Great arrows!


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

ID for the small SDs are .165"



pchunterpa said:


> Will the deep six inserts work with your micro shafts


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

pchunterpa said:


> Will the deep six inserts work with your micro shafts


Not without some ******* engineering. The ID of the DCA SD shaft is .165 as Maverick posted. The O.D. of the D6 inserts is .166. The choice is either to make the carbon hole bigger or make a stainless steel insert smaller. If you are thinking of making the hole bigger, think again. A 5/32" drill bit is too small. A 11/64" bit is too big. A .166 wire guide bit is just the right size, but how many guys have one or know where to get one? The point I'm trying to make is, this isn't for just anyone to fool with and safely make it work. 

But it can be done. Here is where I'm at. 1st arrow done, ready for epoxy. Going to build 2-3 more, then glue 'em, wait a day or two, then shoot 'em.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Good work eyeswideopen! Not only on making the deep 6 work but the custom fetching too. Looks sharp!




eyeswideopen said:


> Not without some ******* engineering. The ID of the DCA SD shaft is .165 as Maverick posted. The O.D. of the D6 inserts is .166. The choice is either to make the carbon hole bigger or make a stainless steel insert smaller. If you are thinking of making the hole bigger, think again. A 5/32" drill bit is too small. A 11/64" bit is too big. A .166 wire guide bit is just the right size, but how many guys have one or know where to get one. The point I'm trying to make is, this isn't for just anyone to fool with and safely make it work.
> 
> But it can be done. Here is where I'm at. 1st arrow done, ready for epoxy. Going to build 2-3 more, then glue 'em, wait a day or two, then shoot 'em.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Beentown said:


> Probably already asked but when is a stiffer spine going to be available on the target arrows?


Anyone?


----------



## TreeFarm (Jun 29, 2013)

I ordered some Hunter 400 spine arrows and did not order the field points with them as I wanted to get 125gr tips. I am hoping to purchase them before the arrows arrive so that I can shoot them right away without needing to go get points after. What diameter of field point should I purchase to get the smoothest fit to the hunter 400s? 20/64, 21/64, 22/64 or something totally different?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

TreeFarm said:


> I ordered some Hunter 400 spine arrows and did not order the field points with them as I wanted to get 125gr tips. I am hoping to purchase them before the arrows arrive so that I can shoot them right away without needing to go get points after. What diameter of field point should I purchase to get the smoothest fit to the hunter 400s? 20/64, 21/64, 22/64 or something totally different?


I'll check to make sure but I think I'm shooting 19/64 Carbon Express field tips......however I'm shooting 100grs so maybe its the 20/64s! I'll do some research on this and let you know for sure!!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Beentown said:


> Anyone?


I honestly don't think we'll ever make one. A majority of target archerys shoot lower weight bows. If we did make 300 targets, not enough would sell to cover the overhead. There just isn't any balance for us their between supply and demand. Its the same reason no one has made a minivan yet with a v12 in it.


----------



## TreeFarm (Jun 29, 2013)

rembrandt said:


> I'll check to make sure but I think I'm shooting 19/64 Carbon Express field tips......however I'm shooting 100grs so maybe its the 20/64s! I'll do some research on this and let you know for sure!!


Thanks, I appreciate you taking time for this, just bought a bow after not shooting for over 15 years since I was in school and excited for the arrows to show up as I only shot it with a few odd arrows testing draw length before ordering arrows for it.


----------



## marc1980augrad (Apr 30, 2013)

So, eyeswide open, what method did you use? I assume since you mention a wire guide bit, that's what you are using? Is that the same as a cannulated drill bit used in the medical world? I looked for these online and have not been able to find .166. Or are you sanding down the outside of the insert to make it fit?


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

When you order shafts cut to size do they come with inserts installed? Also. What type of glue are you using for vanes? Reason I ask is. I recieved 2 dz hunters fletched and cut. 4 of the arrows had the fletches dangling from them when I pulled them out of box. 2 of the arrows, the inserts would not go in all the way. I sent email yesterday and no response. Figured you guys were on AT so much maybe I could get answers here quicker. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Invisible Man (Jan 22, 2012)

I sent a PM to the guys on here, and I sent an email through the DCA web site wanting info on the hunter arrows. That was 3 weeks ago and no one responded back so I went somewhere else. Where is the customer service everyone is talking about? Oh well I guess ill stick to GT. At least I know they will be there tomorrow.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Invisible Man said:


> I sent a PM to the guys on here, and I sent an email through the DCA web site wanting info on the hunter arrows. That was 3 weeks ago and no one responded back so I went somewhere else. Where is the customer service everyone is talking about? Oh well I guess ill stick to GT. At least I know they will be there tomorrow.


I think DCA had a problem with their PMs in their computer system. I know they had an influx of orders that more than likely clogged things up for a while. I hope you will try again to shoot these good arrows.....I've bought 3dz and will buy more the first of Sept and I've had no problems with them at all.......just amazing accuracy!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

mathewshootr said:


> When you order shafts cut to size do they come with inserts installed? Also. What type of glue are you using for vanes? Reason I ask is. I recieved 2 dz hunters fletched and cut. 4 of the arrows had the fletches dangling from them when I pulled them out of box. 2 of the arrows, the inserts would not go in all the way. I sent email yesterday and no response. Figured you guys were on AT so much maybe I could get answers here quicker.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


I will get with Josh or Jesse on this and will get back to ya!


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

We had some server issues in July and August that we have finally gotten fixed. What information do you need?



Invisible Man said:


> I sent a PM to the guys on here, and I sent an email through the DCA web site wanting info on the hunter arrows. That was 3 weeks ago and no one responded back so I went somewhere else. Where is the customer service everyone is talking about? Oh well I guess ill stick to GT. At least I know they will be there tomorrow.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

We do not install any inserts at all. They come in a bag attached to the arrows. We are using Instabond S-1000 for all of the vanes. Try cleaning the inside of the shaft with rubbing alcohol first. Their might be some carbon dust that is preventing the insert to fit in perfectly. 




mathewshootr said:


> When you order shafts cut to size do they come with inserts installed? Also. What type of glue are you using for vanes? Reason I ask is. I recieved 2 dz hunters fletched and cut. 4 of the arrows had the fletches dangling from them when I pulled them out of box. 2 of the arrows, the inserts would not go in all the way. I sent email yesterday and no response. Figured you guys were on AT so much maybe I could get answers here quicker.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

MaverickHunter said:


> We do not install any inserts at all. They come in a bag attached to the arrows. We are using Instabond S-1000 for all of the vanes. Try cleaning the inside of the shaft with rubbing alcohol first. Their might be some carbon dust that is preventing the insert to fit in perfectly.


I always clean the inside with a q tip and rubbing alcohol. I gave them a pretty good push and they wouldn't budge the last 1/8". Now that the glue is set. Pretty much screwed.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

mathewshootr said:


> When you order shafts cut to size do they come with inserts installed? Also. What type of glue are you using for vanes? Reason I ask is. I recieved 2 dz hunters fletched and cut. 4 of the arrows had the fletches dangling from them when I pulled them out of box. 2 of the arrows, the inserts would not go in all the way. I sent email yesterday and no response. Figured you guys were on AT so much maybe I could get answers here quicker.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


What spine arrow did you order?


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

350

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

question: why do the hunter customs weigh different than the hunters per the website?

*Hunter:
.246 Inner Diameter
300 (8.9 GPI)
350 (8.3 GPI)
400 (7.5 GPI)
500 (6.5 GPI)*

_Custom Hunter:
.246 Inner Diameter
300 (8.71GPI)
350 (7.94 GPI)
400 (7.61 GPI)
500 (6.77 GPI) _


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

We are in the middle of updating the weight specs on the hunter customs. The true weights are what is listed on the Hunters-

Hunter:
.246 Inner Diameter
300 (8.9 GPI)
350 (8.3 GPI)
400 (7.5 GPI)
500 (6.5 GPI)




Wulfwick said:


> question: why do the hunter customs weigh different than the hunters per the website?
> 
> *Hunter:
> .246 Inner Diameter
> ...


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

What is the difference between hunter and hunter custom arrows??

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Same shaft. We are just in the process of updating our current GPI. 



bucks/bulls said:


> What is the difference between hunter and hunter custom arrows??
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TreeFarm (Jun 29, 2013)

Jesse, I just received an order and had a couple issues, I sent you an email rather than posting it up here, if you could follow up on it please I would appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Send it to my email? [email protected] haven't seen it yet.



TreeFarm said:


> Jesse, I just received an order and had a couple issues, I sent you an email rather than posting it up here, if you could follow up on it please I would appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## MaverickHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Got it.



TreeFarm said:


> Jesse, I just received an order and had a couple issues, I sent you an email rather than posting it up here, if you could follow up on it please I would appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

marc1980augrad said:


> So, eyeswide open, what method did you use? I assume since you mention a wire guide bit, that's what you are using? Is that the same as a cannulated drill bit used in the medical world? I looked for these online and have not been able to find .166. Or are you sanding down the outside of the insert to make it fit?


PM sent


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

When is there going to be some swag for sale?
I would like a hat, shirt and some patches.
Don.


----------



## Cannonball08 (Sep 11, 2006)

I ran out a full length Hunter shaft on V blocks at .002 , Felt that was really good!


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

mathewshootr said:


> I always clean the inside with a q tip and rubbing alcohol. I gave them a pretty good push and they wouldn't budge the last 1/8". Now that the glue is set. Pretty much screwed.


So I received my dozen arrows and had to glue the inserts before using them.

Sort of like buying a new car at the dealer and having to put air in the tires before driving off - just seems to be a low rent way to save money.

Is there some other reason that I don't realize for not gluing inserts of arrows that have been custom ordered to a specific length?


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

FlyfishPA said:


> So I received my dozen arrows and had to glue the inserts before using them.
> 
> Sort of like buying a new car at the dealer and having to put air in the tires before driving off - just seems to be a low rent way to save money.
> 
> Is there some other reason that I don't realize for not gluing inserts of arrows that have been custom ordered to a specific length?


It's all good. DCA won't be receiving orders from me anymore. Piss poor CS!!! I have 2 guys that need arrows right now. I will be sending them to SSA to order from Jerry.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

FlyfishPA said:


> So I received my dozen arrows and had to glue the inserts before using them.
> 
> Sort of like buying a new car at the dealer and having to put air in the tires before driving off - just seems to be a low rent way to save money.
> 
> Is there some other reason that I don't realize for not gluing inserts of arrows that have been custom ordered to a specific length?


Same here - didn't know i needed to drive to town b-4 using them to buy epoxy. Web site could mention it , i just bought some Blood Line cut to length and they were glued in with no additional charge to cut and install inserts which DCA charges $10 to cut only. Doesn't bother me to bad but since this brought up , just sayin .


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

They used to install the inserts so I take it this is a new change then that they are not gluing them in anymore?


----------



## famous187 (Apr 6, 2013)

yeah i guess they aren't glueing them in anymore. not a huge deal , but feel it should probably be stated on the page that they are no longer glued in. as someone that is new to archery its probably best i learned how to do it sooner than later! 

i just used the Loctite Ultra Control Gel that I use for my vanes. A couple dabs on the insert and twisted it into the shaft. Anyone see an issue with that?


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

The loctitite gel works fine


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

I guess the insert being glued in is personal preference. I prefer mine not glued in since I like to square my shafts with an asd before gluing them in.


----------



## kenstoy (Jun 30, 2013)

finally got around to sighting in my new dca arrows and hha sight,and I am more than happy with how they fly


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry I've been out of pocket the last couple days. I took 45 junior high students on a church trip that was AWESOME, but cell reception and internet were sketchy at best. Every time I tried to answer a PM or e-mail I couldn't tell if it went through or not. So a couple of things I wanted to touch base on.

*1. Inserts mailed loose* - we had a TON of requests from customers that inserts be sent loose. Some wanted to use a G5 tool to square shafts. Some wanted to install GT brass inserts. Some wanted to use the PDP weight system. Our reasoning in deciding to not send any inserts installed is that it is easy to do and very difficult to undo. Anyone with 15 extra minutes and some superglue can do it. Keeping that in mind...

*2. Inserts fitting too tight* - We had several people who were not able to get inserts to sit flush. Please keep in mind that you should always test fit your inserts before gluing. Inner diameter of the shafts is accurate to .0005 inches. Insert diameter is accurate to .0005 inches. But every once in a while you may get an insert and shaft that don't want to go. No worries. Just move on to another insert. You should be able to get all of the inserts to sit flush with proper gluing if you test fit. We are not responsible for poorly glued inserts or inserts that do not sit flush. If you test fit and contact us we can work with you. But once inserts are glued, we can't help you. Sorry.
*
3. Proper glue for inserts and outserts* - please please please do not use epoxy for inserts. Some epoxies can swell causing cracks in the carbon. Use super glue for correct fit on inserts. Conversely, please use epoxy on outserts. It helps to fill gaps, as well as the adhesion grooves. Super glue does not do this and is too brittle to work correctly with outserts.
*
4. Customer service hours* - We try to get to our CS calls, PMs, and e-mails as quickly as possible. Its been very disappointing to see people post negative things about our CS on a Monday who say they "haven't heard from DCA in days" and when I go check our records, they sent their CS contact in on a Friday night at 10PM. We would like to serve you as well as we can, but please take into consideration that as the primary CS contact, I also have a part time job serving at my local church and a family with three boys that I am trying to raise and be a good father figure for. We do not have "regular" business hours per say, but we do all try to spend reasonable quality time with our families and with our faith communities. If you believe that those priorities that we hold are not as important as your arrow issue and you are unable to wait for 48-72 hours for your questions to be answered, then I wish you well and would be happy to recommend some other arrow companies to you. However, if you share those values with us, we would love to continue to serve you. And if you have waited more than 3-4 days and have not received an answer, please try again. We aren't perfect, and sometimes can lose track of an e-mail, PM, or post over time.

*5. Thank you so much* - I know we can sometimes get bogged down in CS issues, product problems, or the USPS snafu that seems to arise every once in a while. But I wanted to take a second to say thank you to everyone who has sent positive and encouraging e-mails in the last few months. Its always good to hear that people are pleased with our product. And rather than make us complacent, the encouragement makes us want to work harder, produce better, and serve with more grace. God bless.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

*1. Inserts mailed loose* - we had a TON of requests from customers that inserts be sent loose. Some wanted to use a G5 tool to square shafts. Some wanted to install GT brass inserts. Some wanted to use the PDP weight system. Our reasoning in deciding to not send any inserts installed is that it is easy to do and very difficult to undo. Anyone with 15 extra minutes and some superglue can do it. Keeping that in mind...

*2. Inserts fitting too tight* - We had several people who were not able to get inserts to sit flush. Please keep in mind that you should always test fit your inserts before gluing. Inner diameter of the shafts is accurate to .0005 inches. Insert diameter is accurate to .0005 inches. But every once in a while you may get an insert and shaft that don't want to go. No worries. Just move on to another insert. You should be able to get all of the inserts to sit flush with proper gluing if you test fit. We are not responsible for poorly glued inserts or inserts that do not sit flush. If you test fit and contact us we can work with you. But once inserts are glued, we can't help you. Sorry.
*
3. Proper glue for inserts and outserts* - please please please do not use epoxy for inserts. Some epoxies can swell causing cracks in the carbon. Use super glue for correct fit on inserts. Conversely, please use epoxy on outserts. It helps to fill gaps, as well as the adhesion grooves. Super glue does not do this and is too brittle to work correctly with outserts.
Glad i know this now , next dz. for another friend will be shortly . I hope the epoxy i used doesn't hurt em , he has been shooting them so i think they are fine .


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

Have you guys spin tested your arrows?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I have said all along that super glue is not the best way to go for inserts due to their becomming brittle and breaking up after a number of impacts. I recommend GT Tip Grip for inserts and vanes....you won't have either come loose on ya ever! Having said that, I have 3 dz as we speak and DCA put the vanes on one dz and all are fine, also the inserts are fine after many hits on bag targets........


----------



## javelin (Mar 12, 2008)

DCA has great CS in my book. They have done everything I can ask of a company. Also its a good thing to have loose inserts, you can put them in so your broadheads are lined up and now all crooked.


----------



## TreeFarm (Jun 29, 2013)

I am anxiously waiting to be able to shoot my DCA arrows, unfortunately my box was damaged and the inserts were lost in shipping. Just waiting for the new inserts to decide if I want to order more of these arrows or not and also have a few people that are interested in seeing how they shoot for the price.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

TreeFarm said:


> I am anxiously waiting to be able to shoot my DCA arrows, unfortunately my box was damaged and the inserts were lost in shipping. Just waiting for the new inserts to decide if I want to order more of these arrows or not and also have a few people that are interested in seeing how they shoot for the price.


I'm confident your gonna love the DCA arrows. Which arrows did you get? I've got both, the Hunters and the Target arrows and both fly great, For me the Hunters are as accurate as the Targets so the only advantage I see is in the "line drawing" size. I think both would make super 3-D arrows.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

TreeFarm said:


> I am anxiously waiting to be able to shoot my DCA arrows, unfortunately my box was damaged and the inserts were lost in shipping. Just waiting for the new inserts to decide if I want to order more of these arrows or not and also have a few people that are interested in seeing how they shoot for the price.


BTW, are you being taken care of on the inserts? If not I will look into it and make sure you get the inserts if I have to replace them.....


----------



## TreeFarm (Jun 29, 2013)

I emailed Jesse on Friday as soon as I got the arrows and saw the box damage and missing inserts. He replied back shortly after that they would replaced right away so I am _assuming_ that I am being taken care of but have not heard from them since that initial email. Hoping they have been sent as I got a long weekend coming up and actually have some time to shoot.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

TreeFarm said:


> I emailed Jesse on Friday as soon as I got the arrows and saw the box damage and missing inserts. He replied back shortly after that they would replaced right away so I am _assuming_ that I am being taken care of but have not heard from them since that initial email. Hoping they have been sent as I got a long weekend coming up and actually have some time to shoot.


Let me know if you get them.......I will get in touch with Josh or Jessie as soon as I hear back from you if there is a need.....


----------



## TreeFarm (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks, at this point I am just waiting patiently as I prefer not to hassle them or fill there email with another message if they have already been sent.



rembrandt said:


> Let me know if you get them.......I will get in touch with Josh or Jessie as soon as I hear back from you if there is a need.....


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Back to the top for some great priced arrows.
Don.


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Will the outserts bend or break on the hunter SD arrows if i shoot a techno hunt or dart system screen??


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

TreeFarm said:


> Thanks, at this point I am just waiting patiently as I prefer not to hassle them or fill there email with another message if they have already been sent.


I sent MaverickHunter a PM about your problem. The inserts should be on the way soon!


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

What size uni bushing fits the target shaft? I am assuming the Easton uni bushing will fit? Does anyone know I wanna put some accunoks on the targets


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

hphunter said:


> What size uni bushing fits the target shaft? I am assuming the Easton uni bushing will fit? Does anyone know I wanna put some accunoks on the targets


The nock bushings for the Fat Boys are what I use, I use the G nocks.
Don.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Are pin nocks available for the target series? If so which ones are offered. .

Are the target points glued or come loose ?

Mac


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

MAC 11700 said:


> Are pin nocks available for the target series? If so which ones are offered. .
> 
> Are the target points glued or come loose ?
> 
> Mac


 Standard nocks come with the target shafts and the tips are loose.
Fat Boy componets fit the target shafts.
Don.


----------



## mnbowmanmark (May 28, 2013)

Why wont you sell half a dozen arrows


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

mnbowmanmark said:


> Why wont you sell half a dozen arrows


We will in the future. But the way the prices work, it won't be much more to just do a dz


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I would imagine most arrow manufactuers charge around $40 to $50 for a half dz. DCAs Hunter arrows are in the $40 for a dz. Heck of a buy!


----------



## TreeFarm (Jun 29, 2013)

Received my inserts but was busy most of the weekend and finally got them glued in and got to shoot the arrows a bit. Defiantly happy with the way they shoot, but was surprised when I went to the DCA site and see they already raised the prices on the hunter customs... I wanted to shoot these a bit then order another dozen but due to the lost inserts its been a couple weeks before I could shoot them. Curious as to why its $10 more for SD customs over normal SDs, but its $20 more for hunter customs over normal hunters. Sucks as I would have probably ordered another dozen before the price hike had I been able to shoot my first dozen right away.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

TreeFarm said:


> Received my inserts but was busy most of the weekend and finally got them glued in and got to shoot the arrows a bit. Defiantly happy with the way they shoot, but was surprised when I went to the DCA site and see they already raised the prices on the hunter customs... I wanted to shoot these a bit then order another dozen but due to the lost inserts its been a couple weeks before I could shoot them. Curious as to why its $10 more for SD customs over normal SDs, but its $20 more for hunter customs over normal hunters. Sucks as I would have probably ordered another dozen before the price hike had I been able to shoot my first dozen right away.


It's because all customs are now .003 or better. We started sorting ;-)


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

Josh,

Do you square the shafts?

Thanks


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

newtobow said:


> It's because all customs are now .003 or better. We started sorting ;-)


Would be nice to know that before we order and what we are paying for... The website should say what we are getting. One of the big selling points previously was the fact that you could get premium arrows for a lower price.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

newtobow said:


> It's because all customs are now .003 or better. We started sorting ;-)


Will the target shafts or arrows be going up in price as well? Any other increases?


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

Having some problems with the SD Hunter outserts. They barely slide onto the outside of the arrow and bend very easily. I called Jesse and his voicemail says that he is on vacation this week. I would like to order extra outserts because I have already bent 6 of the outserts that came with the dozen of SD Hunters that I ordered. The shafts fly great!

Doug


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

send an e-mail to [email protected] for outsert requests.



dougedwards said:


> Having some problems with the SD Hunter outserts. They barely slide onto the outside of the arrow and bend very easily. I called Jesse and his voicemail says that he is on vacation this week. I would like to order extra outserts because I have already bent 6 of the outserts that came with the dozen of SD Hunters that I ordered. The shafts fly great!
> 
> Doug


----------



## depogrig (Sep 5, 2012)

Curious if the backorder on tgb lights holds up pathfinder orders?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

depogrig said:


> Curious if the backorder on tgb lights holds up pathfinder orders?


It can, but I believe we have a lot in stock. We buy from TGB in bulk, so if they are out of stock that doesn't mean that we are as well.


----------



## depogrig (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Placed an order for my wife. She's excited to shoot them


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

Im looking for outserts that are heavier. Can anyone recommend other outserts that will work with the SDs


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

You might try the inserts that fit the HT1s from muddy or maybe the ones from Victory.


jessejamesNY said:


> Im looking for outserts that are heavier. Can anyone recommend other outserts that will work with the SDs


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

What is the current turn around time for Hunter fletched and cut orders? My brother ordered some Sunday night and I am curious to see if they will be here before the weekend. Shot with a guy that had a fresh set last week and he liked them a lot.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mestang99 said:


> What is the current turn around time for Hunter fletched and cut orders? My brother ordered some Sunday night and I am curious to see if they will be here before the weekend. Shot with a guy that had a fresh set last week and he liked them a lot.


I normally order my stuff on a Sunday. I usally get my orders Wed. Thur.
Where you located?
I am in So ca. and I think they are shipped out of Ohio.
Don.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I ordered on Sunday , Monday was Labor Day and I received the arrows Saturday. They were shipped priority mail on Tuesday so the delay was w the Post Office.


----------



## iMadness (Jul 12, 2012)

What's the straightness of your arrows? All other brands list it, why not DCA?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

iMadness said:


> What's the straightness of your arrows? All other brands list it, why not DCA?


I'm pretty sure this has been discussed quite a bit and DCA has, from the beginning, given the straightness of their arrows........ I can assure you of this however, that the Hunter arrow is right there with most target arrows of other companies in straightness.....Several people have measured and posted how straight these arrows are and how great they shoot.


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

I bought a dozen custom hunters in July and they were about 68 dollars I believe. I just looked today and the same Customs were about 75 a dozen. Was there another price bump since July?


----------



## 11x (May 30, 2013)

bartman said:


> We should have the lighted nocks and reflective wraps up on the website very soon..plus hats!!!!


any word on when the lighted knocks will be available? early archery season is right around the corner


----------



## iMadness (Jul 12, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been discussed quite a bit and DCA has, from the beginning, given the straightness of their arrows........ I can assure you of this however, that the Hunter arrow is right there with most target arrows of other companies in straightness.....Several people have measured and posted how straight these arrows are and how great they shoot.


Sorry I don't feel like filtering through 31 pages of forum posts to find something that should be readily available on their website.


----------



## depogrig (Sep 5, 2012)

I asked about the nocks a couple days ago. The pathfinders come with 6 and FCA has stock for pathfinder arrow orders. If you just want nocks you'll probably need to contact tgb to inquire since they manufacture the nocks


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

iMadness said:


> Sorry I don't feel like filtering through 31 pages of forum posts to find something that should be readily available on their website.


It's right on the main arrow page in the header description, not real hard to find

http://deercrossingarchery.com/collections/dca-arrows


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

iMadness said:


> Sorry I don't feel like filtering through 31 pages of forum posts to find something that should be readily available on their website.


I think what he is asking for is the straightness of all of the lines. Some are .006 others like the targets can be .003 or better. I believe the sorting has been done and you can actually order the .001 or .003 or 6 but I think you need to get ahold of Josh for that and that it hasn't been uploaded to the webpages for each arrow yet.


----------



## iMadness (Jul 12, 2012)

hphunter said:


> I think what he is asking for is the straightness of all of the lines. Some are .006 others like the targets can be .003 or better. I believe the sorting has been done and you can actually order the .001 or .003 or 6 but I think you need to get ahold of Josh for that and that it hasn't been uploaded to the webpages for each arrow yet.


Yes this!

Looking for new arrows and wanted the straightness of the hunters and sd hunters. 

(Not bashing here just trying to compare diff brands)


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

iMadness said:


> Sorry I don't feel like filtering through 31 pages of forum posts to find something that should be readily available on their website.


I assumed you had already read most of these posts. Sorry about that but it will be a lot easier for us SS when we get the spec sheets.


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

On the web page for the SD it lists glue in tips. Does the glue in tip require an outsert?


----------



## syme71 (Apr 12, 2013)

When do you think you'll process my refund request from 8/30. It's been 3 weeks and I've sent multiple reminders. I understand you didn't have the arrows I ordered in stock so I decided to go another route vs wait. Can you give me my money back please. I have better things to do than remind you.


----------



## Berzerker9 (Aug 14, 2013)

So whats the turn around on these arrows?
Im looking to order some 350 hunter arrows
But dont want to wait a month for them...


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

I have ordered two sets, one took about 6 days, the other about 11 days.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Berzerker9 said:


> So whats the turn around on these arrows?
> Im looking to order some 350 hunter arrows
> But dont want to wait a month for them...


We here at DCA try our best to ship the next day. It all depends on what time the order is placed if it can go out the same day. If an order is placed after noon on a Friday then it will not go out until the following Monday.
We ship USPS Priority Mail. Most customers are getting product within 2-3 days.


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

I've gotten a dozen 3 different times and all have been here within 3 business days


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Newtobow , I sent you a PM!


----------



## Berzerker9 (Aug 14, 2013)

bartman said:


> We here at DCA try our best to ship the next day. It all depends on what time the order is placed if it can go out the same day. If an order is placed after noon on a Friday then it will not go out until the following Monday.
> We ship USPS Priority Mail. Most customers are getting product within 2-3 days.


Just ordered my arrows cant wait to get them


----------



## FiremanJeff (Oct 22, 2009)

No questions here, only lots of praise for a fine quality arrow at a VERY reasonable price. Mine are tipped with Muzzy MX3's, and they fly beautifully.

Thank you.
Jeff


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Great to hear positive reports from DCA users.......the arrows are fun to shoot due to their accuracy.........


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

WildmanWilson said:


> I bought a dozen custom hunters in July and they were about 68 dollars I believe. I just looked today and the same Customs were about 75 a dozen. Was there another price bump since July?


Yes. But now the customs are +/-.003 or better.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

one66stang said:


> On the web page for the SD it lists glue in tips. Does the glue in tip require an outsert?


No. It does not.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bump for some awesome arrows.
Don.


----------



## craneguy2 (Dec 16, 2012)

does deer crossing have a phone number?


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

Can I use the easton full bore uni bushing on the target arrows or just the fat boy bushing?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I have just received a dozen 500 target shafts. The Fatboy components would work but seemed a little loose. The 2213 components fit snugger. Also, 10 of the shafts were .0005", 1 was .002 at the nock end and .0005" for the rest of the shaft, and 1 shaft was .003" at thr nock end and was .0005" on the rest of the shaft. When I trim the shafts, I'll do it from the nock end in an attempt to true those 2 shafts a little.


----------



## IllinoisBamBam (Nov 20, 2012)

Best arrows I've used.


----------



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a dozen SD hunters on the way. What nocks work best with these?


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

I see the Pro Hunters have been taken off of their website. What is the deal with that. I also see that TGB archery, the company that provides the lighted nocks for DCA no longer has a website. I wonder what the deal is. I've ordered 5 dozen arrows from these guys and I have been very pleased and love the Pro Hunters but I'm just wondering why the Pro Hunters aren't being offered anymore on their website.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Got my 2 doz. Target shafts and points in yesterday. Now I just need to get em fletched up and send them deep into some foam animals. 
Don.


----------



## MarkJnK (Aug 22, 2013)

newtobow said:


> We have to do Canada shipments on an order by order basis. It tends to run a bit high, but we find that it decreases significantly with shared orders. Our recommendation? Find some friends, place an order all together, and split shipping.


What do you consider high for shipping? I pay $20 for shipping when I buy arrows from the US, eBay stores etc. Can't you ship for $20/doz? I would love to buy a doz of your arrows for my wife.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

AttilaTheHun said:


> I see the Pro Hunters have been taken off of their website. What is the deal with that. I also see that TGB archery, the company that provides the lighted nocks for DCA no longer has a website. I wonder what the deal is. I've ordered 5 dozen arrows from these guys and I have been very pleased and love the Pro Hunters but I'm just wondering why the Pro Hunters aren't being offered anymore on their website.


 Will be nice to hear from from them on this issue .


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

TGB website is working for me


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

I haven't even shot these arrows but after reading through these posts I had a friend who was looking for change. I told him to check out DCA, read this thread and go from there. He ordered a dozen the next day and got them in a few days. He is thoroughly impressed with them and I will be getting some soon as well.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

They are excellent arrows and cant beat the price. I think they will be a up and coming arrow company


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

widow maker 223 said:


> They are excellent arrows and cant beat the price. I think they will be a up and coming arrow company


This is the ONLY archery product that I jumped on the bandwagon for. NOTHING else in the archery industry short of a few bows have impressed me like DCA arrows.......


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

:thumbs_up. Im really impressed too.


----------



## peoriairish (Feb 2, 2013)

So here's a question for the group from a semi-newbie. 

In the past, when I bought new arrows, I just had Bass Pro cut them down without really paying attention to their length. I have mostly shot target over the past year, so I haven't had any worries about broad heads. I have recently thrown my Slick Tricks on there, and it's making me nervous. So I finally measured the arrows, carbon-to-carbon, AND THEY ARE 25.75 INCHES!!!! I use a NAP Apache drop away rest, so the rest is a little further back than most, but not by a great deal. My draw is length is set at 29". I would think they need to be cut to about 28 inches or so. What's y'all opinion.

Also, I'm having a HUGE problem broadhead tuning. They are hitting about 9 inches left (I'm a lefty). This leads me to think I am still underspined. I shoot the Stinger 3G set at 63#/29" and am currently flinging GT 5575 XT Hunters.

I present these questions because as soon as I get them answered, I will be ordering some DCA Hunters in the proper spine and length. Thanks ahead of time for all your help.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

peoriairish said:


> So here's a question for the group from a semi-newbie.
> 
> In the past, when I bought new arrows, I just had Bass Pro cut them down without really paying attention to their length. I have mostly shot target over the past year, so I haven't had any worries about broad heads. I have recently thrown my Slick Tricks on there, and it's making me nervous. So I finally measured the arrows, carbon-to-carbon, AND THEY ARE 25.75 INCHES!!!! I use a NAP Apache drop away rest, so the rest is a little further back than most, but not by a great deal. My draw is length is set at 29". I would think they need to be cut to about 28 inches or so. What's y'all opinion.
> 
> ...


my draw is 29'' and my arrows are cut to 28.5, your arrows are too short m8, i would get them cut anywhere from 28-29''


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

They should be cut longer, you dont want that broadhead close to your hand!! I cut mine a little long for this reason.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm at 29 draw and cut at 27/28 depending on the arrow weight and brace height of the bow


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

it is always great to have a manufacturer rep here. thank you.


----------



## peoriairish (Feb 2, 2013)

I reread my post and realized I forgot to ask what spine to go with. I am thinking 350, especially because I want to crank up the DW to about 67#.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

What is the gpi on pathfinder 400's. I do not see them on the website


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

One of the third party contributors was unable to fulfill our order of components that are an integral part of the Pathfinder and Pathfinder Pro. Since that product is out of stock, we have decided to temporarily remove the product from the site. We are looking into alternatives at this time.



AttilaTheHun said:


> I see the Pro Hunters have been taken off of their website. What is the deal with that. I also see that TGB archery, the company that provides the lighted nocks for DCA no longer has a website. I wonder what the deal is. I've ordered 5 dozen arrows from these guys and I have been very pleased and love the Pro Hunters but I'm just wondering why the Pro Hunters aren't being offered anymore on their website.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

MarkJnK said:


> What do you consider high for shipping? I pay $20 for shipping when I buy arrows from the US, eBay stores etc. Can't you ship for $20/doz? I would love to buy a doz of your arrows for my wife.


We are looking into options for international sales right now. Send me a PM and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

They are the same as the Hunter arrows. 7.5gpi


hphunter said:


> What is the gpi on pathfinder 400's. I do not see them on the website


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

I am a 29 inch draw with a Trophy Taker drop away (similar look to the Apache). My arrows are 27 and I wouldn't go any shorter than that. Most people cut their arrows at their draw length +/- 1 inch. Some go as far as +/-2 inches. Any more than that gets a little precarious.



peoriairish said:


> So here's a question for the group from a semi-newbie.
> 
> In the past, when I bought new arrows, I just had Bass Pro cut them down without really paying attention to their length. I have mostly shot target over the past year, so I haven't had any worries about broad heads. I have recently thrown my Slick Tricks on there, and it's making me nervous. So I finally measured the arrows, carbon-to-carbon, AND THEY ARE 25.75 INCHES!!!! I use a NAP Apache drop away rest, so the rest is a little further back than most, but not by a great deal. My draw is length is set at 29". I would think they need to be cut to about 28 inches or so. What's y'all opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

newtobow said:


> I am a 29 inch draw with a Trophy Taker drop away (similar look to the Apache). My arrows are 27 and I wouldn't go any shorter than that. Most people cut their arrows at their draw length +/- 1 inch. Some go as far as +/-2 inches. Any more than that gets a little precarious.


Why would you not cut your shafts to whatever lenght spines out correctly for your setup and not worry about the length?


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

DonsHarley said:


> Why would you not cut your shafts to whatever lenght spines out correctly for your setup and not worry about the length?


Because most compound shooters don't know to tune an arrow. They would rather precut their arrows then complain their bow won't tune. 99% of tuning problems are shooter related.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

westksbowhunter said:


> Because most compound shooters don't know to tune an arrow. They would rather precut their arrows then complain their bow won't tune. 99% of tuning problems are shooter related.


Lol. Funny I gave a cut suggestion but I cut mine according to OT2


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

westksbowhunter said:


> Because most compound shooters don't know to tune an arrow. They would rather precut their arrows then complain their bow won't tune. 99% of tuning problems are shooter related.


I couldn't agree with you more I'm a 27 draw and my shafts are 28 7/8 carbon to carbon. What I really wanted to know is why this company would just throw out random cut numbers instead of steering there customers in the right direction for the best perfomance.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

DonsHarley said:


> I couldn't agree with you more I'm a 27 draw and my shafts are 28 7/8 carbon to carbon. What I really wanted to know is why this company would just throw out random cut numbers instead of steering there customers in the right direction for the best perfomance.


That's the world of compound hunting. Don't think it has anything to do with the company. DCA makes a great arrow.


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

westksbowhunter said:


> That's the world of compound hunting. Don't think it has anything to do with the company. DCA makes a great arrow.


Well newtobow is the marketing manager for DCA and it was his statement I quoted.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Because arrow length effects spine, weight, FOC, etc. These are all things that should be taken into consideration. There are steps to make sure that you get an arrow that is correct for your setup, and then tuned to perfection.
*1. Start with what your desired arrow length.* Some folks like short shafts. Some folks want the broadhead ahead of their hand. Either way, this directly effects your arrow length.
*2. Determine the spine given your desired arrow length.* Do some research, consult spine chart, ask advice of others who shoot your brand and model bow, ask here on AT... collect as much data as possible.
*3. Purchase arrows and begin tuning.* There are a ton of ways to tune. I personally walk back tune, the broadhead tune. I don't generally paper tune, but have in the past with some success. Some may also prefer bare shaft tuning.
*4. Tune some more.* Because perfection takes time. Try different tip weight or alter arrow lengths by 1/4 to find the ideal arrow for your setup.
*5. Buy more arrows.* And I'm not just saying this because I work for an arrow company. When you find that sweet spot with arrows, buy another dozen. Since you put in all that time getting right, get some and match your previous batch that are tuned up right.


DonsHarley said:


> Why would you not cut your shafts to whatever length spines out correctly for your setup and not worry about the length?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

The numbers aren't random. Note that I said that "most people" cut their arrows at those lengths. It is the data collected from all of the shooters who have purchased arrows from us. And for folks who aren't sure about arrow length, provides a decent starting place to do some additional research to make an educated decision.



westksbowhunter said:


> That's the world of compound hunting. Don't think it has anything to do with the company. DCA makes a great arrow.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

The numbers aren't random. Note that I said that "most people" cut their arrows at those lengths. It is the data collected from all of the shooters who have purchased arrows from us. And for folks who aren't sure about arrow length, provides a decent starting place to do some additional research to make an educated decision.



DonsHarley said:


> I couldn't agree with you more I'm a 27 draw and my shafts are 28 7/8 carbon to carbon. What I really wanted to know is why this company would just throw out random cut numbers instead of steering there customers in the right direction for the best perfomance.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I cut my shafts to a lenght to give me a point on at 40 yards. Then I figure what FOC I want to give me the point weight.
I know what spine I need for the poundage I shoot and thats it. Real easy to figure out.
If my shafts hit right or left I adjust my rest right or left, if the arrow flys tail up or down I adjust either my nocking point or my rest up or down.
I dont mess with paper tuning, I am not that anal about it. As long as my arrow hits where I want it and all I see is a little ball going away from me it's good.
Don.


----------



## daveyc (Jul 14, 2013)

considering dca ; 2011 elite pure 29" , 100 grain point-- will try 70-75+# and 28.5 to 30" , whatever best arrow(hunter or hunter custom),spine,length match-- looks like on border of dca chart--also w/wisker biscuit- recommend 2.1 fusion helical or straight fletch- heard suggestions or 4 fletch 90 degree(will dca straight fletch, etc?) any ideas?


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

daveyc said:


> considering dca ; 2011 elite pure 29" , 100 grain point-- will try 70-75+# and 28.5 to 30" , whatever best arrow(hunter or hunter custom),spine,length match-- looks like on border of dca chart--also w/wisker biscuit- recommend 2.1 fusion helical or straight fletch- heard suggestions or 4 fletch 90 degree(will dca straight fletch, etc?) any ideas?


That's a hard one:-(
30" length at 75# you better go with the 300 spine
28.5" length at 70# you might try the 350 spine
We use Bitzenburger Right Helical to fletch all arrows except our XBOW and we use a straight clamp with a slight offset. 
Four fletch and straight fletch are truly a custom and if you would ask newtobow he might figure something out


----------



## peoriairish (Feb 2, 2013)

Just ordered a dozen Hunter Customs with blue and green fusion-x vanes. Pretty excited. I wish I would have ordered last week before the price hike and that a hat came with Hunters too, but either way.... these are going to be some great arrows. I can't wait.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Just ordered my first dozen....cant wait to shoot them !


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Great arrows, you wont be sorry. My gravedigger tipped DCA hunter zipped right through this doe.


----------



## daveyc (Jul 14, 2013)

will sd with helical(no offset avail?) clear "black bristles" of wisker biscuit and do you recommend fusion or R2 vanes with biscuit


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

This may sound trivial to some, but why is the label so far back on these shafts?????


----------



## peoriairish (Feb 2, 2013)

Woot! Got an excellent delivery today!!!

I can't wait to send these down range.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Go with the Fusion. They are more durable IMHO and are not as tall. Make sure to add a little dot of glue on the leading edge.



daveyc said:


> will sd with helical(no offset avail?) clear "black bristles" of wisker biscuit and do you recommend fusion or R2 vanes with biscuit


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Just something we were trying. As we are doing more work with dealers, we have had a TON of requests for the label to be moved for wraps. It is something that we are taking into consideration.



mainehunt said:


> This may sound trivial to some, but why is the label so far back on these shafts?????


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

peoriairish said:


> Woot! Got an excellent delivery today!!!
> 
> I can't wait to send these down range.


These look awesome!

I was walking by one of our fletchers "Joe Lawhorn" while he was fletching these up a couple days ago and told him that they look awesome and here they are up on AT


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

i like the further back labels. it makes theses arrow stand apart imho


----------



## bigjohn49 (Apr 9, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> This is the ONLY archery product that I jumped on the bandwagon for. NOTHING else in the archery industry short of a few bows have impressed me like DCA arrows.......


Me too.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

That was our line of thinking. We might flip the labels the other way so that only "Hunter" gets covered by wraps, but our logo is still visible.


team-A&S said:


> i like the further back labels. it makes theses arrow stand apart imho


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

newtobow said:


> That was our line of thinking. We might flip the labels the other way so that only "Hunter" gets covered by wraps, but our logo is still visible.


Ya know what I think (and purely my own opinion) but if you guys switched the yellow DEER CROSSING name from yellow to white on all the shafts..I think not only would the name be more noticeable and easy to read from a few feet away but white IMHO looks a lot better...especially since your using white nocs for bare shaft orders..as far as the logo position,I adapted to that just by using 4" wraps instead of 7" wraps...I prefer no wraps at all on these arrows personally as they build out to a good foc % with stock components and any extra tail weight added without adding more point weight hinders the foc %..just my $0.02..


----------



## peoriairish (Feb 2, 2013)

I had a little trouble getting the inserts in, but that was user error. It was my first time putting them together. Took it to the local pro shop and they fixed em up right. Even got some comments on how awesome the color combo is. I was able to spend a little while flinging them down range today and man do they fly great! I'm so glad I went with the 350 instead of 400. It makes a world of difference. Thanks again for a phenomenal product.


----------



## Windsor (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm thinking about changing my arrow setup to the SD Hunter with FOBs and I'm not sure which spine and length to go with. Right now shooting Elite Pure 60#, 30.5 dl, 100 gn tip off a limbdriver pro. I currently shoot a 400 spine arrow cut at 29.5". Would that same spine/length work for the SD Hunter or should I go with a 350 spine?


Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

.400" spine


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

bucks/bulls said:


> Ya know what I think (and purely my own opinion) but if you guys switched the yellow DEER CROSSING name from yellow to white on all the shafts..I think not only would the name be more noticeable and easy to read from a few feet away but white IMHO looks a lot better...especially since your using white nocs for bare shaft orders..as far as the logo position,I adapted to that just by using 4" wraps instead of 7" wraps...I prefer no wraps at all on these arrows personally as they build out to a good foc % with stock components and any extra tail weight added without adding more point weight hinders the foc %..just my $0.02..


Might give that a test


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

What is DCA recommended glue for inserts tips on SD arrows. How should the fit be?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Not sure what DCA will recommend but for inserts that won't ever come out, I recommend GT Tip Grip. You can get it at Lancasters and it works........


----------



## Windsor (Oct 5, 2012)

bartman said:


> .400" spine


Thanks Bart! I'll hopefully be putting in the order soon.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Just got my DCA Targets set up and tested over the weekend. I shoot an APA Sidewinder at 55#. The arrows are .400 set up with the Fusion 2.1 and 100 grain target points cut to 29.7.
I am VERY pleased. Once I got the sight reset I was getting very tight groups, even blew away a couple of vanes. 
I have tried a bunch of different brands and nothing comes close to the DCA Targets in terms of price/performance. Well done Bart.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

The target arrows are awesome as are the hunters. I hope they come out with a heavier weight regular hunting shaft next year. Regardless the arrows rock


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Read a lot of this thread. Soon as I figure out what arrow length I need, I'll be ordering a dozen for sure.


----------



## FlickinBoogers (Sep 26, 2013)

Are the 400 Spines back in stock for the Custom Hunters?


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Big things happening with Deer Crossing Archery. You will be seeing a lot more visibility out there online for the fine arrows that Bart and crew are putting out. Stay tuned. We have some top hunters in the industry paying attention and they like what they are seeing. Good stuff to come =-)


----------



## FlickinBoogers (Sep 26, 2013)

shtf said:


> Big things happening with Deer Crossing Archery. You will be seeing a lot more visibility out there online for the fine arrows that Bart and crew are putting out. Stay tuned. We have some top hunters in the industry paying attention and they like what they are seeing. Good stuff to come =-)


I was shocked at how well the shoot! This new Hoyt eats them up! Busted up 4 today from constant slappin, need me another dozen asap!


----------



## StephensArchery (Nov 1, 2013)

*What an arrow!!! I am shooting the Target 400's and I dont think there is a better arrow out there for the price!!! I also like the Hunter 500 shafts for all the kids shooting in the 4H in our county. They are a verey dependable arrow and for the money you cant beat them!!! Great Job DCA!!!*


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Bart..
When do you think you are going to coming out with a larger dia. shaft, like you had back in the day?
Don.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

Great arrows!!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

FlickinBoogers said:


> I was shocked at how well the shoot! This new Hoyt eats them up! Busted up 4 today from constant slappin, need me another dozen asap!


That's why I don't shoot groups with these arrows. I was so impressed with the first dz Hunters that I made up my mind I was shooting spots only. I haven't ruined one arrow yet with the NFAA target. The arrows are fine and they are all I shoot........


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

StephensArchery said:


> *What an arrow!!! I am shooting the Target 400's and I dont think there is a better arrow out there for the price!!! I also like the Hunter 500 shafts for all the kids shooting in the 4H in our county. They are a verey dependable arrow and for the money you cant beat them!!! Great Job DCA!!!*


Welcome to AT and it looks like it didn't take you long to find the best arrows for the money on the market.......I shoot the 400s also and love them....


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

I just ordered another dozen target 400's and noticed that there wasn't an option for the points. Did you guys decide to stop sending points out with the orders?


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Did you order shafts or arrows?



duckdawg1 said:


> I just ordered another dozen target 400's and noticed that there wasn't an option for the points. Did you guys decide to stop sending points out with the orders?


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

newtobow said:


> Did you order shafts or arrows?


Shafts. Got them but with inserts. Fast shipping though. Had them 3 days after ordering.


----------



## mr.quick (Oct 19, 2011)

duckdawg1 said:


> Shafts. Got them but with inserts. Fast shipping though. Had them 3 days after ordering.


that is why they don't come with points , because you ordered the shafts.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

BTW, our sales guy Jesse (Maverick Hunter) is doing a special on facebook every monday. 1 winner will get 25% off of purchase. Just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## mr.quick (Oct 19, 2011)

newtobow said:


> BTW, our sales guy Jesse (Maverick Hunter) is doing a special on facebook every monday. 1 winner will get 25% off of purchase. Just wanted to give you a heads up.


Cool


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Arrows decision help. Prime Impact @28.5/55 using strictly for 3d. What spine target shafts. I'm shooting the 500s cut to 27 out of a 29/50 Tour and they fly like darts but I'm wondering if I'll be underspined w the Prime


----------



## mr.quick (Oct 19, 2011)

hphunter said:


> Arrows decision help. Prime Impact @28.5/55 using strictly for 3d. What spine target shafts. I'm shooting the 500s cut to 27 out of a 29/50 Tour and they fly like darts but I'm wondering if I'll be underspined w the Prime


My question to you is why would you want to cut them to 27 and not leave them at 28.5?


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

mr.quick said:


> My question to you is why would you want to cut them to 27 and not leave them at 28.5?


I have never shot an arrow equal to my draw length. In fact I don't know anyone that does unless a spine calculator like OT2 has advised such. Depending I usually cut from 26.75 to 28 but never longer or shorter.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

No points or nocks with the target shafts now? They sent them with the first shafts I ordered. Why the change?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

carlosii said:


> No points or nocks with the target shafts now? They sent them with the first shafts I ordered. Why the change?


Had the shipping box been opened and taped back up?
Don.


----------

